# Sticky  list your piranha and tanks



## Guest

Everyone list the piranha you have and what size tank there in. I have 1 5inch gold spilo in a 10g(this is holding tank, he will soon be moved to a bigger tank), 1 6inch gold spilo in a 30g, 4 7inch red bellys and 1 6inch cariba in a 75g(soon to be moved to a bigger tank with more piranha). And hopefully some cariba and ternetzi soon


----------



## Piranha King

i have 2 12" caribe, 2 12" ternetzi, 1 12" piraya and 1 10" piraya in a 190 for now. their 220 is empty at the moment.

10 7"-11" reds 1 7" piraya and 1 8" ternetzi in a 190. i just sold the 4 7" caribe yesterday.

i have an empty 190 because i sold my huge rhom yesterday.

i have a 60g with a 11"+ jet black brazilian rhom.

a 50g with a 10"+ high back black diamond rhom.

a 50g split with a 7" manuelli and a 7" elongatus.

and another 50g with 10 wild caught reds.

wes


----------



## alvin

6 8 in. reds in 180 (4 4in. caribe upon delivery)
1 9 in. rhom in 55
3 1.5 in. ternetzi in a 30 (will go in 180 when big enough)

John from cincinnati

wes, that is one hell of a collection. where do you keep all those large tanks? and also, why did you sell the big rhom? I thought you just got it.


----------



## Piranha King

What are you keeping? 
wes


----------



## Piranha King

Xenon said:


> 6 6-inch red bellys
> 11 inch Oscar
> 55 Gallon tank.
> 
> My collection does not compare to Wes' but I dont have a lot of room in my place.
> 
> -Xe


hey you know what they say it's not the quantity, but the quality that matters.
wes


----------



## luva40

55g with 5 3-5" Reds. 130g in the near future and possibly some spilos.


----------



## Myka

I have a lone 3.5" RBP in a 25g.

But I have plans ahead...you wait and see!

Mindy


----------



## luva40

Correction...220+g with my 5 reds + 3 Caribe and 3 Piraya or Terns. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## thePACK

11 little rbp in a hundred


----------



## hydroshutter

80gallon-10inch black diamond rhom
55gallon-empty.

soon to have a 180&125.. 180 for pygos and 125 as upgrade for the rhom.


----------



## HighOctane

40 gallon tank with Three 1" RBP, Two 1" Black Convicts, Two 1" Silver Dollars


----------



## luva40

Picking up a 120 tomorrow for my 7 Reds. I will be moving in 2 years and will have a seperate room for my fish with a 300g from glasscages. Can't wait.

-Kevin-


----------



## RBP

i only have 3 red bellys that are a little under an inch in a 33
and an 7 inch oscar and 5 inch orange pike in a 77


----------



## Sharp

3 7" reds in a 40...i know this too samll but i have plans to move them into a 55 or 65.


----------



## metallica101019

3 4" rhoms ALL in a 190 w/ lots of cover


----------



## Xenon

Damn those rhoms have a lot of room to run around!!! They are loving it!


----------



## Judazzz

I have 6 4-7" redbellies in a 80 gallon tank, with a couple of non-predatory tankmates.


----------



## Xenon

Judazzz, do you have any pics of your tank?


----------



## Judazzz

They're on my website:
*click me*


----------



## thePACK

nice tank you got there.nice color.


----------



## Xenon

MAD, you have 41 red bellys in your 240!!! That f'n rocks! Do you have a picture? Ever thrown a pinkie or mouse in there....


----------



## FeederFish33

I got a 55 with 4 3 inch reds, 3 2.5 inch exedons, 1 2 inch pleco, 1 5 inch asian red tail cat, this little sh*t barb, and a crayfish.

Do you think thats too crowded?


----------



## Shane

Hi there everyone this is our first entry/inclusion into the forum.
We've (my son) has 6 1" RBP's in a 30x12x15 tank which I believe is 92Ltrs. But hopefully within a couple of weeks they'll be moving to larger tank 48x12x15. He's had them for nearly a month now. Fed daily on frozen Blood worm and given a treat of Live Shrimp at the weekend which he and one of his friends enjoyed watching and the fish looked as though they enjoyed as well. He keeps asking when he can put feeders in. oh2:


----------



## (ActivePulse)

6, 6-7 inch red bellys in my 77 gal tank


----------



## RHOM

My name is Brian, my brother steve and I own a couple of tanks. We have a 90g with a 9" Black Rhom and a 75g with 4 4" caribe and one thick 8" red belly. Keeping P's is addictive, every day I get up I feel the urge to get another tank and piranha.:cool:


----------



## jabster

a 75 with 4 red bellies. smallest ~ 2.5" largest closing in on 6"
-also has 2 severum, some kind of pleco, blue crayfish and 5 feeders that the Ps seemed to have lost interest in after I started feeding them beef, beef heart and blood worms







Tried some neons today.....the severum sucked them down like noodles before they barely got out of the bag.

45 G which is affectionately called my salt water tank of death (nothing seems to want to live at the moment)
-some pretty rocks

10 g with an isolated red belly (last of its pair) 
-also, a few of the remaining neons (which are getting eaten by the other fish in this tank as well ), 3 serpae tetra, 3 zebra danios, upside down catfish (dont know its real name) and a clown loach. All small at the moment. Getting a 20H soon for these guys so I can use the 10 as my isolation for the saltwater junk.

5g-feeder tank.


----------



## AZ

just look in my signature


----------



## Natural.Playboy

10 gallon - Feeders(Red Rose Minnons and Guppys), 3 firebelly newts(gf's).
20 gallon - 3 2'' RBP's
65 gallon - cycling as of now putting in all my p's and putting in two more rbps.


----------



## SnowCichlid.

hey guys i have 5 tanks but they are all cichlid tanks so i wont bother telling you about them. I have a RBP in my smallest tank. it was a mission to save teh bugger He is the P you may have seen that only has one eye. I plan to get more P in the near future ... just not sure how near ... but if you want to talk cihclids I am willing to talk too


----------



## phantom45f

I am new to this forum and have been absent to Piranhas for a while, but I am back and stronger than ever. Back in the game with a 55G with 2 7" Red bellies. Lookin for 90 with 2 or 3 Caribe or Piraya


----------



## cfreddy

I did have the 55g with six 6" RBP and the 11" Oscar with Xenon that is in the video....had to get rid of it though....now that I got a new spot I need to get some more...


----------



## Xenon

Now that you are in Jersey it is actually legal :rockin: :rockin:


----------



## piranha198220

i have a 120 w/5 reds ranging from 10"-7"
a 75 w/4 gold spilos ranging from 7"-4"
a 40 w/a black rohm 6"
a 20 w/a medindi 5"(i think i spelled that right)


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI

125g = 3 (9"-10") P.Caribe, a 6.5" P.Ternetzi, a 7.5 P.Caribe, and a 7.5" P.Nattereri

75g divided = a 6.5" S.Elongatus, and a 5" S.Medinai

I have had 4 Natts, a Piraya, a Caribe, and a Medinai before that I no longer have now due to deaths and new owners


----------



## ACDC

i have a 4 inch redbelly in a 10 gallon


----------



## MPower

75g= Unknown Serrasalmus Morphtype
240g=12 pirayas


----------



## Groovehead

I have five 7" Reds and two 7" Cariba in a 125 gallon tank.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

I have four cariba (5"-7") , two wild natts (4" & 6"), and one yellow natt (8")(aka ternetzi) in a 125 gallon tank.
10" rhom in a 75.
3.5" spilo in a 20.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI

I will be getting a small shoal of small spilos this weekend


----------



## Alexraptor

I have a 9 or 10 gallon.
with 1 RBP and he is thriving, cant say how big he is but he is big, but he still fits in aquarium.


----------



## NIKE

I have a 33 gal,with 2 rbp 4'' 7'' 1-12'' pleco 77 gal with 2 tiger oscars 4'' one sailfin pleco 11'' one chinese alga eater. with a 125 gal on the way.


----------



## metallica101019

RHOMS :rockin:


----------



## piranha man

This is what I have one 6" red belly in a fifty five gallon.
Four five inchers in a bathtub and two 2.5" in aten gallon with two fiddler crabs to cleen up the gold fish scaps
:rasp:


----------



## DiXoN

i have no piranha anymore.

dixon


----------



## JEARBEAR

Hey piranha king what happened to the 2inch Rhoms you bought off clay awhile back. if you still have some what size are they now.


----------



## firestorm

:rock:







:rock:







:rock: 
okay i am a bit shy because i have no pirahnas altoug i have
always been facniated by them. because of my shark at the moment
we dont have room.


----------



## Knifeman

350 gallon tank with a shoal of 11 piraya ranging in size from about 6-9".

120 gallon tank with a black rhom about 15".


----------



## alvin

John, where is the ternetzi?


----------



## Knifeman

I traded him to Jason for my rhom. He promised to give me first buy-back option if he gets rid of him though.

I do miss Bubba, but really love this new rhom I got.


----------



## Black Piranha

hi im colin i currently own a 5.5" Black Piranha in a 55gal


----------



## alvin

Fare trade. The rhom is pretty damn nice. If you don't mind, I'd like to stop by and see that monster next time I'm in columbus. John


----------



## Knifeman

Oh, now I know who you are! I forgot your username...you bought one of my piraya.

Actually John, I don't think you have seen this rhom. I haven't posted any pictures of him yet, as he is a little thin right now and I am bulking him up. It shouldn't take long either, as this is the most active and aggressive rhom I have ever seen.

But yes, you are welcome to stop by and see my fish anytime you are in the area. Just call first to make sure I'll be home.


----------



## alvin

Isn't it the one on predfish in the picture gallery, or is that another one that you owned.


----------



## Knifeman

That is a different rhom, that Piranha King now owns. Which btw...is also a super nice rhom.


----------



## Genin

I have a 4" Serrasalmus Medinai in a 29 gallon.


----------



## Murdoc

I just recently got 20 5" rbp in my 200 gallen thank.


----------



## pythonwill

they are in my signature


----------



## Guest

i have 5 rbps 2 are around 3 inches the other three are about 4-5 inches... and a vampire plecostemous.... all in a 40 gallon... future plans are to get a 125g in a few weeks....


----------



## Hannibal

I have a 20 gallon long with 4-1" red belly's.


----------



## metallica101019

Your going to need a bigger tank than 20gal... at least a 55


----------



## big bear

2 6" rbp 1 1.5" rbp and a 7" pleco


----------



## DeadSin

55 gal w/ 3 baby reds


----------



## RAZORTEETH

any help is greatly appreciated i have one question i am fixin to purchase a 55 gallon tank and start my first time with p's i was wondering which species would be best to start with and also how many i just want to start with three because of the tank size for now but later on go bigger and also i would like to thank xenon for showin me the great mouse vid first time i saw it and i have been hooked ever since thanx a lot all and like i said your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Judazzz

RAZORTEETH said:


> any help is greatly appreciated i have one question i am fixin to purchase a 55 gallon tank and start my first time with p's i was wondering which species would be best to start with and also how many i just want to start with three because of the tank size for now but later on go bigger and also i would like to thank xenon for showin me the great mouse vid first time i saw it and i have been hooked ever since thanx a lot all and like i said your help is greatly appreciated


Damn, that's one long sentence.... oo:  
About your question: in case you're not planning to upgrade, get 3 redbellies. They could be housed in there for life.
If you want to upgrade eventually, buy 6 or seven reds: they'll be fine in there until they reach about 6" in size.


----------



## swagdogpsu69

I have 5 (2 to 3 inch) red bellies in a 50 gallon


----------



## The_Groove

I have a 20 gallon with 3 1" Red Bellies, a Pleco, and some kind of retarded catfish. I've only had the piranhas for 2 days now and I never thought I would ever be excited by seeing two maimed goldfish after their first night in the tank. Way to go guys, that catfish's days are numbered.


----------



## Xenon

You need a bigger tank for those RB Groove.


----------



## Kolbenschlag

I have one 5'' red belly in a 55 gallon... soon to be 3 red bellies in a 55 gallon...


----------



## kiddspl

Right now I have 3 RBs in a 55g, 5.5",6" and 7" I just got started in Ps like a month or two ago but I am now thinking about getting a 125 and a couple more Ps. This is a fun hobby but its freaking expensive


----------



## Dia

30 gallon tank with two ,2 inch, red bellies........sooooo kwute!!!


----------



## kuhndoggie

yeah sweet site love the goldfish pic. right now i have a 300gal with 6 gold spilos and 4 ruby red maculatus?


----------



## Dia

300 gal??WOW thats HUGE!!!I wish i had that


----------



## Judazzz

kuhndoggie said:


> right now i have a 300gal with 6 gold spilos and 4 ruby red maculatus?


I'd love to see some pictures of that bad-ass tank!
How are the fish getting along?


----------



## marco

im 15 and i own:

180gal: 8 7-10" reds
65gal: 1 2" rhom.
40gal:empty
30gal:empty
20gal:empty
5gal:has water gravel and background but nothing in it. (usualy my feeder tank)

i am planing on getting some serrasalmus species to fill the empty tanks. it will take time...


----------



## RhomZilla

Check my signature. Ill soon be transfering the 5 RBs in the 125 gal as soon as I can find someone to sell me 3 Craiba's. Then, Ill have an empty 100 gal which I may need to sell due to my freak'in electric bills!!!


----------



## Cowman1999

I have 4 RBPs about 2" in a 55 gallon along with (1) 2" Convict. He was going to be food, but now they're all friends. Oh and about Marco, 15 and have all that, all I have to say is DAMN. Wish I had that setup. There would be no way I could afford it all though, especially the upkeep.


----------



## philipwight

i have three 3" rbp in a 29 gal tank, soon to be upgraded.
http://www.funtigo.com/my240sx?b=15712&p=start


----------



## piranha 13

37 gallon: (3) 5" Red Bellies
30 gallon: soon to be home of (1) 3" Gold Spilo


----------



## Nethius

86 Gallon holding 5 red bellies ranging from 3" to 5"


----------



## 74ray

125 with 11 spilos
125 with 2 8" Caribe & 4 7" Natteri


----------



## o snap its eric

30L W/ 7" RHOM
20L W/10 SH AND 2 CATFISH


----------



## garrdn

PIRANHA KING said:


> i have a house where i live by myself. they are spread out all over it. i sold the rhom for money and because he wasn't aggressive. i bought him a few months back.
> wes


 I have 2 blacks 3" and 5" and a red 7", what do you all think is a good size tank for the 5" black?


----------



## Judazzz

garrdn said:


> what do you all think is a good size tank for the 5" black?


 A 30 gallon, or better a 55 gallon would be nice for the next couple of years, imo.


----------



## axl49

33g with 6 two inch red belly

86g is being put together now

4 will be moving in to it, the 33g and two p's are sold.


----------



## Croz

120g with 2 bala sharks, 1 Oscar, 1 pleco, and 1 tinfoil barb
108g with 6 2.5-3.5" reds, 1 5" pleco and one scared ass goldfish
33g with 4 convicts, 4 red eye tetras, and 2 blue tetras
15g with a few albino barbs and 4 feeders


----------



## The_Groove

> You need a bigger tank for those RB Groove.


Yeah, I plan on getting a 55 gallon fairly soon.


----------



## Bola

125 Gallon:

Cariba - 8 1/2"
Cariba - 5"
Nattereri - 7"
Nattereri - 6"
Nattereri - 6"
"Ternetzi" - 6"

55 Gallon:

Empty and in bad need of a 6-8" Rhom


----------



## Blade

i own right a now a 125g with 12 rbps all around 8" atm
and a 400g mixed pygo tank with 5piraya 10 caribes 12 rbps all around an inch


----------



## upcydedown

2 2" Spilos 25G
2 2" RB's 25G
1 6" Black Rhombeus 40G

Saving for future 120x24x24 Acrylic Tank.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

(4) Venezuelan P. Cariba
100 G Tank


----------



## Blackdude

I have a 3inch Rhom in a 33g tank
Is psycho !!


----------



## tunaman

hey first post for me.....im usually on www.predatoryfish.net ANyway i got 5 tanks but only one has Ps at the moment. Its a 55 with 3 6 inch RBPs. But im thinkin about getting rid of them and getting caribe instead as the RBs are getting boring.


----------



## DAZZA

Hi all

60"L x 24"W x 30"H
1 African tigerfish, 1 Ornate birchir, 3 Hujeta gars, 3 Elephant nosed fish, 3 Featherfin synodontis, 1 Humbug catfish, 1 Para plec LO35, and a Gibbiceps plec LO85.

60"L x 20"W x 22"H
7, 3-4" Pygocentrus caribe.

40"L x 16"W x 16"H
1 Serrrasalmus rhombeus.


----------



## DoorsFan

55 gal 6 inch serra rhom

20 gal 2 figure 8 puffers (my girlies fish)


----------



## spyderman

33 gallon: 3 2"-3" red bellies and a 20 gallon(long): 5" irritans


----------



## Petzl88

20 gallon: 4 inch Rhom
75 gallon: cycling but awaiting a shoal of mixed pygos


----------



## Wittmann

I have 12 RB´s 5-7" in a 125g tank


----------



## Netmancer

Just getting into Ps recently, so don't have too spectacular of a setup yet. For now, just a 30 gallon tank with a small red-belly, 2 small african cichlid, and 2 small red-belly pacu. They get along awesome. The Ps and the Pacu school together and the cichlids join in sometimes which is weird to see







30g has a Penguin 125 Bio-Wheel, bubble wall in the back, lots of decor, and the ground is half (lightly) covered in gravel and the other half is bare to make clean-up a lot easier.


----------



## baitman

9" geryi in a 45 gallon
4 reds (6"-9") and 3 caribe (4"-6") in a 75 gallon.
4" spilo in a 20g
4" rhom in a 20g
and soon to be an Irritans in a 55g.


----------



## thePACK

9 red 2-3"
2 cariba 6"


----------



## sccavee

3 reds in 55G
1 Spilo CF in 30G


----------



## red devils red

5 reds in 55gallon


----------



## DBROWN

have 180 with 7 reds and hopefully some new caribe


----------



## readingbabelfish

i have a 55g with five 3-4" rbp's in there. I also have a 20g tall with a 4-5 rhom in there.


----------



## bharath

i have two 4" rbps in a 50 gal


----------



## serjuanca88

I can't take it anymore. You people with piranhas. And I dont have any.


----------



## icepick36m

20 gal tank (1) 4" rbp...(1) 4" pleco
40 gal tank (1) 4" black rhom
55 gal tank (3) 6-7" rbp's...(1) 10" pleco

more tanks to come!!!


----------



## Azrael

My Raptors :









300 liter : -2 cariba , 25 cm, 4 years old








-2 nat, 22 cm , 10 years old

200 liter : -2 piraya, 10 cm, 8-10 month I think
-2 nat , 8 cm , 6-10 month


----------



## Judazzz

Hey Azrael, welcome aboard!

I see we are neighbors. I have a question: how did you those piraya and cariba? I'm really looking out for them, but shipping them from the US is so darn expensive.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Senator

Hello all. Just got me 6 RBP's after extensive reasearch, tis how I found this site.









only a 40 gal tank though, they are 2.5 inches long. Took 3 days of constant light and TV noise to get accustomed.
Now they are free swimming and tearing up feaders right infront of me. They are defintately doing better than I expected.









I'll try to have a pic soon.


----------



## Azrael

Dear Judaz,
thanks for the welcome !
And : please don't laugh about my english, sisn't used it for 10 years or so...

I bought them at Tropic aquarium:

You cab get a fax-list under : +49 2202 57329,

These guys don't have e-mail or home-page.

If you need the address, I can tell you later, don't have it at hand.


----------



## Judazzz

Thanks for the info, Azrael.

Is Tropic Aquarium a shop, or an on-line store where you can order. And where are they located???

Btw: have you ever heard of www.amazon-exotic-import.de? They also import many different piranha species to Germany. Unfortunately, I don't have the amount of cash to get some nice fish at the moment, and driving there is no option either (too far away).

And don't worry about your spelling: I've seen English speaking people do much worse







:







:


----------



## Azrael

Dear Judas,

tropic-aquarium is in the near of koeln, and you can order via mail.Or visit the store.
I better mail you the address the next days, maybe togetter with some pics.


----------



## Judazzz

Azrael said:


> Dear Judas,
> 
> tropic-aquarium is in the near of koeln, and you can order via mail.Or visit the store.
> I better mail you the address the next days, maybe togetter with some pics.


 I think Koln is within driving range, without endangering the lives of the fish I'd buy.

Again: thanks


----------



## scarfish

15, 29, and 75 gallon tanks

15 and the 29 are empty for now

5,7 and 9.5 inch reds in the 75

with a 4 inch piraya to arrive next Tuesday


----------



## RhomZilla

Made a posting of this a couple months ago, and since then I've sold and bought new Ps. I had Five 5" RBs in a 50 gal.. moved to a 125. Sold the 5 RBs, and replaced them with Eight 7-9" RBs Imported from Oregon. Still have the 2 Rhoms in a 30 gal.


----------



## phensway

alright im new at this so dont laugh........ i have two RBP, one 7" and one 5" in a 30..... and for some reason they live in harmony (harmony was not my motive!!!!) i plan on movin to a 55 with these 2 and i am tryin to purchase spilos, rhoms, and or enlongats. great site, terrific hobby..............


----------



## AZ

well if you guys remeber when i got thsoe rhoms a while back (the 12" xingu, 9" high back, and 7" highback) well they all died recently and it sucked


----------



## nyquil

55g with 5 1.5inch p's and a 4 in pleco, and 1inch albino oscar and hopefully soon a 2 inch pacu
10g with 6.5 inch electric catfish


----------



## mushroom cloud layin' MF

i have 5 redbellies in a 55g tank and i have a 160g with a 6in red bellied pacu, 2 4in oscars and a 4 in jack dempsey


----------



## Jonas

A single 55 gal. with 2-3 1/2" rbp's. they were only 3/4" 2 months ago though. 125 gal. on the way (6 months?) and a few more rbp's with one solitary, badass Serrasalmus Niger..... supposedly pretty aggressive ?


----------



## goldensplio

one fisty nasty gold splio.i cant keep anything in the tank for more than a day


----------



## goldensplio

i have him in a 30 gallon tank.plan on getting a 125 for a herd of gold splios.


----------



## Bryan

Nice fish and tanks everyone. I just registered here and the site looks great!

230 gal. :

2 Caribe,
1 Piraya,
1 Red Pacu,
1 Violet Pleco,

125 gal. :

1 Rhom (Peru)
1 Royal Pleco.

These are my current Piranha tanks.


----------



## Conan

3 rbp's( 3") in a 40 gallon.


----------



## pcrose

3 dimesized redbellies in a 20 gallon till they grow.


----------



## thePACK

update..
100 gallon
5-rbp4-5 inches
2-caribas5-6 inches

30 long
3-4 inche yellow natt


----------



## maverick

We have 2 3" rbp in a 85g tank and several guppies, goldfishes and swordtails for them


----------



## maverick

sorry i forgot two plecos 6" and 3"


----------



## B4theAmazon

nice tank!


----------



## scarfish

5 reds, 6-10 inches in a 75
1 piraya, 4 inches in a 29


----------



## phensway

got some more

2 7" rbp
1 1/2" rbp
1 2" pacu

workin on a gold and black


----------



## JAWZ

I had a RB, spilo, and rhom all together in a 72g that for about 7 months. I joined this website and everyone gave me a big







on keeping them together. So i recently separated my rhom from the other two and am debating on weather i should separate the spilo from the RB....but i'm not sure what to do. There doesn't seem to be any problems right now...I currently have what is written in my signature. :smile:


----------



## RhomZilla

JAWZ said:


> I had a RB, spilo, and rhom all together in a 72g that for about 7 months. I joined this website and everyone gave me a big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on keeping them together.


 Just dont think we're down playing you, JAWZ!! We have no reason to but to look out for your best interest. You may have magical Ps or enchanting waters in your tank for all your RB, Spilo and Rhoms to be together for that long. But honestly, we're here to watch out for one another. YOu dont have to listen to all our opinions, but hope you'll learn/understand before anything fatal happens with your Ps. Just look'in out man!!


----------



## Honda99_300ex

3 5" reds and soon to come 7.5" ternetzi in a 55
2"gold spilo and 2 baby reds in a 10


----------



## readingbabelfish

I have a five inch rhom in a 55g, five 4 inch reds in a 75g, and one 1 inch gold spilo in a 20g!


----------



## MooseJaw

I have:

one 5.5"- 6" Ternetzi in a 38 g.

two 2" Red bellys and two 2" Piraya in a 20L ( temporary tank)


----------



## GreenTiger Piranha F-50

125G 3 Reds,3Caribe,2 Terns, 2 Piraya 3"-6"
75G 1 Manueli 4"
55G 1 Green Terror 
55G 1 Managuense
40G 1 Brandtii


----------



## piranha 13

New Update:

Now I have
3 Reds in a 37 gallon.
1 Gold Spilo in a 30 gallon


----------



## maverick

I have added a 3" tiger oscar and a 2" rbpacu to my 2 3" rbp's and 2 coomon pleco.


----------



## piranhafreak

wow time for an update no piranhas but soon


----------



## RhomZilla

Ive reduced and sold recently... 
So now, I have a 125 gal with three 9-10" RBs, and a 20 gal blue back TruVu with an 8" Rhom..


----------



## LouiCypher

55g - two 7" reds.
20g - four 2" reds.
soon to come - 300g with a boatload of pygos.


----------



## jasert39

My 75 gal is finally up and running 5 2in. rbps and 2 pleco.


----------



## mr limpet

75 gal. - 1 eight in. S. manueli
125 gal. - 2 ten in. P. caribe, 2 eight in. P. ternetzi (I know), 2 seven in. P. piraya
180 gal. - 12 eight to nine in. P. nattereri, with 8 convicts


----------



## DonH

500 gallon indoor pond:
4 caribe
4 ternetzi
4 piraya
1 XL pleco

180 gallon:
5 geryi

60 gallon:
manueli/hi back diamond rhom

60 gallon:
brandti/xingu elongatus

60 gallon:
brandti/pingke elongatus

40 gallon:
purple spilo/serrulatus (eigenmanni?)

20 gallon: to be moved to a larger tank
10 baby gold spilos


----------



## Piranha King

some impressive collections there guys. especially yours, don.
wes


----------



## DonH

Thanks wes... Like you, I'm still searching for that XXXL rhom.

Need... more... tank... space...


----------



## Judazzz

Man, that's one impressive collection you have, Don









Any chance you can surprise us with some pics? 150 will be sufficient, I guess...


----------



## 521 1N5

nice don

i have a 6 inch rhom in a 55gal...

getting a 10 incher on friday from RHOMBEUS AKA BCB

my girlie has 2 fig 8 puffers and a pleco in her 20 gallon.


----------



## RedShoal

Don, you have a P pond!!! Isn't that a little dangerous?


----------



## DonH

RedShoal said:


> Don, you have a P pond!!! Isn't that a little dangerous?


No, because it's an indoor pond and it's above ground.


----------



## thePACK

wow thats awesome.......*drool*..you really get to seee frenzy in that tank...what filteration system do you use for that?


----------



## KillerFishHead

I have (6) 2.5-3.5" Red bellies in a 35 gallon tank. I will upgrade soon.


----------



## thePACK

change in aquarium stats...

7 caribas
5 reds
1 tern


----------



## Biohazard

i have 5 Red Belly's in a Natural setup 75 gallon tank
there all about 5-6 inches long


----------



## Poseidon X

I have downsized to my 7 1/2 inch and 9 inch Brandtii. Hopefully i can get three more and put them all together some day.


----------



## freekain

1 4" red in a 25gal.. Just finished building a 40gal will have more soon.


----------



## hlam420

(12) 1-4" gold spilos in a 240 gallon.

(13) 1" Red Belly's and (3) 2" Caribe in a 300 gallon

6-7" Caribe in a 85 gallon


----------



## maverick

New Update:

5 Reds ( 1 8", 2 7", 1 4", 1 3"), 
2 oscars (1 4", 1 2"), 
1 african peacock chiclid 2", 
two common plecos in 85g.


----------



## piranha 13

Look in my signature for mine. I'm to lazy to type it.


----------



## Piranha King

the only fish i have left at my house is my 16"+ rhom in a 180.
wes


----------



## JReezelle

4 1.5-2" caribas in a 60g.


----------



## airtorey15

i have a very active 1.5 inch rbp in a 10 gallon. Will a 10 be good enough for my beast?


----------



## XPiranhaX

for now, but you should try to get him atleast a 20 l


----------



## airtorey15

XPiranhaX said:


> for now, but you should try to get him atleast a 20 l


 How soon should I get that?


----------



## Caesar3283

I've got (3) 1.5" Red Bellies in a 30g.......about to be a 75g in a few weeks.


----------



## Zuri

Hello everyone. I joined the club about 5 minutes ago and am already impressed with it. I have 4/4-5" Red Bellys in a 55 gallon Bar-Quarium with a 6" Rafael Cat. The RBPs are going into a 125gal in about a month and the Cat's staying in the Bar-Quarium. I started with 6 Piranhas but they cut down the population down to 4 within a month of getting them.

I haven't had any problems with them eating at each other since then and they've been growing very quickly. I got them as fry and are now about 4 inches long.

My Webshots Page


----------



## Caesar3283

Just upgraded tank..........75g with (3) RBP.


----------



## RhomZilla

New additions for mine... Still have 125 gal with 5 caribas and 3 huge RBs. 20 gal, I have 2 3" pirayas and an Oscar!! Will upgrade to bigger tank once again.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Update...

11 P. cariba
2 S. irritans
1 S. Rhombeus
1 S. manueli
1 s. medinai


----------



## amosdugger

I also just recently joined and this is a very nice website. I have 9 babie Red Bellies in a 55 gallon


----------



## TimmyTeam

how many red bellies could i get in a 55 for life would 4 be the absolute most with too badly over stocking i no 4 is a lil much but i wanna see thyem rip sh*t UP ! ! !


----------



## airtorey15

Got a 10 gallon, goin up to a 29 0r 30 soon,
Just sold my rbp and got a SPILO........What, jealose







LOL


----------



## X-D-X

airtorey15 is in my room we are personal friends and neighbors







we both are getting gold spilo's in the same order btw: i was the one who got him into p's anyway so we are going to see who can raise theirs the best!!














we recommend aquascape to anyone looking for great but affordable piranha's, pedro of aquascape took good care of us.


----------



## tinyteeth

60 gallon - 6" elongatus

30 gallon - five 2-4" spilos


----------



## STIFFY

5 - 2.5" rbp in a 60g


----------



## TimmyTeam

10 gallon with 2 headlight tail light tetras,1 gold barb,cory,pink tetra and golden pleco
20 gallon with 2 figure 8 puffers 2 long finned zebra danios a pleco and 2 corys

wanna get piranha tank


----------



## Xenon

see my sig.


----------



## Judazzz

Xenon said:


> see my sig.


 Hey Mike, what happened to that nasty little bastard Vader?!?

btw: info on my fish in my signature as well...


----------



## TerrOr

wow a 14in'' rbp i didnt know they got that big.


----------



## TerrOr

nvm lol
i c its only 4in''


----------



## khuzhong

100g with 12 4"-6" redbellies.. 
55g with 1- 4" gold spilo... 
55g with 1-8" silver arowana, 1-5" baracuda, 1-4" tiger oscar
20g with 1-2" rhom...
and lots of 10g tanks needing to be thrown out.


----------



## tinyteeth

ill take some free 10 gallons...


----------



## IamBaKeD247

Hi, I'm Hope, and I just joined. I have a 55 g. tank with a 10in. red belly. He's over 10 years old. I have other tanks too, but they are full of cichlids.


----------



## richg48r

60 Gal.
I have 1-5" Ternz
1-5" Caribe
3- 4" RPB's

50 Gal
2-4" Spilos

30 Gal
2- 2" Spilos

30 Gal
2-2" Black Rhoms


----------



## oburi

take a look at my signature...


----------



## tecknik

I have:

(2) 4" Redbellies, (1) 5" Redbelly, (2) 5" Caribes, (1) 6" Caribe, all in a 125 Gallon tank

(1) 15" Australian Arowana in my 100 Gallon

(2) 4" Flowerhorns, (1) 7" Flowerhorn in my 46 Gallon Bowfront

(1) 4" Red Devil in my 10 Gallon (Had to separate him because he was killing my 4" Flowerhorns!)


----------



## X-D-X

I have a Serrasalmus Spilopelura in a 30 gallon tank!!


----------



## eatfish

20 gallon
3 RBP'S
3 Emperor tetras
1 realy fast molley
1 spotted loach

*soon to be in a 55


----------



## pamonster

I got 3 reds in a 55.


----------



## fishofury

180g - 9 (4"-5") Gold Spilos
100g divided - 5" S. Rhombeus & 4" S. Brandti
40g long - 4" S. Brandti
10g - 3" Xingu Rhom


----------



## nitrofish

ezkilla13 said:


> I have a Serrasalmus Spilopelura in a 30 gallon tank!!


 do I see my clone?


----------



## Judazzz

Update:

80 gallon: 6 5-7" P. nattereri
15 gallon: 4,5" S. manueli (want to upgrade asap.)


----------



## Stugge

125g 
10 Rb´s 4-8"


----------



## 42comb42

5" gold spilo in a 40 gallon breeder


----------



## lophius

55 (UK gallons) 8" ternetzi , 4" and 6" Caribe, 8" piraya .... until yesterday did have a 6" spilopleura in there









30 gall ... 7" Rhom

20 gall ... 6" Marginatus

20 gall .. divided .. 2 x 3" rhom

35 gall ... 10" elongatus

carl


----------



## steveling

4 nats in a 55 gallon for now 5 -6" , sharing with 3 was 4 ! yellow labs!
and a 24x12x12 , with 2 new p's not sure wot species they r but were sold to me as black p's , 2 uara's ,2 silver sharks( bala shark) and recently got 4 guppies which the 2 p's have attacked again and again !


----------



## dr7leaf

just check my signature + bout 200-300 convict fry


----------



## RhomZilla

Just got new additions..

125 gal with 12" Tern, three 9-10" RB, five 7-8" Cariba

100 gal with two 4" Piraya, 5" Tern

20 gal (hopst tank) with 7" Piraya


----------



## Hehehe I just

one 2" rbp in a 55 g with one plant and 4 different rock formation as hideouts. soon to be joined by two more rbp's his size.


----------



## FishEd

380 - former African Cichlid tank, now cycling, going to Ash's on Saturday to pick up Pygos: Piraya, Terns, Caribe

75 - fully cycled - temp holding tank for new Pygos

75 - also fully cycled - temp holding tank for new Pygos

55 - also fully cycled - temp holding tank for new Pygos

55 - cycling for Green Terror from George

40L - also fully cycled - temp holding tank for new Rhom

90 - cycling for new Rhom from Ash

65 - breeding trio of RBP's

20L - African Cichlid babies for sale

20L - African Cichlid breeding colony of Polits for sale (15 fish)

20L - breeding colony of Bristlenose Albino Dwarf Plecos

10 - African Cichlid babies for sale


----------



## v4p0r

180 - 6 6"-8" Redbelly's (was 7 till one went belly up this morning)
240 - 5 10"+ tiger oscars (2 yrs old)
400 - Soon to be the Home Of my 6 reds plus 10 others from a friend


----------



## Hehehe I just

check out my sig now.


----------



## DEVILDOG

I have fore RB'S in a 55. My goal now is to make them look like the ones Goerge caught. Brad :smile:


----------



## chucky_911

I have a 55 gallon with 7rbp's 2.5 - 3.5"
and a 40 gallon with a 4.5" spilopleura.
and a 29 gallon with a 3.5" spilopleura.


----------



## RhomZilla

RhomZilla said:


> Just got new additions..
> 
> 125 gal with 12" Tern, three 9-10" RB, five 7-8" Cariba
> 
> 100 gal with two 4" Piraya, 5" Tern
> 
> 20 gal (hopst tank) with 7" Piraya


 Update:

125 gal: (4)7-8" Caribas (3)9-10" RBs 7" Piraya 12" Tern
100 gal: (3) Piraya (2) Caribas All 4"ers


----------



## 10RedBellyPiranhas

I got 10 red bellied piranhas in a 150 gallon tank they are form 2-3". And 2 baby red bellied in a 20 gallon tall they are about 1 and 2 inchs.


----------



## memen

125 G = 6 rbp
75 g = 1 gold spilopleura, i will add 2 more soon
55g = 3 wilds natts very soon
55g =3 caribe wen i have money








55g = ..... i don't know for the moment !


----------



## the_w8

125G- 3 8-9" RED BELLIES 3 8-9" CARIBES

29G- JAG

10G- EMPTY


----------



## RhomZilla

RhomZilla said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got new additions..
> 
> Update:
> 
> 125 gal: (4)7-8" Caribas (3)9-10" RBs 7" Piraya 12" Tern
> 100 gal: (3) Piraya (2) Caribas All 4"ers
> 
> 
> 
> Current Update: Add an extra 11" Tern to the 125
Click to expand...


----------



## skater_4_lyfe

I have a 55 gal 3 6.5-7 inch red bellies


----------



## master_of_puppets

I have a 100 gallon fish tank with 9" piraya, 4" piraya, (4) 5-6" terns, 5" RBP, 4" super RBP


----------



## Coldfire

3 tanks, 1 p tank w/ 2 4" gold spilos, waiting to go buy some reds or a rhm


----------



## khuzhong

khuzhong said:


> 100g with 12 4"-6" redbellies..
> 55g with 1- 4" gold spilo...
> 55g with 1-8" silver arowana, 1-5" baracuda, 1-4" tiger oscar
> 20g with 1-2" rhom...
> and lots of 10g tanks needing to be thrown out.


 ok. adding 3- 5" caribas.


----------



## Judazzz

Update:

6 P. nattereri (5,5-8") - 80 gallon long.
1 S. manueli (5") - 50 gallon.


----------



## airtorey15

New tank for my Gold Spilo, 20 Gallon.


----------



## NatenSarah

Nate and I have had our RBP, Debo, since february 2003. We bought him as a baby (he was about 1.5"), along with a small chocolate pleco. They are currently still co-existing in a 30g tank. They are also accompanied by a school of feeder guppies, that were never eaten.

Sarah


----------



## jonnyringo

I have a 6" RB in a 55g tank.


----------



## PIRANHAS GONE WILD

I GOT MY 2 BABIES IKE AND TINA 2 RBP IN A 70 GALLON TANK AND JUST GOT A 40G TANK IN MY ROOM WITH 6 2-3 INCHERS BUT FRUSTRATED 2 THE MAX BECAUSE MY 2 OG ONES WILL NOT MATE 4 FISH CRAP AFTER 2 YEARS OF TRYING OPEN 2 SUGGESTIONS OR JUST SOME GOOD OLD KOI FEEDING FRENZY STORYS


----------



## mr_rob_boto

I have 2 RBP about 5" in a bit of a cramped tank. But plans for a 55 gallon and another RBP soon.

also, what are super reds?


----------



## RazorSharp

55 Gallon 6 RBP (3-6 inches), 1 Green Terror Cichlid


----------



## Caesar3283

UPDATE: Spilo in a 75g.


----------



## jasert39

Just replaced my red bellies with six new juvi caribe....


----------



## Mr T

just bought a 15g (70lt) yesterday, putting a rbp in by the weekend


----------



## Skeelo

I have a 20 gal. with a Red Belly..

10 gal. (This will change in the near future...Don't worry) with a baby Black Piranha..

And I'll be getting a large tank with a Manuelli within the next couple of weeks..








Heck yes.


----------



## phensway

2 55 gal
1 30 gal

3 caribe
3 reds
1 super red
1 spilo


----------



## Mr T

my little 15galon, soon to replace goldfish with 2"rbp

i also have a 20g with topicals!


----------



## Mr T

sorry about that, i didn't expect it 2 b that big!!


----------



## robrefvik

I just got a 180 gal which I moved my 3 2" RBP's into, the tank also has a 16" fire eel, and some other fish that are not really interesting (various cichlids), but I am going to get a long nose gar tonight and a couple oscars.


----------



## dumbo423

hello


----------



## Phoenician

35gl-2rbps
20glBluegourami


----------



## carlo_tat2

10 rbp 1.5 inches in 55 gals
1 rtg arowana in 100 gals
1 super red arowana in 100 gals
1 malaysian gold arowana in 100 gals
25 flower horn in 800 gals pond
10 blue zaire frontosa in 75 gals


----------



## Death in #'s

my 55g


----------



## str8up

Well howdy all...My name is Str8 and I have been outy the P ring for about 3 years...But all to change very soon.
We have a 130g that I just finished putting in the wall that seperates the Den and new living room.(remodeling...excuse mess).
I tore the seal out of the tank and replaced it....seems to be holding.
As you can see I put it above the entertainment center in the Den...hehe...








We have 15 Red Bellies awaiting to go in as soon as it is "setup" water quality wise.
Currently there are some guppies, Danios, irrodescents, Plecostamos, Bala and a Fancy Gold Fish inhabiting this tank.
I built the filter(hope it works) mostly from viewing some of your guys web sites and pics. It has a 900 gpm powerhead which seems to be sufficient.
It is currently cycling for the first time and the whole family is EXSTATIC!!!
(all 7 of us...big fam!!)
I joined the Forumn a week ago and have enjoyed all your comments and have recieved lots of help........ Thanks for all of it...and If I can be of help...let me know. 
I have had Red bellies since age 12 and now I hope to Breed P's as we live in Montana and I actually have to drive 150 miles to get my P's... The nearest breeder from what I can tell is in Minnesota...ugh!!
Maybe we can sell a few in this region.
I have a few other tanks....but just trops in them....
Some images as well on our web site.......enjoy..... 
http://www.e-exposures.com/pira/pira.htm

Here's one to see here









Later all..........Str8-up


----------



## Death in #'s

:welcome:



> I have had Red bellies since age 12 and now I hope to Breed P's as we live in Montana and I actually have to drive 150 miles to get my P's... The nearest breeder from what I can tell is in Minnesota...ugh!!


dont worry u can check out or buy/sell
and u can talk to one of our distributers just click to the right


----------



## str8up

Right???
Right where?
I must be blind...could you point me to the "right" right again....
Thanks.........Str8


----------



## str8up

Never mind...top right.got it....nice price....
I'll probably order from them....
do you know of they're reliability....death rate...etc...????


----------



## Death in #'s

str8up said:


> Never mind...top right.got it....nice price....
> I'll probably order from them....
> do you know of they're reliability....death rate...etc...????


 ash the fish catcher is the man
if one dies on transport like my brandtii did 
he'll send you a new fish 
they usaully survive up to a couple of days in the box


----------



## oscar man

30g- 4in. spilo
29g- 2.5in red belly
soon to be some more spilos and even a red belly tank.


----------



## str8up

Thanks.......decission made







...........later fellas


----------



## MinionZer0

4 RBP in a 55G
- 1 5" (Named Scarface cuz he lost an eye as a youngin)
- 3 3.5" to 4"

1 Pleco 5" (Named Doolittle cuz he doesn't do much besides eat)


----------



## wvarda

90g with 5 5" cariba
10g with 4 3" Rbs (hopefully in a week to have a 90 for them)


----------



## 808homegrown

i gotta a 30 gal with 4 2.5-4" rbps along with 2 4" tiger oscars. currently in process of setting up a 75 for the rbps and will be adding a tern/caribe in the near future.


----------



## Hehehe I just

thats alot of fish in one tank.


----------



## oldnavycb

ive got 1 6" rbp in a 30g with 2 3'' oscars and 2 3" jack's


----------



## sexkitten

Here's my fish/tank list:
One 10" RBP "Buddha" in a 55g
150g African Cichlid Malawi Tank (the show tank)
55g Community Tank w/ropefish and 3 large eels and pufferfish
30g with two 4" RBP (both with one eye from when they were babbies)
30g with 5 water turtles
55g with full grown blue tongue skink
58g with breeding pair of eastern collard lizards
30g with adult sinaloan milksnake
1 cockatiel
1 5lb Maltese doggie

hehehe its a zoo up in my townhouse!!

My Webpage


----------



## KingJeff

right now i have a 55 with 3 caribes.


----------



## NatenSarah

look at da clues...

-Sarah


----------



## tecknik

All in my signature...


----------



## JReezelle

Upgraded from my 60G to a 100G TruVu with 4 4-5" caribas and 2 3.5-4" pirayas.


----------



## Noe

160 gallons tank with Stand & Canopy, 
2 - Rena Filstar XP3, 
2 - Emperor 400,
2 - Aquaclear powerhead #802, 
1 - Rena Cal Top Light 300W Heater,
1 - Rena Air Pump #400, 
5 - Pieces of Malaysian Driftwood, 
150 lbs. of White Sand,
6 - Plastic Plants, 
5 - Desert Rocks ( med size ) 
( This tank is cycling at the moment )









1 - 5" Medidai
20 gallon tank









1 - 6" Peruvian Highback Rhom
20 gallon tank









10 - .5" Red Bellies ( waiting to be move to 160 gallon when they are 2" big )
10 gallons tank


----------



## mlee965

20 gal high
1 4-5" peruvian highback

60 Gall
1 10" silver arowana


----------



## Bigkrup444

3-3" RBP in a 30 gal with a 75 gal cycling will be ready prolly in 3-5 days
And a 55gal all ready for a Rhom in next few days.


----------



## ezjase2

right now I have 8 baby RB's in a 75 gallon, they are about 2" now , I have a brand new 150 waiting for them when they get bigger, or maybe I can start a new team in there, not sure. How big do you think they will get in that 75?


----------



## oldnavycb

i also have a 10g with a 2" rhom juss got em!


----------



## sundrop

75 gallon with 7 RBP inbetween 1to 2 inches


----------



## zakzak

this is what i have ( in red letters )


----------



## 14_blast

125 g plexi with built in overflow, running a wet/dry filter system: (10) .5" rbp's
55 g with built in overflow, running a wet/dry filter system: empty for the mean time, but have several options:
1-co2 plant tank,
2-mbuna tank,
3-discus tank,
4-high back rhom,
5-nothing.


----------



## Death in #'s

look at my signature


----------



## akio525

5" elongatus in a 65 gallon


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Back in the hobby after 10 years hiatus.

1 55 G with my first *Xingu Rhom *5 inches.

Jerry


----------



## anstey

I have a 60g tank with 3 rbp's, two of which are only 1" and one around 2". Just added the two smaller ones yesterday and theyb all seem to be getting along just fine..
Ryan


----------



## mlee965

woah...death you have an 18" manuelli??...can i see a pic?..thats huge!


----------



## SiameseDream

3 RBP in a 20 gallon

Check sig for further details :nod:


----------



## makavelithadon

I have two tanks the first is a 77g with 4 adult red bellies and a tiger pleco
the second is a 25g with 2 3'' red bellies i had tetras in there to but the piranha ate them


----------



## MikeH.

72gallon: 3 6"-7" rbp's
125gallon sitting in my room at home waiting to be set up. I'm at school right now. Maybe thanksgiving.


----------



## camotekid

94Gal. 4pygos, 1Bluntnose minnow, 1Bala Shark, 1Flowerhorn, 4crusty shrimps. All of them are within 3inches.


----------



## bikethief

6 RBP's in a 60gal. 6 other tanks with various cichlids. 1 75gal Reeftank.
Camotekid, u Pinoy?


----------



## bikethief

6 RBP's in a 60gal. 6 other tanks with various cichlids. 1 75gal Reeftank.
Camotekid, u Pinoy?


----------



## newtoblackrhoms

72 gallon bow front w/ 3 rbp at about 7-8" ,looking to buy a 10"or better brandtii or elong, and sell the rbp.


----------



## evermore

125g with 3 10-13in oscars, 5 convicts 3 pleco's 4 jack dempesy and some kind of catfish 2-55gals one with rhoms. the other have a spilo cf. and 30g with sm rhom. just got rid of 3-8in rbs. looking to get a 75-90gal soon to get some more. probably snakeheads


----------



## mniemann

I have (2) 3-4" RBPs in a 30 gallon tank with a 4" bottom feeder. Also have 3 feeder goldfish in there that are immune to being eaten. My RBPs are just too much in love







with any of the fish to eat them -


----------



## blastinonfoos

29g w/ four 3-4"rb and three 2" caribe

125g cycling for the above mentioned pygos

20g sb spilo.


----------



## Dr. Giggles

55 gallon 1 3" peruvian highback
30 Gallon -- Currently cycling. Soon to be home for a Spilo.


----------



## mr_meanor

My new tank has now been set up for 72 hours stocked and the fish are shoaling!!!!

I got in 3 wild caribes as follows:
1 at 4.5"
2 at 5.0"

2 wild ternz :
1 at 6.0"s
1 at 6.5"s

1 wild P. Natt my friend has had for about a year that was about to kill his new pariyas
1 at 7.5"s

All in a 90 gallon oceanic with 2 whisper powerfilters rated for a 60 gallon tank each. I fed them some fresh trout today (it was onsale at the supermarket) it was amazing watching them tear it up. I will post pics as soon as I get a new bulb for the light on the tank.


----------



## marko78

I have 3 3.5 in. reds and a 2.5 in. caribe in a 55. Soon to upgrade to a 100 and hopefully a new shoel of caribe


----------



## Runningmad

I have a 75 gallon tank, with 4 red belly piranha.... a 12", 10", 9" and 7" ... and they all get along great


----------



## dannny

my first post. im a newbie still but heres what i got:
60 gallon tank- (1) 7" tern (3) 5" super reds 
hoping to get more later


----------



## eodtec

8 - 3" RBP in a 150 Gal Tank, 55 gal empty right now


----------



## nigaphan

10g...3in flowerhorn
15g...breeding pair of rainbow chiclids.....piranha food
30g(1) spilo and few danio's that keep on surviving.........
100g...13 baby reds...2 cory's........actually one found only a head this morning
150g...juss everything a whole sh*t load of discus...gonna swap tanks with the reds when they get a lil bigger

and juss to let you guys know this is all in my walk in closet.........sacarfice closet to fishy's.........bought a separate closet to put clothes in


----------



## slipx888

I just bought a new 75 gallon tank with a oak drawer stand - both together-400$ maybe bit higher...also i got emp 400, 300 watt heater, 75 pounds black gravel, and im going to put 4 super rdb p's in it for life! is that all i could have or can i have more fish then that? I also have a 29 gallon tank that ive had for 5 yrs...thats gonna be the tank i put the p's in when i clean...


----------



## memen

70 G divided : Medinei and gold spilo 4 inch
25 g : medinei 5 inch
115 g : 6 natts 6 inch
55 g 3 natts 2inch


----------



## huntfishcampin

three 4'' red bellies, and one 1 1/2'' red belly in my 75gallon.

hoping to add some caribe or some other piranha to this tank


----------



## redpiranhas4

hi all i have 4 5-6" reds in my 5ft tank dont know what that is in us gallons im in uk


----------



## sccavee

Have the following

55 with three 6" reds and 7" pleco
30 with 3" Spilo CF

Soon to be 75 with three 6" reds and one 7" Tern


----------



## fury

lol


----------



## rbP NUT

i got 5 2"rbp in a 120l tank. soon getting a 750l tank. they had better appreciate it.


----------



## scarfish

scarfish said:


> 15, 29, and 75 gallon tanks
> 
> 15 and the 29 are empty for now
> 
> 5,7 and 9.5 inch reds in the 75
> 
> with a 4 inch piraya to arrive next Tuesday


 Update
--------

75 gallon: 1 5.5" piraya, 3 4" reds, 1 5" ternetzi

29 gallon: 1 6" serrasalmus geryi


----------



## dudelo560

i have a 10 g with a 4" rbp...soon 2 be upgradred to a 55 or 75 G with 2 or 3 more reds....i also have a 30 gallon with a 2 " rhom and a 3 " pleco


----------



## amanpkeeper

One 55 gallon with 2 7'' Red Bellies

55 gallon with one 11'' Red devil central american chiclid

20 gallon with one 10'' Jack dempsey central american chiclid


----------



## X-D-X

Just set up a 20 for a tiny rhom!!


----------



## SLANTED

60gal-4 carribe, 1 super red
60gal-diamond rhom
10gal-baby xingu rhom
10gal-ruby red spilo

and then. . . .


----------



## 1waypiranha

i have 3-2.5" rbps...in a 30G


----------



## piranhachick

2 55 gallons - spilo in one and RBP in the other
2 10 gallons - 1 1" rhom in one and 3 baby gachuas in the other(temporily of course, I will soon be getting bigger tanks)

UPDATE:
Getting two more spilos 
Just got two more RBP's


----------



## Go-rilla

I have a 55g long tank with one 6.5/7 inch Rhom.
A 50g with one Gold Spilo and a 10 galon with some feeders.


----------



## sccavee

sccavee said:


> Have the following
> 
> 55 with three 6" reds and 7" pleco
> 30 with 3" Spilo CF
> 
> Soon to be 75 with three 6" reds and one 7" Tern


 Updated

75 - 7" Ternetzi and 7" P. Nattereri (3)

55 - 3" Spilo CF and 8" Pleco


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

I have a 55 with 3-3" reds,3-1" reds,1-3"black rhom,1-fiddler crab,1-crawfish and a 3" pleco. I also have a 32 show tank with 2 small koi,some sword tales,black tip shark, pleco,3 groumies,2 tetras and some fancy guppies. I plan on getting 2 190 gallon tanks 1 for red and cariba and the other for the rhoms. Within the next month I am getting 1 more rhom and 10 more 1-2" reds, it looks like I might have to put the rhoms in the 32 tank because all the fish in that tank are lame.


----------



## X-D-X

will be upgrading soon i hope!!


----------



## finny99

90 gallon , 7 juvi reds common pleco , 4 goldfish with oddly shaped tails !


----------



## BATHORY 1971

125 Gallon tank, five 10" cariba......


----------



## alex73

I've got 7 BAD ASS Gold Spilo's in an 80gal Roman Coliseum (aka "the coliseum" tank) setup. They are about 3-4" in length and are viscous. I also have a 55gal Cichlid tank (aka the "Community Center") with about 9 cichlids, 2 crabs and sum plecos and an Angelfish.

Last but not least is my 10 gallon feeder ( aka "Death Row" ) tank right next to "the coliseum" with about 30 gold fish waiting for their time.

Recommended feeding options: One of those Water Bubble Eyed Goldfish (the bigger the bubble the better). I also put one of my Electric Blue Cichlids in the Coliseum with the Gold P's because that asshole killed my Black Ghost Knife fish I bought.


----------



## X-D-X

upgrading soon!!!!


----------



## BAD ANDY

READ SIG


----------



## LakaDazed

3..7" red bellies in a 50g


----------



## Death in #'s

LakaDazed said:


> 3..7" red bellies in a 50g


----------



## CarPhoto.net

11, 4-1 inch red belly in a 40 gallon tank. 50 feeders in a 5 gallon. 150 gallon is being cycled.


----------



## MStiers

Read the sig.







150gallon in my very near future. :smile:


----------



## soulfly

100g
10 6-7" Reds
2 6" Caribe
1 7.5" Tern


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

> 100g
> 10 6-7" Reds
> 2 6" Caribe
> 1 7.5" Tern


Must be nice!!!


----------



## aymana

hello every one

i am new here as u see

i have a tank with piranha, i have 8, and they r very nice, i wana ask u if u kknow?

may i add an oscar a very big one to the tank


----------



## soulfly

Oscar=food


----------



## X-D-X

NEW 10 Gallon!!


----------



## Scooby

Currently got 1, 4" RBP 3 Plecos 8 zebra danios 1 betta and a uncertain ammount of Danio fry


----------



## Misbehavin

i have 3 baby rb's in a 20 gallon


----------



## BanditBrother

Read sig!! Hopefully upgrading soon to a 125!!


----------



## BanditBrother

aymana said:


> hello every one
> 
> i am new here as u see
> 
> i have a tank with piranha, i have 8, and they r very nice, i wana ask u if u kknow?
> 
> may i add an oscar a very big one to the tank


 What size is that tank???


----------



## Death in #'s

aymana said:


> hello every one
> 
> i am new here as u see
> 
> i have a tank with piranha, i have 8, and they r very nice, i wana ask u if u kknow?
> 
> may i add an oscar a very big one to the tank










looks like u need to upgrade very soon


----------



## Mbuna Your Self

15 Gallon 
3" RBP (maybe super red!?)
HOT Magnum <-250gph


----------



## Death in #'s

Mbuna Your Self said:


> 15 Gallon
> 3" RBP (maybe super red!?)
> HOT Magnum <-250gph










ohhhhh a super red
wow im so jelous

jk







got any pics


----------



## Bigkrup444

75g 3 4-5" reds
20g 2 2" reds
10g 1 2" comet wanna see how long he will live and how big he will grow.


----------



## DarkAngel

I guess you know a lot about piranhas so could you tell me what would be the best thing to feed my rohm?


----------



## piranhamania

I gots me 2 red bellies in a 10 gallon tank. I used to have 5, but they ate each other and now im down to 2. There awesome fish!


----------



## Heavychevy454

hey i'm new here...From Rhode Island freind of mine from South Carolina told me to go here...i've got one 5'' Red belly in a 55 lookin to get two more


----------



## Scooby

1 RBP 40 Gal i want more P's


----------



## RockO

29+ 2" reds in a 220 gal and
1 4" manueli "tiger" pirahna in a 30 gal


----------



## rufus

1 spilo in a 30g


----------



## TommyBlaze

I got 3 rb/snakeskins in a 29 gallon. I just joined this web site very nice


----------



## Iceman_dld

HI this is my first post. I have 2 tanks a 85 and a 55 I have 4 reds in the 85 and nothing in the 55. I was looking to sell both tanks and upgrade to a 125.


----------



## killfishygo

i have a baby rhom, about an inch, in a 50 gallon tank. Just set it up about a couple weeks ago.


----------



## cabbycarny

what i have is:
55 gal-3 rbp
20 (long)- 1 gold spilo
29 gal- some good looking feeders that im keeping- 5 gold feeders and golden oranda- 1 white/albino pleco 2 common plecos
2 10 gal feeders-1 for large feeders, 1 for small feeders and each w/ pleco
10 gal with divider with 2 bettas--







1-30-04


----------



## piranha-lover-uk

i have 4 red bellys in a 58g tank hope to put some pics up soon. and got a friend into the hobby hes just joined here aswell


----------



## MR.FREEZ

:rasp:


----------



## killfishygo

i have a baby rhom about 1.5 inches now, in a 50 gallon tank


----------



## Wagz

125 Gallon:
had 7 mix'd P's in it & now just 6:

>1 red belly (bought dime size 4 years ago) 8"
>1 yellow nat 8-9"
>1 piraya 7-8"
>2 caribe - 1 tank alpha 11" & the other 9-10"
>1 peruvian purple redbelly - 6-7"










tank alpha in the cneter of pic


















just lost my other 9" redbelly to water issue on saturday


----------



## 12secformula

i have a 55 with a whispere 60 and a emperior 400 and a 200 all glass aqarium heater with 5 1 inch rbp im new is that an ok setup?


----------



## PARANHAZ69

55 soon to be 190 with 8 5inch rbp's
30 with 2inch rhom not sure what kind?? he's silver with yellow anal fin


----------



## sprinter78

Right now I have 2 super red bellies in my 55g, both about 4". I will be picking up another p this weekend.

Had them now for almost a week.....


----------



## mashunter18

look in sigy


----------



## MR.FREEZ

100gal 4 3" reds and maybe a pleco and tetras soon


----------



## smtNL

hi, i've got 5 redbellies in a 50 gallon tank...


----------



## Kreth 10RBP

PARANHAZ69 said:


> 55 soon to be 190 with 8 5inch rbp's
> 30 with 2inch rhom not sure what kind?? he's silver with yellow anal fin


 Beautiful fish, BUT THROW HIM BACK IN


























































Im housing 2 3'' reds and a 5'' super red in 20gallon


----------



## smtNL

5 baby 2inch rbp in a 45 gallon tank... upgrading it when i have 2...


----------



## fury

i have one cariba in a 20 gallon long


----------



## ItWasnValentine

I got 15gs and a 1" brp







Just got him last weekend!


----------



## ronin

i have a 75 and a 55 oscar are in the 55 soppose to be having babies i hope she does so i can sell her and her babies and the two tanks and up grade to 180


----------



## Aims

i'm a newbie at this. my boyfriend gave me a red. its i think 2in big. and a 10 gallon. i'm really like the whole piranha thing. cuz i had another fish that just died this morning. :sad:


----------



## Piranha Boy

Hey all,

Nice forum. Badly needed for those who are just getting into keeping these incredible pets. I have about 20 years experience with the RBP and have kept records of particulars about them.

Presently I have only one 11" RBP living by himself in a 150 gal tank over the past seven or eight years. I have no filtration system but use a biological approach with microorganisms and vegetation to condition the water and process wastes. I have never cleaned out my tank leaving it to simulate natural conditions even to the extent of allowing "mud" to gather among the stones and sticks on the bottom.

This is a pic of my fish Killer, or "Kilzses" as he likes to be called







...

I have raised them singly, in pairs, up to six and found the best way to keep piranha is singly. Like a parrot, they become much more interactive if kept alone as they don't have other piranha to preoccupy their time with. Mine comes to the glass to interact with me like a puppy dog.


----------



## Piranha Boy

Just a couple more pix of Kilzses.... as you can see he just LOVES getting his pic taken


----------



## Piranha Boy

Another....


----------



## Piranha Boy

Hahahaaa.... and this is his cutest :laugh:

Sorry for the blurred pix.. gotta learn how to master the darn digi camera


----------



## Scooby

50 Gal - 1 Red Belly 3 Pleco's and 1 Zebra Danio
10 Gal - 25/35 Zebra Danio fry


----------



## illnino

read below


----------



## illnino

now i have a 55 gallon and now i have in it a 3 and a 4 inch red belly piranha, and on 3/11/04 i will be getting a 5 inch rbp


----------



## redbellyjx ©

update:
i got a 150gallon
1 super red at 5inches
3 red bellies at 3-4inches
4 caribe at around 7inches

30 gallon
6 in jackdempsey


----------



## rbdemon

i have 6 rbp's 2" in a 30g tank soon to be a 200g (being built)
hope to put a rhom in 30g.


----------



## Puddjuice

Heres my tank. I like it. I am upgrading to a 100 gallon.


----------



## kneegrow

Here is one of 3 tanks-


----------



## kneegrow

The tank above contains 11 healthy rpb fry. Later tonight I will post a pic of my seperate 35 gal tank containing my 6" caribe.

One more pic before I head out-


----------



## pirayaboy

it's on my signiture......


----------



## transam97

I have an empty 55 gal. tank I want to get some caribe how many 4-5"could I safely put in that size tank?


----------



## grd1984

I have a 55gallon with 3-5" RBPs in it.


----------



## piranha_on_steroids

35 gal w/one 5inch rb piranha
and one tank i dont know what gallon but its huge currently with know fish in it but soon


----------



## EddC

I have a 47 UK gal tank- (1) 6" Caribe, (2) 2" Caribe

In a couple of month's I'm getting an 8ft with a 17" PHB Rhom

Thanks

EddC


----------



## meat eater

2 piranha's there name are feedy & lavella


----------



## Denver

I have a 3-4" Gold Spilo in a 30 Gal. I have 4 baby reds in a 55. These are the only fish I ever owned.


----------



## joefromcanada

4" gold spilo in 30 gallon


----------



## sg1717

240 Gallon with 5 Caribes and 5 Red Bellies, and One Large Mean Red-Finned Pike Cichlid


----------



## ajayejayaj

my signature!!!


----------



## mustang

six 8 in terns in a 100 gal w/ 2- 125 wet drys w/ rio 2100 on each and an emp 400


----------



## Rednats

Good day!

Tank 1 (125Gal):

2 x 8" Natts
5 x 2" commets (minimum of 5)

Tank 2 (125Gal):

4 x 3" Natts
1 x 4" Pleco aka

Also have a bunch of (spare) commets in a 20Gal tank. I call them (commets) cleaners rather than feeders because their primary task is to clean food debris off the submersible pumps before they (sigh), eventually, end up as dinner. Poor dudes. Plus I have smaller tanks that my girlfriend uses to house her pet goldfish and angelfish. Actually, they are my hospital tanks but it's easier to buy than to explain to her what on earth are hospital tanks.


----------



## AcE

3 5-6" rbp in a 29g they are getting a new home a 75g here in about a month, then the 29g is going to be home to a 6" rhom


----------



## Blitz023

40g --> (4) 5" reds, (1) 5" cichlid (still alive







) and a large pleco.
10g --> (6) 2"-3"exodons going to a 40g with a black rhom
55 --> empty for sale for $20.00 socal only
125g --> (2) 12" silver arrowanas (2) 5" clown loach and a 6" pleco

awaiting 65 gal and a black rhom


----------



## Methuzela

Got a sad ten gallon with three juvi RBP's. THey're gettin nice coloration now and I'm beginning to supplement their feeding with Cichlid pellets. I got a pic up on the pic section. Got a pleco and a crayfish in their to clean up. Also just got a giant claw crab and waiting to see if he gets ate or harms my P's.

peace


----------



## BanditBrother

..


----------



## staples

Hi guys, I'm a new member and glad to be back into piranha. I just set up my ex salt tank due to being stuck at home because of surgery (staples). I have a 55 with an aqua clear 300 an air pump and a power head 301 to push the water. I ordered six baby black piranhas from a web site and had them the next day (today), any advice. Any body ever run a fluidized bed filter on a fresh water tank?


----------



## timmy

6 baby black piranha? I thought they were a loner fish. Anyways welcome to the board :rasp:


----------



## staples

OK so I found out that the site I went through sucks.







To them! I don't know what kind of P's I got so I tried to take some pics hopefully you guys can help with all your knowlege.







I though they looked like a kind of black but I dont know.


----------



## WarMachine

40 Gallon with 2 6 inch Red Bellies and 1 6 inch Comet

33 Gallon with one 3 inch red bellie and 1 6 inch comet

10 Gallon with a 1/2 inch Albino Cory, and many 2 inch comet feeders


----------



## ronin

75 gallon 2 super red one 6in one 5 1/2 two reds both 5 1/2

soon one tern in 55 gall


----------



## skelebonez

i have a 20long wih 3 baby reds in it, a 12gal cycling for an undisclosed fish at this time, a 75 gal cycling for the babies when they get a tad bigger and a 125 im about to buy once the 48hour "water holding test" is finished


----------



## skater_4_lyfe

55 gallon with 1 
5 inch guyana rhom


----------



## Niche

I have 8 6-8" natts in a tank about 110 gallons.


----------



## Rigger

ajayejayaj said:


> my signature!!!


 what he said


----------



## Puddjuice




----------



## mdserras

90 gal. - 10" rhom








30 gal. - Spilo or Brandtii soon


----------



## ''*Samson*113*''

I have two RB's in a 72 US gal tank with three or four plecos...
beautifull set up, a really must see..


----------



## anzoil

Hi I'm new here to this site. So hi everyone! I have 4rbp's in a 190ltr tank (sorry don't know what it is in gallons!)


----------



## hyphen

55g - 1 xingu / a common pleco

29g - 1 palembang puffer / common pleco

60g - 5 exos / blue crawdad / soon to be pygo tank


----------



## SAM213

10 LITTLE RBP BOUT 1.5INCHES IN A 60 GAL
4 RED DEVILS 20 GAL
4 FLOWER HORN 20 GAL


----------



## burningman

5 rbp 1" -1 1/2" 30 gal (ooooolllllddd tank)


----------



## tlove700

first entry into the forum. i have 7 rb's ranging from 3-6.5 inches. they are in a 75g tank with a 7 inch tiger oscar. anyone have any idea on what type of plants i could throw in the tank. also is sand a good idea to use as a floor. any help would be great.


----------



## DirtyJersey

tlove700 said:


> first entry into the forum. i have 7 rb's ranging from 3-6.5 inches. they are in a 75g tank with a 7 inch tiger oscar. anyone have any idea on what type of plants i could throw in the tank. also is sand a good idea to use as a floor. any help would be great.


 sounds a lil crowded. nice oscar btw.


----------



## phil me in

4 inch rhom in a 29 gallon soon to move in a 75







i am planning on gettin some jack dempseys soon


----------



## buette

155 gallon (600liter) main tank
6 rbp 5 -7 inch
1 Glyptoperichthys gibbiceps 8 inch
1 Glyptoperichthys gibbiceps 3inch
4 Ancistrus dolichopterus 4-5 inch
some guppy´s and neons

and 2 ( 60/66 gallon) non P tank´s

in germany they say 26 gallon for 1 P

pics are coming soon


----------



## buette

to dirtyjersey: also is sand a good idea to use as a floor. any help would be great.

sand is ok or grit (kies) with 0.08 - 0.16 inch of grit size
i ´ve grit with 0.08-0.16inch
if the grit size is larger it can cause to decomposition under the grit, because of the feeding rests

der buette


----------



## DirtyJersey

buette said:


> to dirtyjersey: also is sand a good idea to use as a floor. any help would be great.
> 
> sand is ok or grit (kies) with 0.08 - 0.16 inch of grit size
> i ´ve grit with 0.08-0.16inch
> if the grit size is larger it can cause to decomposition under the grit, because of the feeding rests
> 
> der buette


 I'm not really sure buddy. If you searched and can't find an answer i'd post your question under Tank/Equipment questions. Sorry.

Anyways, i have a 75 Gallon tank with 4, 2" Super Reds that i just got today.

Ash > You

I also got a 5" Pleco in there scaring the sh*t out of them for now. I'm sure that will change.


----------



## clarence

first entry boys and girls ! me got 8 2" reds in a 260 litre wiv 4 apple snails to clean up after the dirty basterds !!!


----------



## Huge rhom fan

220 gal with 17 rhoms about 2-3 inches each


----------



## Trimma194

just look at my signature


----------



## psychofish

I've got a 55 gal tank with one red elong and alot of cover.


----------



## brianp

i have 1 6 in. red in a 55 gal. possible bigger tank and more in the distant future.


----------



## alan

see signature below


----------



## chriscool911

I have a 4" rbp in 25g


----------



## illnino

30g tank- 5-6" serrasalmus compressus
55g tank- 7.5" rbp, 5.5" rbp, 6.5" cariba
10g tank- 2 red blue paradise fish, 3 red moon wags, 1 australian rainbow, 3 cories. the paradis fish count as piranhas cause they already killed 3 rosy reds and 2 ghost shrimp and are basically fed brineshrimp and bloodworms :laugh:

edit: they killed 3 rosies, ate 2, ate 2 ghost shrimp


----------



## lbj23

I have 2 red belly's about 6-8 centimeters long in a 55 gallon tank. That is all, I had a tetra in it from the beggining, but they ate it last week. 8 months i had that tetra with the piranha's and they ate it. Also I haven't put any decorations in the tank, it is all plain from the bottom, nothing but orange gravel, should I add things in there, and if so, what?
Thanks


----------



## tigger

i have 3 7" rbp in 55g, 5 1" rbp in 30g for now looking to get 75 or 100g for babies, 1 17" giant gourami in 75g, 3 2" managuense, 2 2" red devils, 1 2" convict in 30g and 10g full of feeders


----------



## yonam

(1) 4" -----ternz
(4) 3-5"--- Rbp's
(6) 3-5"--- piraya

All in 100g


----------



## quadratic

i have 5 rbp about 4-5" in a 55 gal for now.... and i just ordered a 6" black masked elong which will be going in a 40 long


----------



## buette

this is a pic of my tank, when he stood in our garage for testing reason


----------



## Drewzie

i just finally got mine set up, i've got
75g w/ 3 6-7"caribas


----------



## ColdStone

7 Red Bellies in a 125


----------



## alan

check below....................................


----------



## Rohit_K

64g having 4 9"(well, one's a bit more than 9" others are almost 9") Red belly piranhas. Overcrowded?


----------



## blade007

60 gal show tank, 5 red belly ps. enjoying my stay here, name Sherard by the way.


----------



## timmy

120 gallon with 24 pygos !!


----------



## acidWarp

(5) 3" RB's and a 3" Piraya in a 55 gallon
(4) 5-6" Caribe in a 55 gallon
(1) 3" Brandtii in a 20 gallon

and a 180 gallon which will soon house all the previously mentioned Pygos


----------



## saminoski

2, 5-6in rbp in a 55gal








3, 2-3in rbp in a 40gal








8, 1in rbp in a 80gal








as soon as the 8 get bigger they all go in my 200gal


----------



## saminoski

phil me in said:


> 4 inch rhom in a 29 gallon soon to move in a 75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am planning on gettin some jack dempseys soon


 i have 3 7-8in jack's in my 200gal, i had oscar's, red devil's, and fire mo but the jacks killed them all one by one, they seem not to bother each other too much but cant stand anything else. even killed my pleco. not to active but true killers, at least mine are. have fun!


----------



## alwaysbelieve1

One tank is a 75g with 8 rbp babies

Another tank is a 20g with 2 rpb 6"


----------



## readingbabelfish

I have:

75 gallon w/ 5 6" Red Belly Piranha

55 gallon w/ 1 5" Gold Spilo

30 gallon w/ 1 2" Black Rhom


----------



## shutter13

sig


----------



## the_w8

update:

125G- 2 8" reds, 3 5-7" caribes and 1 12'' pleco

29G- 2 3'' electric blue johannis, 1 electric blue hap, 1 2'' kenyii, 1 3.5" jack dempsy, 1 3" bala shark

10G 1 2" perch, 1 figure 8 puffer, 1 2'' RB pacu.


----------



## Dragster

I have a 9 inch red belly in a trigon 350 - 92 gallons.


----------



## Gemmaandgreg

We have a 400 litre with 3 x 6" RBP. 7 months old approx and had them since 3 weeks


----------



## 351winsor

I bought 2 redbellies when they were babies,I have had them for about a month and a half.They are about an inch and a half,they live in a 33 gallon tank but within a year I am planning on expanding to a 125 gallon tank.

COMIS :nod:


----------



## 351winsor

My reds are getting big,I have 2 in a 33 gallon.


----------



## Serygo

Signature....
Look there....


----------



## Gemmaandgreg

Check out the tank!!!!!


----------



## Gemmaandgreg

better picture here


----------



## redbellied1

:rasp: i have a 42 gallon tank and three one inch baby red's they are the best


----------



## keyhamking

180 gall - 10 rbp's (5-8")
10 gal - green spot puffer
20 gaL - tiger barbs (green , norm, albino), rosy barbs, checkered barbs
20 gal - 2 silver sharks, red tail shark, pentazonas, guppies
40 gal - swords, bronze and albino corries, congo frogs


----------



## AKPiranhaguy

Just picked up the tank an my new pet. 13+ inch Venezuelan Black Piranha









http://www.geocities.com/alaskanj92/RhomasaurusRex.html

75 Gallon Tank


----------



## frogguy1

look at my signature


----------



## rchan11

Read my list!


----------



## Chedder

120 gal - 7 large Red Belly P's
85 gal - 6 large Red Belly P's
85 gal - 6 large Red Belly P's
Six 20 gal with hundreds
Ten 10 gal with thousands of fry


----------



## jonr_skate

55 gallon- 3 red bellies about 3 inches long
55 gallon- 3 african cichlids
10 gallon- feeders and guppies


----------



## MistaFishPimp05

-3 2-2.5" Red Bellies in a 60 gal


----------



## Rikimaru

Look at sig!!
And gallery!!!

down low!


----------



## Daywalker

see below


----------



## anzoil

I have 5 rbp's all 4-6" in a 190ltr tank with 2 fluval 4 plus underwater powerheads.


----------



## mr limpet

I'll bite.

I have an 8 in. S. manueli in a 75 gallon, and in a 180 I have two 12 in. caribe, and one 9 in. yellow nat (ternetzi).

I'll sell 'em all for the right price.

I got back into piranha four years ago with a dozen reds in a 180, had them for three years with a number of convicts. Very cool tank, my best ever. Reds spawning all the time, cons eating eggs all the time, cons spawning all the time, reds eating convict fry all the time. It rocked!!


----------



## mrspikes

I have a 55 gallon with 1 5 inch Guyana Rhom....... Lots more p's to come.....i will soon be opening up an online store.


----------



## carisma02uk

read the sig it explains all+ soon ot be a cracked tank framed and g4 waterproof sealing painted and prob yellow beilled turtules or scorpian. + and the 120 gal comes SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH YES BABY CHECK OUT MY POLL AND HELP ME OUT. CHEERS JON.


----------



## rpmi

I have a 75 gallon tank with two red bellied piranhas I named Payne and Panyk.


----------



## Cobra

I have a 55gallon with 4 3in reds and 1 3in tern.


----------



## Piranhaguy07

i have a 55gal with one 4inch yellow rhom and a 3.5 in common pleco

and a 20gal with a 8 inch gold fish, im trying to find i good fish to put in there.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

kneegrow said:


> Here is one of 3 tanks-


those are some bad ass skulls


----------



## jsmokinchevy

i have a bad ass 2 1/2" black rhom from peru in a 75gal and a 35gal with a 6" gold spilo. my wife has a nice 55 gal comminuity tank.


----------



## Phtstrat

Currently setting up a 125g pygo tank. Probably going to put 7-8 caribe in there once I'm finished.


----------



## Ashfury

2rbp's
12 nateri
1 oscar
1 claris
1 bristlenose 
2 turtles
1 mantis
and f*ck loads of tanks


----------



## carisma02uk

Ashfury said:


> 14 naterii 2 at 8'' and 12 at 1-1.5''
> 1 oscar
> 1 claris
> 1 bristlenose
> 2 turtles
> 1 mantis
> and f*ck loads of tanks


 just adding sizes to this ash mate.


----------



## ShiftingSkyes

I have a 50 gal tank with two 6 inch reds in there. i bought them today and they get on really well, they dont seem to want to eat anything tho. will posat some piccys soon. P's RULE!!


----------



## Brace

4 5" Reds in 50 gallon. 1 7" Red and 8" Large Mouth Bass in 65 Gallon. Had 4" Black Crappie, but the Bass roughed it up and the Red made it lunch. 
FYI- The native fish were store bought.


----------



## DigitalRhom

Just started up my fish collection again so I am waay behind but I'll catch back up... As of know the only piranha I own is a baby rhom in a 29 gallon.


----------



## escaflownewhite

I have 5 3/4" rhoms in a 125 gallon tank with tons of live plants


----------



## CranialUnsanity

<--- newbie

Last november I bought my first RBP he (I think it's a he not really sure at least i hope so since his name is Waldo) was .5" now he's a year old and he's 5". Now i have 4 more two 4.5", a 4" and a 3.5" I had another one that was 3" but she got picked on alot and they finally ate her a few months ago (R.I.P. Rosie).

Tank = 29g w/ 5 RBP

Filtration = Fluval204 and a Regent filter that came with the tank

Heater = Titanium 200w ProHeat

Favorite Food = Goose breast (the husband shot a goose this year and while he was making bbqed goose breast he gave some plain raw strips to the fish I've never seen them go after anything like that before)

In the last year I've moved 4 times and it's been an interesting time taking my fish with me. But now I have the feeling we might be moving farther away next time (Ohio to Washington) and I'm kind of at a loss as to how I'm going to move them that far or how I'm going to get them on a plane. I'd really like some sugestions cause selling them is not an option.

Thanks

*be patient with me I've only had my fish for a year*


----------



## One800Jonny

5 beautifully colored 6-7" Gold Spilos in 75 gallon tank. No other kind of p like em.

Filters : Fluval 3000 and Emperor 500


----------



## rbp 4 135

check the sig


----------



## selfabuse

Piranha Tanks

55 gallon - 1 7in Spilo

I had seen him at the LFS for weeks, and he didn't look too good, so I brought him home, figuring I'd nurse him back to health and then sell him. Once I got him home though, he looked much better, so I decided to keep him









20 long - 1 2in RBP

Non-Piranha Tanks

55 gallon - 1 4in Oscar, 1 6in Pleco, 1 2in Jack Dempsey, 1 3in Firemouth, 2 3in' Pictus Cats

10 gallon - 2 black mollies

10 gallon - 3 Albino Cory Catfish, 1 Fire Red Dwarf Gourami, 1 Albino African Clawed Frog, 4 Zebra Danios.

This is my first post to p-fury too, by the way. Been lurking for quite a while, but never got around to posting


----------



## nnattereri

80 gallon with 4 4"-5" Terns

10 gallon with guppies (feeder suppliers)









10 gallon (Hospital tank)


----------



## Fresh

29g with a 6inch rb. 75g next year with 2 rb and 2 caribe


----------



## CranialUnsanity

3 RBPs 5.5-7" in a 29g tank


----------



## Mack

I have single red-bellied piranha in a 29-gallon. Bout 2" long.


----------



## buette

a new pic of my tank


----------



## BIGBLOCC 455

4" rhom in a 20gal
4.5" rhom in a 55gal (He's waaaayy more aggressive and interacts with me follows me around room.)
40 gal long with:
7.5" red oscar
6" albino oscar
5.5" Red Devil (My favorite next to 4.5" rhom)


----------



## R.I.P.Rodney

I have a 55 Gallon tank, 6 Red Belly's (super aggressive), 1 P. Caribe, and one black Seri, they all are about 6 months old and 5 inch. I also have 2 regular plecos, and a albino pleco. I through in a Oscar and a Powder Blue african chichlid for a change and they have survived quite well for the past 4 weeks now. I also have 3 sword plants and 2 pieces of bogwood. What do you think. Pictures coming soon. Oh yeah bye the way the black piranha is getting too aggressive and will require his own tank, he's nipping the fins off of everyone in the tank. Other than that no problems, P's are growing super fast!


----------



## 204CORD

30g w/ 6 rbp 3-4" but soon to be 150g 72Lx20Wx24H

10g w/ 15 feeders


----------



## primetime3wise

read my sig, overstocking tank, 9 super reds in a 75G


----------



## goodnews

soon to have 2 rbp's (1 3.5'' and one 4'') in a 55g


----------



## Gerry

Hey everybody. I built a 400 gallon tank with convicts, angel fish, red pacu a foot long. I also have a 90 gallon tank with breeding red belly pirahnas (5 of them). I would really like to get my hands on a black pirahna. Does anyone know when pirahns breed and how often. Our pirahna have breed in the pet store where I have bought them, but not since I have brought them home. I am pretty sure there are 2 females and 2 males. The other one is just a baby, so it is hard to tell the sex of it. Any information that anyone has please share with me. I have two people who are willing to buy all the babies at $5 a piece. I do know that they have about 1000- 5000 babies.

PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## 204CORD

i have a 150g 72Lx20Wx24H w/ 9 4-6" RBP and 9 tetra's, used to be 12.

30g with 4 convicts for breeding

10g with 1 7" pleco


----------



## PYROPYGO1

luva40 said:


> Picking up a 120 tomorrow for my 7 Reds. I will be moving in 2 years and will have a seperate room for my fish with a 300g from glasscages. Can't wait.
> 
> -Kevin-


HEY THAT'S A NICE CAR YOU GOT THERE, USED TO HAVE ONE MYSELF, BUT WHEN I GOT BACK FROM OVERSEAS THE BANK REPOSSESSED MY BABY.


----------



## fishfinder

150 mixed pygo


----------



## killarbpvato

1 5.5 - 6.5inch RBP in a 55Gal.


----------



## 33truballa33

75 gal - 4-5 inch black diamond
55 gal - 4 inch irritan
100 gal- 5 7-9 inch caribe


----------



## PYROPYGO1

I HAVE BEEN IN THE HOBBY FOR ABOUT 6 MONTHS NOW AND I LOVE IT. I CURRENTLY HAVE 5 3-4'' PYGO NATS IN A 55 GAL. WITH THE DUAL EMPEROR PUMP FOR MAX FILTERING. CURRENTLY LOOKING FOR A 130 GAL, SO IF ANYBODY COULD RECOMEND A GOOD DEALER IT WOULD BE APPRECIATED. I WISH I HAD A DIGITAL CAM, I COULD POST THEM ON THE SITE.


----------



## NegativeCamber

*125 gallon with six 2-3" RBP's*


----------



## BanditBrother

[quote name='CranialUnsanity' date='Oct 19 2004, 10:34 PM'] <--- newbie

Last november I bought my first RBP he (I think it's a he not really sure at least i hope so since his name is Waldo) was .5" now he's a year old and he's 5". Now i have 4 more two 4.5", a 4" and a 3.5" I had another one that was 3" but she got picked on alot and they finally ate her a few months ago (R.I.P. Rosie).

Tank = 29g w/ 5 RBP

_*29G??????????? Thats a bit small for 5 tht size aint it???









For tanks see sig VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV*_


----------



## Scottish_Piranha_Fan

*10 RBP's in a 6foot x 2foot x 2foot tank.*


----------



## firepisser8104

Hey everyone, i am new to this forum but to to the P's. I currenty have a shattered 120g that housed my 5 3" rbp's, now i have them in the feeder tank which is a 10g with sand bottom and had 10 dozen feeders, (they didn't last too long) Soon to have a new 120g back up and running in the next week or so. the rbp's are loving the 10g though so they are doing good.


----------



## Newman Racing

Hey just bought 4 rb. All they seem to do is eat. Any suggestions? Should I let them eat all the time or just give them a couple each day? Should then I get a holding tank for my feeders??


----------



## pirahnajones

i have 2 rbp's in a 30 gal, there only babys (1.5") so i will upgrade when there bigger, and a few neon tetras. does anyone have a pic of a ternetzi, i still havnt seen one!


----------



## sasquach

i haven't got any yet but im gonna get either 55 gallon or 75 gallon and get 3 or 4 rbs in them, ive been influenced by wolfish.


----------



## Pacu

I have 2 serrasalmus spilopleura gold in 240 liters
and 4 red pacus with other fishes in 350 liters


----------



## MyNiggLos

signature


----------



## MR HARLEY

I dont think i ever repiled to this thread ...

well here goes ..................

(1) 20 gallon with some feeders and some fancy guppies in it


----------



## PYROPYGO1

CURRENTLY, I HAVE A 29 GAL. WITH 2 RED BELLY PACUS AND A 55 GAL. WITH 5 3.5 " PYGO NATS. I'M SAVING MONEY TO GET THAT CUSTOM 180 GAL. WITH 30'' OAK STAND AND CANOPY WITH A CANISTER FILTERING SYSTEM FOR A 150 ALONG WITH A EMPEROR 400 FOR EXTRA FILTRATION.


----------



## PYROPYGO1

Newman Racing said:


> Hey just bought 4 rb. All they seem to do is eat. Any suggestions? Should I let them eat all the time or just give them a couple each day? Should then I get a holding tank for my feeders??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]784981[/snapback]​


I WENT AND BOUGHT A SMALL 10 GAL TO HOLD MY FEEDERS. BUT LATELY FEEDERS ARE GETTING MORE EXPENSIVE THESE DAYS. I USUALLY FEED MY 5 REDS LIVE FEEDERS 2 TIMES A WEEK NOW. YOUR WATER TEMP WILL DETURMINE HOW HUNGRY YOUR FISH WILL BE AND OTHER THINGS AS WELL. YOUNG PIRANHAS WILL EAT A LOT OF FOOD TO PUT ON THE WEIGHT THEY WILL NEED TO SURVIVE. IF YOUR WATER TEMP IS APPROX. 82 DEGREES THEY WILL HAVE A APPETITE!!! YOU SHOULD FEED THEM AT REGULAR TIMES IN THE DAY AND WATCH TO SEE IF ALL OF THE FEEDERS HAVE BEEN EATEN. MOST PIRANHAS WILL NOT EAT ALL PARTS OF THE FISH SO YOU HAVE TO MAKE REGULAR CLEANINGS AS WELL. HOPE THIS HELPS :nod:


----------



## redbelly93

i have four rpb 8 inchers in 125 with four peguin 330s and an external canister equivalent toa eheim that does 320 gph it is available at aqtx.com for a reasonable 80 dollars check out the deal!!!! the inventor has a store in town near me in Wisconsin thanks for reading I m new to p fury


----------



## redbelly93

i have four rpb 8 inchers in 125 with four peguin 330s and an external canister equivalent toa eheim that does 320 gph it is available at aqtx.com for a reasonable 80 dollars check out the deal!!!! the inventor has a store in town near me in Wisconsin thanks for reading I m new to p fury


----------



## Wolfman




----------



## the_w8

how can u get 4 peng. 330's on a 125G


----------



## Seany B

I have 4 RBP's two at 6 inches and two at 3-4 inches. In a 65 gallon.


----------



## diceman69

Three 2" Rbp's in a 55 gal. Emp 400, adding another Emp 400 in about a week. White sand with black background. Some fake plants and two fake rock formations.


----------



## 351winsor

I got rid of the 2 I had and bought 5 in the same tank but I am getting the 125g in about 8 days after I get my christmas money.They are now about 2.5-3"


----------



## yonam

Update:

(6) 4"-5" Piraya's
(4) 4"-5" Rbp's

All in 110ga.


----------



## compton ass steve

check the sig!


----------



## kiddynamite

55 gallon , 3 red bellies


----------



## 3redbelly

I have three red bellys and they get scared alot


----------



## redbelly93

the_w8 said:


> how can u get 4 peng. 330's on a 125G
> [snapback]803359[/snapback]​


very easy with an undergravelsetup


----------



## mrodge

I have 3 1" pirahnas in a 29 gallon
its seems small, but they have a lot of room


----------



## PYROPYGO1

your're going to have to upgrade in about 5 months to a 55 to keep them from fighting. they grow fast, at about a rate of 1'' per month until they get about 5'' or so then they start to slow down.


----------



## onelosttiger

Hi guys new member here! Just thought i'd start off by introducing you to my 2 RBP's.....Brodie who's 8 months and 5" long and jnr who is 4 1/2 months and about 3 1/2 "....









Looking forward to learning alot...and having a laugh with it!!


----------



## piranhas in farmdale

check sig.


----------



## PYROPYGO1

onelosttiger said:


> Hi guys new member here! Just thought i'd start off by introducing you to my 2 RBP's.....Brodie who's 8 months and 5" long and jnr who is 4 1/2 months and about 3 1/2 "....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to learning alot...and having a laugh with it!!
> [snapback]826139[/snapback]​


awsome pic, i would like to save it in my pics of different piranha species photo gallery on my computer. welcome to p-fury!


----------



## Blong

I currently have one 4" RBP in a 10 gal. I got a 55 gal for Christmas and I am going to transfrer him as soon as I get my two 4" Super RBP's from George at Shark Aquarium. I can't wait. The tank has been cycling for about a week with 5 puny goldfish. Their day is coming.


----------



## The_Spoot

I have a 37 gallon with 2, 3.5'' Reds, 1, 4'' Pacu, 1, 4'' Pleco.

I also have a divided 55 gallon with 1, 5'' Rhom, 2, 2'' Plecos, 1, 1'' Albino Oscar, and 1, 2'' Convict.


----------



## FormulatedFire

3 1"-1 1/2" RBP's....in a 10g till end of the month then getting transfered to 55 or larger tank


----------



## jonscilz

i have a 55 gallon with 4 4" red bellies a 6" yellow oscar and a 3" black convict... they all get along pretty well... actually if anything the convict bullies everybody around! seriously!


----------



## tlove700

View attachment 43634


ive got i think about a 50g with 3 5in red bellies, 1 8in tiger oscar, 1 9in pacu, 1 5in pelco. they have all been together since they were about 1 in reds. ive had them in this tank for just under a year.


----------



## crashbfc

whats up people,im crash.i have a 55 gallon tank with 2 brandtiis ,5 inch long,2 buttokafaris about an inch long and half a red zebra.ive been lookin for a bigger tank so i can get some red bellies,get your fish from pedro ,his fish rock.every one said my brandtis would fight,not mine took out divider and they do every thing together ,swim eat sleep.where one goes the other follows there like 2 peas in a pod

crash :nod:


----------



## Slim

125 with 3, 6 inch reds a tertra, a dempsy, and 2 plecos. God bless the 5 inch silver dollar rest in peace. Eaten on 1/14/05. Soon to be a 6 inch caribe also. Ordered one but died upon delivery due to wrong house delivery and sitting outside on porch in 1 degree weather for 4 hours in process of egtting new one. And also have a 1 inch red also bought 2 but one got eaten happens all the time just cant get them to stop eating. My red eat 6 pieces of beefheart a day. Aint that bad I think. Oh yeah my tank is custom built out of 1/4 plywood, stained and layred with fiberglass and silicon on the inside for no leaks. Built by me, have built 2 of them one for my buddy and one for me.


----------



## alkis_83

hello to all the fans of the awesome piranhas!This is my first post.I am a happy owner of two 2 1/2 inch fast growning red's(originally i had three but canniballism did his job once more!However i expected it.The one was slow growning towards the other two but thats life).I have them in a 33 gallon tank about three months now with a biological internal filter plus a bottom filter powered with a powerhead.


----------



## Speedy

Here's my DIY.....200gl


----------



## Piranha Fan

I got a 4"inch Black diamond rhom in a 10 gallon for now planning to upgrade when he gets a little bigger


----------



## necroxeon

I HAVE 9 RED BELLIES in 100 gallon
4 caribas (very large ) with 22" pleco and 3 oscars in 90 gallon
black rhom (1) in 20 gallon
medinai (1) 20 gallon


----------



## necroxeon

anybody sellin a tank 200 and over gls?


----------



## wayne.140

View attachment 45790







Hi i am new to this as just got my 4 baby cariba,s 2 days ago thought i would show you my fish tank stand me and my mate built. Im very proud of it as we built it from scratch and it looks whicked in the front room. The 4 red belly,s seem to love it.


----------



## mully2003

I just joined jan 23 because I just got into piranhas about 2 months ago. They are addicting. Right now I have 20 RBP's about 2 inches long in a 55g. They are crazy. I put a feeder fish in there and they destroyed him!


----------



## Brendan

im surprised your oscar isnt gettting attacked im gonna put an oscar in with my black i know they wont get along but its gonna be fun to watch


----------



## fliptasciouz

30 gal 5-6" Serrasalmus manuelli aka. Sweettooth in a week will be transferred to 50 gallon tank

Filtaration= Penguin 330 with two bio-wheel and Eheim pro 2 2026
Plants= Anubias and java fern
Decor= 6" air stone , 2 mopani driftwood


----------



## icedizzle

I have a 10gal. with one 1" RBP. Looking foreward to getting a bigger tank though and hella more P's


----------



## MR.FREEZ

Speedy said:


> Here's my DIY.....200gl
> [snapback]850215[/snapback]​


dam speedy thats quite the filtration set up there


----------



## onelosttiger

wayne.140 said:


> View attachment 45790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i am new to this as just got my 4 baby cariba,s 2 days ago thought i would show you my fish tank stand me and my mate built. Im very proud of it as we built it from scratch and it looks whicked in the front room. The 4 red belly,s seem to love it.
> [snapback]859111[/snapback]​


nice tank and stand mate...im in england too..you can find my rbp's a few pages back...where did you get your cariba's?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez

I've got a 55 gal with 3 super reds and a 29 gal with a spilo cf. Pics later


----------



## PYROPYGO1

this is one of my 2 red bellys in my 55 gal. he is about 4.5 inches now. i'm just now learning about all of this picture stuff. ha ha

1


----------



## PYROPYGO1

this is one of my 2 red bellys in my 55 gal. he is about 4.5 inches now. i'm just now learning about all of this picture stuff. ha ha


----------



## marky

i have a 33 gal with 1 2 inche black rhom and a 10 gal tank


----------



## PYROPYGO1

i'm trying to post a pic of one of my "p's" and i hope it works right. o.k. here it goes......


----------



## PYROPYGO1

can somebody please tell me how the hell you can add a freakin pic to the forum!!!? nevermind, the pics are just now coming up, sorry for the double exposure of my red belly.


----------



## WorldBelow07

60g with 2 caribe 2 reds
60g with 1 9" rhom


----------



## Guest

Brendan said:


> im surprised your oscar isnt gettting attacked im gonna put an oscar in with my black i know they wont get along but its gonna be fun to watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]859878[/snapback]​










NO! Oscars are awesome! And if it's big, it will eat your p's!

DB


----------



## red&black

whats up, i have a 100gal tank with 7 red bellies between 2-3.5 inches long and a black piranha which is about 2.5'' long. I also have 5 exodon parodoxs between 1 and 2'' and one crayfish. is this tank overcrowded?


----------



## Kebabman

I have 2 x 140g tanks at the min 
1 has got 2 x 7" Tern's and 3 x 5-6" Piraya 
The other has got 1 x 6" RBP and a 4-5" Red Spilo (4 x6" Caribe comin soon tho)

Cheers Tom


----------



## bigjon1

_ I have two 7.5"-8 " RBP IN A 55 GALLON TANK.... BRILLIANT COLORATION AND THEY HAVE BEEN TOGETHER SINCE BIRTH SO ONLY A FEW DISAGREEMENTS. GREAT FILTRATION AND AERATION. THEY SEEM TO BE DOING WELL AND PROVIDE MANY HOURS OF ENTERTAINMENT. ALL MY FRIENDS COME OVER JUST TO SEE THEM!!!!_


----------



## bigjon1

jonscilz said:


> i have a 55 gallon with 4 4" red bellies a 6" yellow oscar and a 3" black convict... they all get along pretty well... actually if anything the convict bullies everybody around! seriously!
> [snapback]833030[/snapback]​


Got a black convict a while back.....man what a temper they have!!!!!!! Over time though, the piranhas will eat them!!!!!And everything else too.


----------



## b_ack51

9+ inch Geryi
8+ inch Geryi

Looking for new tank, above 100gallons. And looking for another Geryi.


----------



## corbypete

Baby rb in a 30 gallon... looks dwarfed in there at the moment, he just getting over his almost fatal trip back from the fish shop.. too vicious for his own good (he bit throught the transportation bag!)


----------



## taylorhedrich

Hey,
I had 2 piranha about the size of a 50 cent piece. I absolutely loved them, but they kept picking on each other really bad, no matter how many feeder fish I fed them. I had them in a 29 gallon tank, which was plenty large for their size at the time. Well, I wasn't about to let them kill each other, so I had no choice but to sell them back to the pet store. Anyway, I have a new 130 gallon aquarium. I'm debating on raising piranha again, or doing Oscars. I understand that Oscars make excellent pets.


----------



## edcal

90 gallon 5 x 2" Piraya

I'll post pics as soon as they heal up a bit

30 gallon empty (Rhom in the near future)


----------



## Nova_C

I didn't add mine to this list right away as I wanted to see how they adapted to my tank first. (Read: I was new at fishkeeping and was hoping I wouldn't f*ck it up somehow). Luckily, my little guys are doing well.

55g, 3x 3"+ Red Belly (Nattereri?)

Check my member page for photos.


----------



## TheCableGuy

I only have 2x3" red's along with my pleco in a 27Gal (36x12x15")....for now ,I'm just starting this hobby.....be back with more & a bigger tank in a bit!


----------



## crashbfc

View attachment 52485
heres my 55 gal tank with 6 three inch reds


----------



## bigjon1

njpiranha said:


> Everyone list the piranha you have and what size tank there in. I have 1 5inch gold spilo in a 10g(this is holding tank, he will soon be moved to a bigger tank), 1 6inch gold spilo in a 30g, 4 7inch red bellys and 1 6inch cariba in a 75g(soon to be moved to a bigger tank with more piranha). And hopefully some cariba and ternetzi soon
> [snapback]1105[/snapback]​


Hey fellow piranha owners. I have 2- 8 inch RED BELLIES in a 55 gallon tank. They are awesome and now a part of the family. They are so much fun to watch when they feed and everyone is always stopping over to chech them out!!!!!!!


----------



## diceman69

55 Gallon, 3 red bellies about 3 1/2 inches. And a common pleco.

Running 2 Emp 400's, White sand and some fake plants.


----------



## jgood

I have a 110g tank with 3 Caribe, 2 Piraya, 2 Ternetzi and 8 red bellies. All under one tank. However I will soon be loosing most of my red bellies to make room for growth or I will put them in the 75g I have. Does anyone have a mix of piranhas like I have?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

2 8" Reds in a 75g


----------



## Pygo-joe

I'm currently keeping one (2"-3") Rhom variant, i don't know the location from whence it came. I picked it up at my LFS back in mid Oct. 2004. It was barely dime size then. It's cool'in out with a (2") Striped Raphael Cat in a 30gln for now. I plan on expandinig my Piranha collection once again. I'll work on some pics. i'm out!


----------



## Pygo-joe

Oh yeah, forgot to mention I have a 60gln with three (3"-4") Hemibagrus Wykii Kittens that i recently picked up. And i got a 80gln with one (4") Hemibagrus Wykii and one (4") ATF (Hydrocynus Brevis or Vitattus) that are coegxisting together, for now!! later!


----------



## LFSuperfly144

4 inch black p


----------



## pirahnasRsexy

1- P. Cariba
1- S. Compressus
(More Piranha soon!!!!)
20+- Mixed Goldfish
1- Pleco
1- Catfish
2- Sailfin Mollies(female now pregnant so soon to be more!)
1- dragon fish
2- African cichlids

My fish collection will never end.









**** A$$ Pinches &SOur GraPes****
Baraccuda
}--]--D<


----------



## $PiRaNhA MaN$

Yo i got a 75 gallon wit 5 rbp's in my room its pretty sweet!!


----------



## Brodiebrodie2

thePACK said:


> nice tank you got there.nice color.
> [snapback]1128[/snapback]​


i got a 200gallon tank with 23 piranhs


----------



## Ashfury

i have 6 nateri 1 turtle milions of comunitys and a dog


----------



## oojit

single rbp w/ 2 platys and a common pleco in a 20g


----------



## zombie999

i have 72 gallon bow front w/1 rhom.he is about 5 inches now.hopefully he grows faster than poeple are saying!


----------



## scent troll

currently i have just started my one tank after moving into my apartment

30 gallon w/gravel bottom bog wood caves and twilight lighting to keep a good merkey atmosphere for my pygo

solitary red belly (3inches)
missing his right eye
adopted him from a pet shop that couldnt sell him. active little guy, eats like a mad man. i plan on keeping him and him alone for life. never had a lone pygo, hope he works out nice. cant wait until hes full grown


----------



## OfaRevolution31

45g with 5 4-5 inch red bellies.. and just added a 12 pleco..

is this to crowded.?


----------



## btbudd

I have 3 5" Reds in a 55 gallon, but will be upgrading to a 125 gallon tank or bigger in a matter of a few days.


----------



## WorldBelow07

60g 10" rhom
60g 6" brandtii
25g 5 1/2" Medinai
25g 4" sanchezi


----------



## Charger

I had 4 7" rbp,s in a 65 gallon for about 8 years they died about 2 years ago.Last month i bought 4 1/2" rbp,s now they are about 3/4" and doing great in a 20 gallon for now soon to be in a 90 or 100 gallon.


----------



## Joga Bonito

60 gallon 3 reds, 1 pleco, 1 red oscar, 1 crab

29 gallon 1 rhom, 1 pleco, 1 cray fish, 4 guppys

10 gallon breding pair of cons, some convict fry, 1 flounder, 1 cray fish, 1 khui loach


----------



## Kill ya Piranya

i have 4 ps and an oscar in a 55 gal


----------



## fung88

3inch Rbp in a 33gal


----------



## jsh3434

I have three 6.5" RBP's in a 40 gallon. I got them when they were the size of dimes less than one year ago. They are the one's in my picture.


----------



## waspride

Right now my tank situation is a 29 gallon with a 3in compressus. I will have a 40gallon breeder soon as well.


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767

you def need to move the 6 rb in a much larger tank


----------



## jgood

I have this in my 110 gallon, when the fish get bigger, I will put them in my 135 and a 75 if need be.

3 Caribe 4-5"
2 Piraya 3-4"
2 Ternetzi 3-4"
7 Red Belly 4-5"


----------



## ronjeremy

i have 6 3'' red bellie, 1 8'' albino bicher, 1 crayfish, i half eaten gar and a chocolate pleco all in a 55g


----------



## Amfodraminos

View attachment 58074
I have two nattereri in 413 gallons.


----------



## Amfodraminos

the gold fish is food for piranhas.


----------



## b-unit34

Below in my signature


----------



## wycked

my first one 
1.5inch in 30 gal


----------



## wacb

3 RBP (4" each) in a 40 Gallon [ 18" wide x 36" long x 15" high ]


----------



## phil2005

ive got 412 liter tank with 4 2" rbp ... hopeing to had some more on monday


----------



## hanniballecter

30 gal rbp hannibal 4" lecter 3 "

55 gal lake malawi

55 gal firemouth species tank


----------



## CTREDBELLY

10 natts ranging from 2" to 4" in a 55gal only a temporary home till july. then they go to a 240 long (96x24x25) then adding some terns, caribe, piraya. aiming for 16Ps in total might give up 2 or 3 natts for superreds to add more color.


----------



## Corvenus

thePACK said:


> 11 little rbp in a hundred
> [snapback]1125[/snapback]​


Dude thats about 6 to many in that tank sorry to tell you they may get along for a bit but exspect them to eat eachothere once they want 2 breed














seperate some if ya can


----------



## Andres

soon to get 9 piranhas (unsure of what species to get) in a 250 gal.

but for now I got a 30 gal with 7 blind cave fish, these fish are cool as hell! no eyes at all, and navigate by sound, smell, and electricity they have no pigment and are tetras. They are pretty mean too, i feed them gold fish/shrimp.....anything! They are the best fish period! They're not cute, but have the best/most interesting behavior of any fish. They wont hide because they cant see you and when they hear you coming they get exited. If you tap the glass they go in that direction and they dont bump into walls or rocks they know exactly where everything is. I got a special EXTREMELY quiet filter to not anoy their sensitivity to sound. They swim really cool....summersaults, twirls, dives, launges, coasting... they look cool with black light or red their tank mates are 1 borneo sucker, 1 african butterfly, and 1 blind cave salamander (I caught him) the blind fish dont bother them because they dont move much these fish arent common but thats why I got them! I know they're not piranhas but similar in many ways (especially eating and shoaling) I just thought some of you might think they are cool or even own some....sorry this is so long I just love them that much!


----------



## joefish219

i have two red bellies in a 30 gal with lots of plants in it. soon to have a 150 during the summer just wanting for some funds and some room


----------



## Husky_Jim

So long at PFury and never posted here.....

So here we are:

160g 8 Pygocentrus Naterreri
110g 1 Serrasalmus Elongatus
85g 1 Serrasalmus Gouldingi
35g 1 Serrasalmus Spilopleura


----------



## Charger

I bought a 65 gallon long today at big al,s for my 4 1.5" rbp,s i,ll hopefully start cycling it this weekend.it,s a really nice size tank 48"x 18"x 17"


----------



## Charger

staples said:


> OK so I found out that the site I went through sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To them! I don't know what kind of P's I got so I tried to take some pics hopefully you guys can help with all your knowlege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I though they looked like a kind of black but I dont know.
> [snapback]473987[/snapback]​


they,re baby red bellied pirahnas


----------



## WildRed

i got a 6.5 inch caribe, a 6inch tern and a 6inch wild red in a 55


----------



## Embowe

I finally got my 2 tanks setup the way I like them ..I think....one is a 55 with a single 3" rhom in it...the other is a 40g with 2, 3" reds in it. I think I might do somthing more with the 55 but I am not sure yet...Just figured I'd share my tanks with you


----------



## zrreber

Pretty nice tank set ups for both tanks


----------



## Proctain

29 gallon- 3 1.5" rbp in it. They will be moved to a 60 gallon once I get the money for it.


----------



## WildRed

update now i have a almost 8" piraya, 6" tern and 6" wild red in a 55...i also have a mean 7" caribe in a 30 by himself b/c when i added the piraya the caribe starting attacking all the other fish


----------



## kostas kefalas

i have 3 red bellys in a 200litres aquarium 2 12cm and one 3 cm


----------



## *J2*

29 Gal...Three 5" SnakeSkin RBPs. Will be upgrading soon to nothing less than a 500 gal when I move out of my apt and into my house.


----------



## viZual

9 1.5-2" rbps in a 135 gallon.


----------



## Charger

my 65 gallon long is cycling and will soon be ready for my 4 2" reds i,ll have pics on here once they are in it.


----------



## TIMZ8878

(ActivePulse) said:


> 6, 6-7 inch red bellys in my 77 gal tank
> [snapback]1110[/snapback]​


I HAVE 10 REDS IN A 180 GALLON THEY ARE 5 & 6 INCHES IS THIS TANK BIG ENOUGH TO BREED THEM


----------



## TIMZ8878

PIRANHA KING said:


> What are you keeping?
> wes
> [snapback]1097[/snapback]​


10 REDS 5 & 7 INCHES IN A 180 GALLON


----------



## Morticia

New to the site







and the beauty of RBP's

Baby RBP's arrive today, and yes I'm excited.

I have a 57gal Bow that will house for the next 2 month's 12 baby 1" RBP's.

Yes I know I will need a bigger tank but, I am only keeping 3 and the remainder already have homes (friends) and will be leaving within the next 60 days. I'm acting as the baby ward for the time being.

I also have a 20T dwarf puffer tank

Love this site and have tried to absorb as much info as possible to make sure that the babies will be well cared for.

I've actually called out sick from work today to be here for the arrival of the little ones. This is our first tank with RBP's something we both have wanted to get into for some time now. So we are truely excited









Morticia


----------



## TIMZ8878

I HAVE A 180 GALLON WITH 10 6 & 7'' REDS


----------



## Death in #'s

i have a 55g with 9 7-8" reds in it and 2 6" caribas 
20g long with 5 rhoms in it 
and a 10g with a 6" elong


----------



## PuffPiff

55gallon 7" piraya 7" caribe 6.5" tern 6" wild red
40gallon xh with 3" piraya 3" tern 1.5" snakeskin
30gallon 8" mean rhom


----------



## blindside

68 gallon - 4 reds ( 2" )

ian


----------



## Killa RedZ

lutikriss said:


> 68 gallon - 4 reds ( 2" )
> 
> I got a 55 gallon with 3 redz expecting 2 more
> 
> ian
> [snapback]1060213[/snapback]​


----------



## Killa RedZ

I got a 55 gallon with 3 redz 2 inch expecting 2 more that are 2 inches.


----------



## dynasty691

I have a 55 gallon with 2 4 inch red belly piranha's and a 40 gallon with a 5 inch brantii piranha!


----------



## Killa RedZ

dynasty691 said:


> I have a 55 gallon with 2 4 inch red belly piranha's and a 40 gallon with a 5 inch brantii piranha!
> [snapback]1072874[/snapback]​


added a pleco


----------



## oojit

75g w/ 3 caribes
55g w/ mask elong
30g awaiting sanchezi


----------



## cerfur

have a 75 gallon 8 red bellies anyone think thats to much range from 3-5 inches got alot of filtrarion on it been good for a couple months now


----------



## Amfodraminos

I have 2 piranhas in 96 kilos.


----------



## CautioN1919

1 29g tank with a RB about 4-5 inches outgrowing it quickly so i will be getting a bigger one...than im going to get some caribe soon also


----------



## Just1nK4ng

i have 3 rbp in a 50 gallon still need to fix up the tank so they reds can get confortable


----------



## 110 street

ok i have a 125 gallon with 5 redbellys 3 inches 2 pink cichlids 3 inches 1 blue cray a red cray and 3 reg crays i had a wolf fish for about 2 weeks then i found him the other morning on the floor about 10 feet from the tank. i have bamboo and sand in the tank with a few reptile type bogwoods, logs etc. trying to get a camara soon well thats about it 2nd time owning ps i had 3 for 2 years but they got to big sold them to local fish stoe for ten and just 5 left. i am in to live feeders i know most of you guys dont agree but its natural...


----------



## MRzissou

29 gallon w/a 2" s. eigenmanni

10 gallon hospital tank w/a recovering (alcoholic) 1.5" eigenmanni

55gal coming soon


----------



## karatek

WELL i have a 125 gal tank and 12 reds they are and inch to an inch and a half


----------



## pitdog99

HI IM NEW TOO THIS I HAVE 5 RBP'S IN A 55 GAL TANK THEY ARE ABOUT 6-8 INCHES IN LENGTH .BUT MOVING THEM TOO A 200 GAL IN 3 WEEKS WILL POST PICS SOON

PITDOG99


----------



## sccavee

Update. 10/9
240G:
13.5" Cariba
11" Piraya
10.5" Cariba
10" Ternetzi
10" P.Nattereri
8.5" Ternetzi

75G:
4.5" S. sanchezi


----------



## frogguy1

75g 5 4-6" RBP's which will go in the 125g in a few weeks.


----------



## thunderbird

55g Single 10" caribe
125g 11 veiltail angelfish - 8 adults(including one breeding pair) and 3 subadults
35 gallon saltwater tank with liverock and a clownfish
20 gallon empty


----------



## KHenshaw

55gal - 3 1' red bellies


----------



## mdserras

Currently...see sig.


----------



## Piranha Kid

Got a 55 gallon tank with 1, 4 inch Rhom in it


----------



## Whall Banner

Piranha Kid said:


> Got a 55 gallon tank with 1, 4 inch Rhom in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1135652[/snapback]​


I'd recomend you put him in a 40000gal


----------



## jessman

Hello to all. I'm glad to be a part of this informative site.
I have a 220 gal tank with 11 caribes purchased from Shark Aquarium. They are approximately 2-2.5 inches right now. So far so good.


----------



## FormulatedFire

in the sig


----------



## storme37

1 red bellie in tank 3 ft


----------



## piranha_breeder01

55 gallon with 3 reds and a lepoard pleco love the set up








20 gallon with a baby arrowana
280 gallon with 8-7'' mannys
55 gallon with 8'' 7 year old ID shark, 8 red-tailed sharks, 3 bala sharks. plecos, cat fish, tetras..pretty tank sorta..looks good in the rec-room


----------



## AKSkirmish

ok here we go sorry if this too long but here we go:
55 gal-9 4 inch gold spilo's
55 gal-One piraya 3 incher
20 gal-one 3 inch flowerhorn
55 gal-one 10 inch clown knife and 12 inch tire track eel
20 gal-one gold diamond rhom 4 incher
125 gal-11 or 12 inch pacu,10 inch black shark,8 inch bala shark.6 inch bala shark;3 inch bala shark,4 2 inch butterfly loaches one 5 inch loach of some sort 5 2 inch loaches of some sort,1 4 inch parrot chiclid,3 various sized killi's 3 to 5 inchers 1 9 inch misc catfish,1 3 inch rainbow shark,4 inch various chiclid,8 inch syndodonis,9 inch bushynose pleco,8 inch chocolate pleco.2 inch royal pleco, 2 two inch silver hatchets,1 2 inch angel fish, 1 around 9 inch pink tailed chelceus,
oh yeah just to let you guys know i will be adding these fish in about two weeks
2 black rhom,1 muda,2 holladi,2 sanchezi,2 elong,1 red spilo,2 red pygo variant,2 white rhom,2 monster fish,1 f.w.barracuda,2 payara,2 glass headstanders,1 rivulus red killi,2 pink tailed checeus,1 charax red,just ordered these badass fish to my collection.Well needless to say i got into fish and now they have taken me over lol.Well lets see someone elses massive inventory and oh yeah this is personel collection not a store or wholesaler.


----------



## Ex0dus

piranha_breeder01 said:


> 55 gallon with 3 reds and a lepoard pleco love the set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 gallon with a baby arrowana
> 280 gallon with 8-7'' mannys
> 55 gallon with 8'' 7 year old ID shark, 8 red-tailed sharks, 3 bala sharks. plecos, cat fish, tetras..pretty tank sorta..looks good in the rec-room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1159716[/snapback]​


280 gallon with 8-7'' mannys









Your askin all these questions and your shoaling mannis?? Dont know if i should







or







...

Pics of this setup?


----------



## SpeCiaLisT

20 gallon with 1 3 inche red belly piranha


----------



## Joga Bonito

piranha_breeder01 said:


> 55 gallon with 3 reds and a lepoard pleco love the set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 gallon with a baby arrowana
> 280 gallon with 8-7'' mannys
> 55 gallon with 8'' 7 year old ID shark, 8 red-tailed sharks, 3 bala sharks. plecos, cat fish, tetras..pretty tank sorta..looks good in the rec-room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1159716[/snapback]​


this guy is all bullshit


----------



## Joga Bonito

60 gallon empty

29 gallon 5" Brandtii

10 gallon nano reef


----------



## B. Rodgers

As Of August 18th 2005 I Have The Following

300 Gallon Tank - 13 6-8" Reds Spawning In It
240 Gallon Tank - Empty And For Sale
90 Gallon Tank - 2 Large Mouth Bass And 5 Bluegill And 1 Green Sunfish
75 Gallon Tank - 5" Manuelli And 5" Marbled Sand Goby
55 Gallon Tank - 5" Vinny Rhom
42 Hexagon Tank - Empty And For Sale
30 Gallon Breeder - Empty, Awaiting Red's Babies!


----------



## storme37

i have 1 red bellie and 1 rhom

red bellie tank

View attachment 74116


View attachment 74117


rhom tank

View attachment 74118


View attachment 74119


----------



## storme37

1 red bellie and 1 rhom see pics here

http://www.piranhaforum.co.uk/forums/index...&st=0#entry1683


----------



## storme37

ohps double posted


----------



## AMAZON DON

I HAVE ON 47 GALLON BOW FRONT WHICH HAD 5 2.5 TO 3'' WILD CAUGHT REDS AND 1 CAPTIVE BRED RED WHO RECENTLY BECAME A CAPTIVE MEAL FOR MY WILD CAUGHT REDS

AND A EMPTY 40 GAL

SOON TO HAVE A 125 GALLON TO PUT MY RED BELLIES AND I WILL ADD 2 CARBE
AND MAY BE 1 OR 2 TERNETZ


----------



## Uncle Rico

Who has 41 red bellies in a 240 gallon? What I wouldn't give. That is the awesomest rb tank I've heard of.


----------



## Uncle Rico

How many red bellies do you guys think I can have in a 100 gallon tank with only live plants in it, no other fish. I am trying to decide how many I can house. I've got pretty good aquarium husbandry.


----------



## AMAZON DON

Peerahnya said:


> How many red bellies do you guys think I can have in a 100 gallon tank with only live plants in it, no other fish. I am trying to decide how many I can house. I've got pretty good aquarium husbandry.
> [snapback]1180145[/snapback]​


I WOULD SAY ABOUT 6 OR 7 FOR LIFE BUT U CAN GET ALMOST TRIPPLE THAT NUMBER OF JUVINILES U JUST WILL HAVE TO UP GRADE THE TANK ONE THEY ET ABOUT 6 OR 7 INCHES


----------



## coendeurloo

Hi there,

this is my first post. I just started off with 6 red-bellied piranhas in a 2 meter long tank.

This forum has been and still is very helpful to me! I'll post some pictures of my tank soon in the other thread.

Greetings,

Coen Deurloo
Holland


----------



## Jcappy21

HI I am new to this web site first forum i have filled out everyone out thier just like to say whats up and im new so dont give me to much crap lol. I got into piranhas about 4 years ago and had one for about 3 years in a 20 gallon tank but i stunted its growth then i just recently got rid of him for 4 red bellies and now i have a 75 gallon it works and looks great. I was wondering what would be some good bigger tanks to look into and what other piranhas and how many all together would go good in maybe like a 125 or something give me some ideas because i live with my girlfriend and her parents right now and we are moving soon i belive into a house on a lake and i can go fishing witch i love to do in my back yard walk inside with a fish and feed my killers lol. well sorry to write so much please let me know any comments any body has thanx alot jim.


----------



## Piranha King

Jcappy21 said:


> HI I am new to this web site first forum i have filled out everyone out thier just like to say whats up and im new so dont give me to much crap lol. I got into piranhas about 4 years ago and had one for about 3 years in a 20 gallon tank but i stunted its growth then i just recently got rid of him for 4 red bellies and now i have a 75 gallon it works and looks great. I was wondering what would be some good bigger tanks to look into and what other piranhas and how many all together would go good in maybe like a 125 or something give me some ideas because i live with my girlfriend and her parents right now and we are moving soon i belive into a house on a lake and i can go fishing witch i love to do in my back yard walk inside with a fish and feed my killers lol. well sorry to write so much please let me know any comments any body has thanx alot jim.
> [snapback]1186844[/snapback]​


welcome start a new post and you will get all the answers you need.
wes


----------



## Derek4real

5 Red Bellies from 2 - 2.5 inches in a 65g tank


----------



## ~Sly~Spy

i have 10 8" rdp's in a 300g and 7 puffers a silver tipped shark and a sand gobie in a 55g


----------



## SeeingRedAgain

Currently, I have 3 baby reds (bought them for 9.99 each at lfs). Two of them are decent sized, possibly 1.5 inches, the other one is younger and/or smaller at only 1 inch. They get along with eachother very well, but the same cannot be said for the tetra I left in there







They are not big enough to eat fish yet but they enjoy beating on this tetra that I bought to get the biology set correctly in my tank (I use city water). I orginally bought three cheap tetras after I reset my tank to get it going again, the other two were just annoying so I fed them to my brother's bass.

Anyways, I just went out today and conned my g/f into buying me a 55G because my 3 reds are sitting in a 15G. I'm feeding them brine shrimp every day and am hoping they get to be huge. With all the room I'm going to give them in the 55, I would assume they would grow to their habitat.

I'm new to piranhas and I'm loving them so far, this site was also an awesome thing to stumble upon.


----------



## piranha1991

i have 2 10 inch red bellies a 6 inch red tail shark and a pleco in a 60 g tank


----------



## bjones27406

4 -3inch reds in 55 gallon


----------



## Altuvie631

6- inches altuvei

4-->wild caught redz 4 to 6 inches

1 domestic 4 inches


















































and sorry for shitty pics my camera sucks and with no flash its blurry so enjoy anyways


----------



## Onion

I have 5 piranhas in a 220 l aqarium.


----------



## piranha1991

iv got 2 3 inch redz in a 35 with my 3 inch shark and 2 cray fish. my p's are small so i dont think u want any pics but if u do il get some


----------



## meglodon hunta

iam tryin to buy a piranha but dont kno which is da most aggressive one. can somebody help me with wat p to buy.


----------



## magicprincess707

I have 5 baby red bellied piranhas (ranging from 1 1/2 inches to 3 inches long) in my 180 gallon tank... when i got the piranhas 2 months ago I had them in an 18 gallon tank... but they grow so fast I had to upgrade my tank right away...


----------



## Toteanka

Ive got three reds four to five inches long in a 55 gal (waiting to get another tank) I also have a 6 inch pleco in there as well. Ive got 12 reds 1 inch to 1 1/2 inches long in a 90 gallon with two 3 inch plecos.


----------



## atowntrash610

30g tank with 1 holland piranha that is round a 1 1/2 inch long


----------



## Piranhaz 411

I gotz a 55 gallon 4 redz and a 29 1 sanchezi


----------



## bob351

4(5-7")rb in a 55gal and planning a 120gal and how big will my 4 rb get???


----------



## soibithim

Two red bellies in a 20 gallon hex tank with a big plecostomus. A 10 gallon tank of feeders, too.


----------



## Joga Bonito

Katen said:


> Two red bellies in a 20 gallon hex tank with a big plecostomus. A 10 gallon tank of feeders, too.


you need a biger tank, i feel sad for those reds


----------



## RigHand

have a 50 gal with 1 4" geryi p (violet lion) most agressive fish i have seen.


----------



## Urs

Halo,

I have five P.notatus 11" in a tank with 2250 liter and one S.manueli 7" in a tank with 900 liter.


----------



## jmvs

I have 5 Redz in a 120 gal tank.


----------



## mobster

i have 10 rbp juvies


----------



## i said no

1 Black in 5x2x2!


----------



## Uncle Rico

I currently have two terns in a 100 gallon tank. I gave away my smaller reds since they got picked on too much. I am looking to buy more pygos though since there is more room in that tank.


----------



## molsonian

currently cycling a 55g long and plan on having either 3 reds or a rhom, whatever my local petstore has at the time of purchase...will have lots of pics of vids after xmas (asked for digital cam) !!


----------



## joka711

i gots 10 2" rbp's and 2 4" oscars in my 30g


----------



## proud2bcanadian

My turn...
10g - 3 Angelfish, 4 ******/Khuli Loaches, 1 Albino Bristlenose Pleco, 1 Golden Algae Eater, 1 Normal Pleco
10g - 1 baby Rhom
20g - 8 Yellow Labs, 1 baby Oscar, 4 Clown Loaches, 3 Royal Plecos
3x 35g - Cycling for Breeding Discus
3x 35g - Cycling for Breeding Angelfish
50g - Soon-to-be Mudskipper/Mangrove Tank
50g - Future home for the fish in my first 10g aquarium
90g - Soon-to-be planted community tank
100g - Soon-to-be home for a 10"+ Rhom

And there you have it. I have more 10 and 20 gallon tanks coming too for the Discus and Angelfish fry!

On all of my tanks, I have individual Fluvals running and I have the tanks heated with heaters that are rated at 5watts/gallon.

Thank you,


----------



## joey'd

55g some jet black gravel 3 live plants, some gargoyles and a piece of wood along with my 6 1.5"rbs and 1 pleco named angie, so far these guys are eating about 4-9 feeders a day


----------



## ESPMike

-90 Gallon - 3 - 5" Red Bellies, 2 - 6" Terns, 2 (formerly 3) Giant Danios, 2 - 4" Raphael Catfish, 1 - 5" Whiptail Catfish; 2 Emperor 280s, 300w Titanium Heater, and Aquaclear 802 Powerhead.

-20 GallonL - Temporary tank for 5" Brandti, Top Fin 30 Filter, 150w Jager Heater.

-55 Gallon - Cycling for Brandtii - 15 Zebra Danios, 1 Raphael Catfish; Penguin 350, VisiTherm 300w Heater, Aquaclear 802 Powerhead.


----------



## Oheye8one2

I've got 4 reds (all still under 3") and a catfish (3 incher) who getting a new home tomorrow, a 55 gallon.









man i got sooo much to do for that new tank, hehe. Good times!


----------



## Norflejv

I have a 1 inch rbp in my 10 gallon tank soon to be upgraded into a 20 gallon long tank, how big of a tank will i eventually need?
thanks!


----------



## scent troll

PIRANHA KING said:


> What are you keeping?
> wes


i have my new 3 juvenille nattereri's in a 55 gallon
each piranha is around 2 inches


----------



## real4skate

Just started my first tank got a 29g for my 3 1" rbp im so excited about getting more. how many do u think i could add 1or2 more


----------



## EZmoney

ucpiranha said:


> Just started my first tank got a 29g for my 3 1" rbp im so excited about getting more. how many do u think i could add 1or2 more


you need a bigger tank. DO NOT get any more fish. 3 RPB in a 29 gal tank is way too small already!


----------



## Us_Army_wife

i have
150 gal tank with 12 red bellies and 3 baby convicts( shocked that they are still alive)
100 gal tank with a 13 inch pink oscar, 4 angel fish , 2 8 inch bala sharks, 5 inch jack dempsey and 4 clown loachs.
75 gal tank with 2 6 inch tiger red oscars, a breeding pair of convicts with babies, 2 fire eels and a frog.
20 gal tank with a breeding pair of convicts


----------



## ika

five 1'' RBP in 35 tank. 130 gal tank is waiting


----------



## assclown

New poster here!!!!!!

Ive got a 150 gall with 16 5 inch RB's
4 Rarheal cats
6 inch pleco
and a little rubber lipped pleco!!!!


----------



## assclown

Has anyone else had good luck with convicts in thier tanks with P's?????????

Good gravy let me know...............


----------



## inihilator

Hello Everyone,

I have a 130gal with 5 reds about 4 inches had them for about a year I have raised reds most of my life so if anyone needs help let me know. I will post a tank picture shortly. 
see ya 
inihilator


----------



## tnpeter

i have a 100 gallon tank..
and one 5 year old RBP...plan to get more...

here are pics


----------



## mknbnk13

90 GAL, 6 reds 2" and 2 caribe 4"


----------



## 2rbps

well im very new here, have had 3 piranhas in the past but i was to busy to feed and they ended up killing eachother, right now i have a 10gl with ac 200, and undergravel filter with 2 rbp's 2" and some guppy fry,

also have 2 ,5 gallons, 1 with all males and young females, and one for the pregos to drop baby guppies.

now that i have found i great deal on piranhas im gonna get about 5-7 rbp about 1.5"


----------



## taylorten

3 5-6" reds and a 7" tern in a 135 gallon. I plan on getting 2 super reds or 2 more terns.


----------



## Us_Army_wife

hi there. 
i have 12 2 1/2 inch reds in a 150 gal tank. all are looking great. i got 12 because the fish guy had told me that some may be killed. so going to have to get another tank when they get alittle bigger


----------



## focker

55 gallon 1 6 inch rpb. 2 4.5 inch rpbs. 1 4.5 inch serra. 125 gallon. 3 dorados. 1 silver arrow. 1 african frog. 1channel cat. 1 pike. 1 jack depsey. 2 more 55 gallons with miscelanious fish.


----------



## jgood

I am in the D.C. area and I am moving. I need a larger aquarium. Does anyone know of any place that has 200 gallon aquariums in stock and how much they are? I have been in northern Va. and saw a 210 for 769.00. Would you say this is a good deal? Any other ideas? Thanks.


----------



## serdar

I have a 125 gallon tank with 14 nattereri.


----------



## electricman

brand spankin new 75 gal. W/ 4-4" reds happy and healthy. a 10 gal. breeder and an empty 55 gal. tank.


----------



## Darkwolf2790

120 G (48" x 24" x 24") with my 5 RBP. all arount the 4.5 to 5" mark. when i get my new digital in feb will post some pics. And the reds fist home (20 g) has been turned into a full planted with just some guppies from the Main tank ( momma survived a trip through a overflow, down into the sump, through a powerhead, and into our planted in the back and had babies there lol so she and her kids earned the right to live lol )


----------



## oscar119

Two 2"-3" Black Rhoms , each in their own 20 gallon but looking for bigger homes for them already. Also want a gold spilo but babys seem to be hard to find. Have already had oscars they just weren't mean enough.. lol

On another note there are alot of overstocked tanks here but just my opinion.


----------



## SpeCiaLisT

in my sign


----------



## baddfish

Ubdated Piranha list:

1 17in BLK Rhom "CHAVEZ"
1 9in Geryi "Torrez"
1 4in Brandti "Gomez"
1 4in Manuelli "Diaz"
1 3in Rhom "Sanchez"


----------



## Fredogg

I have 2 sanchezis in a 30 gallon tank


----------



## Joe5688

55g tank

5 rbp's about 2-3" 
About 8 live plants and 6 fake
Power head



10g tank, 3 guppies


----------



## C0Rey

brand new 300 L Jewel Rio. 
7 reds about 4 months old. started out with 15.
Buying sand and plants tomorrow. post more picks then.




























cant seem to get any good shots of the fish. well there u have it. 7 small p's in a 300L tank (75G)


----------



## t_rent8

3 reds in a 30gal 2.5''
2 piraya 7''/ 8'' and a red 5''in a 75gal
1 rhom 3.5'' in a 55gal
soon (this fri.) gettin 5 to 6'' mac in a 55gal

no pics cause i dont have camera but gettin one soon


----------



## DR. HANNIBAL LECTER

Hi, Mine is 6 1" rbp in a 30 gls tank. i will move them to a 100gls tank when they reach 2.5"


----------



## Fredogg

I have 2 sanchezis in a 30 gallon tank


----------



## DR. HANNIBAL LECTER

30 gals with 6 2" rbp, 1 pleco


----------



## Fishking320

Nice tank Dr. But you know your gonna need to upgrade in a very short time. Those RBs are fast growers. I had 9 in a 75 gallon 4' long about 20"high and 16"deep or something and they outgrew it in a matter of 6 months. they went from the size of my fingernail to about 6 inches in that time span.

My fault lol i didnt read the previous posts....i see you already have plans for them in the future. Problem solved lol.


----------



## Fishking320

inihilator said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a 130gal with 5 reds about 4 inches had them for about a year I have raised reds most of my life so if anyone needs help let me know. I will post a tank picture shortly.
> see ya
> inihilator


Very very nice setup!! I love how you have the gravel sloping like that. It must take some pretty regular maintenance to keep it that way. At least when they get bigger you will. NICE JOB


----------



## Timmy44221

I have five 6-7in reds in a 55gallon, 2 oscars one is about 7in the other is about 4 and 2 texas ciclids in another 55gallon. A 30 gallon with aobut 100 texas ciclids, yes 100, there are about 1in now(babies form the ones in the 55). Aslo a 2gallon feeder tank. A 20 gallon feeder tank, a 2gallon tank with by crafish. And a 20high with about 20 different fish in it, and it is well planted. There also used to be a crayfish caught from the cuyahoga river(ohio) in with the reds, but he died of old age after about a year (he was almost 6in long).


----------



## Fredogg

I have 1 red sanchezi in a 30 gall. And 1 Red Sanchezi in a 55 gall.


----------



## detroitpiranha

I have two 2-3" RBP in a 29 Gallon long...they share the tank with a a 4" pleco (at least for now!)....


----------



## Brace

I have:

55 - 2 - 8" Reds, 1 - 4.5" Red, & 1 - 5" Ternetzi
30 - 2 - 5.5" Pirayas (temporary tank)
20 - 1 - 5" Rhom


----------



## ITsPennywise

I have a 40 Gallon Long tank with three 7-9" Caribes.

Check out this link for pics:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=112790


----------



## buro

PIRANHA KING said:


> What are you keeping?
> wes


I have 6 RBP ranging from 6"-12" in a 600 ltr aquarium, along with 1 sail fin pleco....


----------



## ___

I have 1---4" Serrasalmus spilopleura in a 45g long he moved up from his 10g


----------



## Brace

Here's pictures of some of my tanks and piranhas









55 & 20








Yellow Piraya








Ternetzi








8" Reds & Tern








Oranger Piraya & Red








Red & Tern








Both Pirayas








5" Red & Pirayas








5" Red

Feedback please.








8" Red


----------



## FUBARSTAR

3 half inch RBP's and as i speak a 6 inch crayfish but he is going tomorro after work also have 5 neons in tank at the mo until they is eaten


----------



## Steve-Fox

im planning on getting a 65 gallon tank and a brandti or a 55 and upgrading


----------



## PiranhaMaster326

i have a 55 gallon w/ two 6" reds and a 50 gal w/ 2 3" reds, they are my babies


----------



## lippy

6 red belly about 2-3 inches in a 55 and a 29 that i may set up for amphibians


----------



## Kim A

A single RBP (about 3 inch) together with some feederfish in a 66 G tank


----------



## studmuffin992

Hey guys i recently bought a 4ft long tank its about 70gals and im looking to put some pirahnas in it
but are not quite sure wot would be the best i am looking for somthing alil vicious as i own 7redbellies in another tank and they seem 2be pritty shy so any suggestions on wot kind of pirahnas i can put in my new tank plz help me thanks Paul


----------



## sprfunk

Shane said:


> Hey guys i recently bought a 4ft long tank its about 70gals and im looking to put some pirahnas in it
> but are not quite sure wot would be the best i am looking for somthing alil vicious as i own 7redbellies in another tank and they seem 2be pritty shy so any suggestions on wot kind of pirahnas i can put in my new tank plz help me thanks Paul


I here carbes are less shy. I have 6 reds in a 75 gall tank and they are not shy at all. Maby if your reds are in a smaller tank you might want to test them in the bigger one. Just an idea. If that does not work go for the carbe.


----------



## studmuffin992

Thanks ill keep that in mind, but if i were to go for something large and very aggressive mayb a solo fish in the new tank wot would u suggest?


----------



## studmuffin992

Hey again every 1 i would some suggestions on what is the best thing to put on the ground of the tank eg. fine gravel, sand,

i think white sand looks really nice in the tank with the rite things in it but i heard that its messy and can clog up ur filter etc so any ideas plz let me know Paul, also 1 ofther things how do u put ur personal info at the bottom of what u say where it tells u wot size tanks ppl have and wot fish the own?


----------



## Wolf7897

5 2 to 3 inch red bellies in a 50 gallon


----------



## Ravious

I am keeping four Red Bellies in a 55 Gallon tank. They are each about 4 inches long.


----------



## NexTech84

Ravious said:


> I am keeping four Red Bellies in a 55 Gallon tank. They are each about 4 inches long.


I like the first pic!


----------



## studmuffin992

not bad i would shot afew more piranha in there then just the 4 tho,


----------



## NexTech84

studmuffin992 said:


> not bad i would shot afew more piranha in there then just the 4 tho,


More than 4 in a 55? I think 4 is pushing it. Actually I don't really like keeping any Pygos in a 55 for life because of it's width.


----------



## mypiranhabitmyhusky

thePACK said:


> nice tank you got there.nice color.










One 9 " rhom in a 50 gallom 
2 5" RBP in a 30 gallon tank will move soon 
6 6" caribe in a 200 gallon tank ( used to be with two 12 inch tiger oscars , which the caribe made their special dinner )


----------



## GATORS

I have a 4-5" brandtii in a 55g.

steve


----------



## bigswede

I have 8 rbp's in a 100 gallon all about 6ins long...
View attachment 99089


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

50 gallon 6-7 inch Rio Araguaia Rhom

10 gallon 3 inch diamond rhom


----------



## bisk25

4 RED BELLYS IN 72 GALLON TANK


----------



## B-rock

I have a 4" Rhom in a 30g tank. Getting ready to move him in a 75g tank. Had him for about 4 months now. He looks very healthy, so I no im doing everything right. I want to post a pic of him soon so if anyone want to confirm he's a rhom, I'll appreciate it. Sorry, Im a new member.


----------



## Fredogg

1 4inc sanchezi in a 55 gall.... 1 3inch sanchezi in 30 gall


----------



## bisk25

72 gallon tank 4 red bellys


----------



## Malok

75 gal. 4 reds 3 african ciclids 4 rosey reds 2 goldfish and a pleco all live in peace
10g mating pair african ciclids and a painted turtle
10g another mating pair ciclids and a turtle 
10g another mating pair ciclids and a turtle


----------



## stevepedersen

i have 5 '2.5' rb in 55g tank

more to come just started 2 months ago


----------



## RAZORTEETH

three rbp's in a 55 gallon til next march then upgrading to a 75


----------



## studmuffin992

100G coming in 2weeks woo hoo soon 2 be the home of my 10 RBP and 2 Piraya and pleco


----------



## qjammer

2 4"inch rbps in a 55 and i have 3 2"inchers coming and 2 more 4"inchers and soon buy a 75 g tank


----------



## Badrad1532

5- 3 1/2 rbp's
55 gal


----------



## stevepedersen

I have a 55g setup with 5 3-5 inch reds

i also have a 20g tank with guppies and various swordtails.


----------



## rubina

We have 5 serrasalmus n. 
3 males and 2 females.
They have a 325 L. tank to paddle around in...
But it works, they have just layed eggs x2.
So we are a bit excited even-though its the 5th time









They measure about 9 inch. by the way

:laugh:


----------



## 74jabeer

heres mine,5 red bellies and 2 wild caribe


----------



## colt

Just getting back into collecting piranhas, my little red belly is in a 65 with 3 silver dollars and my sanchezi is in a 25 with a pink convict and 2 rubberlip plecos. I'll be getting a 125 short for a Pygo display and the Sanchezi will go to the 65.


----------



## bisk25

4 red bellies 2 4 1/2 inches and 2 2 1/2 inches in a 72 gallon tank


----------



## blazednosferatu

38 gallon- red,and sanchezi divided. 75g 3- 5inch reds


----------



## B-rock

I have a 11" High Back Black Diamond that f*cken rocks. Its in my 180 gallon. Its a bad ass finger chaser.
Brian


----------



## fishd_n_chipd

thePACK said:


> nice tank you got there.nice color.


I have a 75 gal with two 6-7" RBP
a 25gal waiting for 4 1-2" RBP Babies on friday
and a 50 gal with an 11 year old painted turtle


----------



## awfraser

120g:15 reds,1 cariba,1 ternetzi 4-8 inches
55g:gold p
40g:elongated
2x 10g:2 x3.5 inch rhoms
20g:2 3 inch piriyas


----------



## kevinm

i have a 7 inch piranha in a 10g tank


----------



## bigJohnson

3 1-2" red bellies in a 55 gallon


----------



## pharmandora

142 gallons (US) semi-planted, 4.5 inch Serrasalmus Spiloplurea!

22 gallons (US) semi-planted, 30 tropical fish mixture!


----------



## a-ronn

95 gallon with 3. 6 to 7 inch reds 50 with 4 inch shanchzi and a 55 with a 4 inch elong

95 with 3 7 inch reds. 50 with 4 inch sanchezi and 55 with 4 inch elong


----------



## m.a.t.t.L

I have 5 2" - 2.5" Redz in my 55 Gallon :nod:


----------



## peanutpiranha

I have now got 3 red bellys in a 45gal tank one 6" and two 7 +8" and,

One 2" baby rhom in a 2ft tank

700 baby reds in a 100gal tank only a week old

Ten 1" baby reds in a 3ft tank

They just keep breeding!!


----------



## Piranha Fan3

One 6 in. Red Belly in a 30 Gal. tank in my bassment.


----------



## AKSkirmish

piranha stock is as follows-
3 6 inch gold spilo's left
1 6 inch compressus

as far as tanks goes I got 24 soon to be 25!!!!!


----------



## rone

hey im new to the site and piranhas... i have 3 baby reds 2 5 inch terns. and a unknown.. i will post pics later


----------



## JBouchard1087

29 gallon tank with a 6" Cariba


----------



## hitler

75 gallon with 6" caribe and 6" RBP.

55 gallon with a 6" elongatus

29 gallon with a 3" peru black rhom


----------



## Leasure1

4 6"-8" rbps in a 90 gal.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

how many rbp can i get in 100 gal tank 5ft long?


----------



## ruger345

4 Red Belly Piranha


----------



## werdna

29 gallon and i am keeping a sanchezi


----------



## NeXuS

i have 1 9-10" red belly in a 20g all to his lonesome. workign on getting a 75gal tho


----------



## jslove1408

I have a 55 gallon with 4 rbp's 2-3.5 inches and a 25 gallon soon to have a 3 inch black


----------



## vlahos

my guys are in my signature.


----------



## Dairy Whip

hey guys i got 11 Red belly babys witch are about 2 " Growin like weeds going to have to pick up a 180 gal soon upgrade from my 77Gal Dairy


----------



## bronx

cool


----------



## Drewteam83

I got 2 rb's in a 55 gallon , there about 3.5 inches


----------



## skunky

75g gallon tank has 6 rbp..3 about 5-6 inches and other 3 4-5 inches.

40 long tank with 6" elong


----------



## blackeye

I have a 55g with 4 5" RBP, goldspotten pleco, bushy nose pleco, clown pleco.. RIP chocolate pleco. I also tried 6 neons but the feeder fish ate them.


----------



## kdoe29

View attachment 118317
Right now I have 8 rb's in a 30 gal tank. 6- 1" and 2-2". Also I have a 2.5" black rhom in a 10gal. Soon I will be transfering the reds into a larger tank and the "Mr Nasty", my black rhom, will inherit the 30 gal. Just sold my 7" rb. He was too borring. The big black is a pic I got off the internet.


----------



## flaredevil2

1 RBP (female I think) - Hagen 10G Tank - Aquaclear 150 filter

Holy hell dude! Nice Black! but how come he fits in a 10G and my lone rbp don't?


----------



## f3r00ch

hey, new to the site

i have three redbellied piranhas in a 55 gallon tank
2 are about 3.5 inch long
the other is about an inch and a hlaf...i bought this one nearly a year after the other 2, with one eye....for 2 months it has survived so its lookin good

of the first two i originally had 4 n a 30 gallon tank, but the other two ate one and killed the other


----------



## TheCableGuy

All in my sig











f3r00ch said:


> hey, new to the site
> 
> i have three redbellied piranhas in a 55 gallon tank
> 2 are about 3.5 inch long
> the other is about an inch and a hlaf...i bought this one nearly a year after the other 2, with one eye....for 2 months it has survived so its lookin good
> 
> of the first two i originally had 4 n a 30 gallon tank, but the other two ate one and killed the other










to P-Fury!!


----------



## DaElongatus

sig


----------



## Piranha loca

I got a 35Gallon tank with 1 serra sanchezi. Its to bad you can olny have one per tank!


----------



## Revadarth

10 1 1/2" - 2" RBP's in a 30 gallon tank (moving to a 100+ and selling half of them soon).


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

View attachment 119607

View attachment 119604

View attachment 119606


----------



## cueball

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> View attachment 119607
> 
> View attachment 119604
> 
> View attachment 119606


wuz that grassy stuff in the back ground i love it

or is it just a pic??


----------



## zig

i got 4 6 inch reds in a 50 gallon and 1 3 inch red in a 20 little guy is going in with big ones soon 
and ever soon l am going to be picking up a 100+ tank got the money just have to find someone that is selling one around my area


----------



## carmenohio

putting in 5rbps in a 75 very very soon


----------



## shaas3

2 RBPs in a 30 gal.


----------



## sqidwrd

4 - 2 inch red bellies in a 44G Corner Tank, soon to be a 55G so my Oscars can have the 44...


----------



## scubaryan1

View attachment 121054

View attachment 121053


I have a 125 gallon long tank with 4 2"rb's and 4- 1.5" rb's.
I also have a 29 gallon with 3 zebra danios and 4 tiger barbs.
One 20 gallon tank i'm working on painting a background on and a 10 gallon hospital tank.


----------



## soon2breed

90 gallon soon to be holding caribe/natt mix
42 gallon long housing a 3" Rhom
10 gallon hospital


----------



## PeteTheGreek

4 2" rbps in a 35 gallon...i want a bigger tank...waitin for a good deal to come around


----------



## assclown

my tank new decore / 10 baby reds


----------



## Sacrifice

Awesome tanks I hope to one day have a tank bigger than 55 gallons. Right thats all I have.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Heres my list


----------



## Lefty

75g - 4 RBP (2-6" & 2-4.5"), 1 Pleco
29g - 1 Raphael, 3 Rasbora, 2 Mollies, 20+ Molly Fry


----------



## UNIQUE

my list ...


----------



## MB BOYS

Hey Everyone... Here is my current setup... In the process of setting up 125 Gal and moving everything from the 75 to the 125. Soon all the fish will be moved to the 125 along with the cow skull and plants... Still need to get some backing paper for tank! MBBOYS

6 - 3+ Inch Red Bellies

1 - 4+ Inch Dinosaur Eel

3 - 1 Inch Baby Catfish

1 - 4+ Inch Pleco

View attachment 123176


View attachment 123177


----------



## AshOmi

Right:

750litre tank:

5 RBPS, from 4" to 9"
3 Plecs, 10" to 3"
Soon to add, 2 Cariba, 2 Supers, and 1 Tern.

190litre tank:

Serrasalmus Manueli 4"

96litre tank (soon to be 240l)

Serrasalmus Rhombeus 7"

190litre tank:

Pristobrycon Macullipinnis 7"

Ash


----------



## Doktordet

Hello people. Here's what I have in my tank....


----------



## Doktordet

Just jk!







Seriously, here's what I really have...

(1) 7-inch RBP

(2) 6-inch RBP

(2) 4-inch Caribe

(1) 5-inch Regular Pleco

(1) 8-inch Butterfly Pleco


----------



## Piranha Mcfly

Doktordet said:


> Just jk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, here's what I really have...
> 
> (1) 7-inch RBP
> 
> (2) 6-inch RBP
> 
> (2) 4-inch Caribe
> 
> (1) 5-inch Regular Pleco
> 
> (1) 8-inch Butterfly Pleco


How big is that tank?


----------



## MONGO 

Piranha Mcfly said:


> Just jk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, here's what I really have...
> 
> (1) 7-inch RBP
> 
> (2) 6-inch RBP
> 
> (2) 4-inch Caribe
> 
> (1) 5-inch Regular Pleco
> 
> (1) 8-inch Butterfly Pleco


How big is that tank?
[/quote]

Yea that tank looks a little small almost like the 29gallon I have.


----------



## Piranha Mcfly

RockinTimbz said:


> Just jk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, here's what I really have...
> 
> (1) 7-inch RBP
> 
> (2) 6-inch RBP
> 
> (2) 4-inch Caribe
> 
> (1) 5-inch Regular Pleco
> 
> (1) 8-inch Butterfly Pleco


How big is that tank?
[/quote]

Yea that tank looks a little small almost like the 29gallon I have.









[/quote]

It does seem very small.


----------



## Doktordet

Its a 29. Yup. I know its very microscopic for the fish in it. I'm in the process of upgrading to a 125, mebbe by next month. Will post pics as soon as it gets started.


----------



## AshOmi

Just thought I'd add to my post, but with pics:
Manueli 4"








Pristobrycon Maculipinnis 7"








Rhombeus 7"








Red Shoal 4-9"









Cheers

Ash


----------



## mulrooneyryan

hi my name is ryan, ive had my 6 rbp since they were less than a half inch fry. they are now about 5 inces, and i keep them in a 130 gal. tank


----------



## shoal king

here's what i got and am planning on gettin


----------



## mario-haley

5 RBP's 4-7"


----------



## badman

well as some of you already know i have 4 4" reds in a 120 gallon with a Rena Xp3 filter and a 400 watt heater...oh and 4 straight shot powerheads!
i still wanna add some decor it just seems a little too empty at the moment but this is my first time dealing with any underwater creatures and i am pretty damn proud of them


----------



## ripped2shreds

I dont think I ever posted this... Got 1 10.5" Black Rhom in 75 gallon wth a Rena xp3 and 2 bio wheel power filters(gotta keep it clean!) and 3 powerheads His name is Big Red


----------



## justind

I got 5 red breasts in a 4 footer 55 gallon. its pretty sweet im new to the hobby any suggestions or tips you guys can give me would be great... Thanks


----------



## BrandtiisOwnAll

I have one S. Brandtii in a 55 gallon and a 10 gallon feeder tank.


----------



## jmax611

1 40 gallon with 7" altuvie
1 40 gallon with 7" gold spilo
1 29 gallon with 7" elong


----------



## itstheiceman

not sure gallon size...

Plywood tank








4ft long, 2ft. deep, 15.5" tall

one 5" redbelly
one 6" redbelly









10g hospital tank
feeders


----------



## Soul Assassin

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> View attachment 119607
> 
> View attachment 119604
> 
> View attachment 119606


nice setup


----------



## SNAKEBITE

60g south/central afican cichlids
60g 4.5" sanchezi
60g 4" gold spilo
30g 4" unknown p
30g 3" compressus
20g empty
2 10g empty


----------



## hrdbyte

55 gallon 3 4" red bellys


----------



## fnord23

I have 3 reds in a 55 gal. I also have a red devil/midas, convict and a jack dempsey.


----------



## rhombeus-ftw

[6] 3" red belly 90g


----------



## blackmask

I have i 3" blackmask elongatus in a 50 gallon tank when he gets bigger im gonna move up to a 75 gallon


----------



## Leasure1

read my sig


----------



## bootdink

these 2 2.5-3" rbp's









in this 55 gallon


----------



## kuskye25

I have a 30 gallon tank with a Whisper 30 and a Aqua Clear 50 3stage on it, i also went for a all natrual theme on the tank, lots of plants and cover....

just one lone redbelly in it, but wow is he pretty, 4" in length...


----------



## skittish razor

I have 1 juvenile RBP in a 20 Gallon Long with a cascade power filter. some driftwood for the tank decor.


----------



## shoal king

i have: 
1 3" piraya 
1 4" s. eigenmanni
1 4.5" s. manueli
1 4.5" Gold diamond rhom
1 4.5" purple spilo
a 5-6" pingke black mask elongatus, 2 more piraya are on there way. I cannot wait 
all from MA

I am going for a all Massive Aggression set up


----------



## souljah

10 2 inch red's in 125gal and 5 1.5 inch red's n 75gal


----------



## cpeck

Check the signature. Do any of you know how to get the picture to show up under your name. I have a picture in my profile just not on my posts?


----------



## cpeck

Nevermind i got the picture figured out


----------



## elk

75 gl tank
304 fluval

2- 5 inch super reds

Using ceramic tiles on bottom of tank with some rocks and plants for cover.
Lighting is by marine glo. and using a 250 watt heater by eheim.
I`ll have pics soon.


----------



## Jon Gray

I have 2 "5" Golden Ps


----------



## eightreds

I have a 90g with 8 reds. 5 different types of real plants, super fine jet black sand, large peice of drift wood, 3 large white marble rocks, 2 18" bubble bars, 2 aqua clear 500 filters, 2 48" lights one day and one marine glow blue for night (on timers).
I keep the tank temp @ 84 and it keeps them very active.
I have attached a few pictures for you all.
enjoy.


----------



## juggalo45601

1 3 inch RBP in a 30 gallon tank. But will be moving to a 75 real SOON. Going to add more reds to!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wallz33

30g w/ 3 rbps occasional guest but they dont last long


----------



## bootdink

77 gallon---4 reds
55 gallon--- purple sanchezi
55 gallon---temporary black rhom(only 2")


----------



## pirahnabreeder01

im getting 100 .5-1 inch rpbs soon for my 70 gallon ill post pics when thier in thier new home


----------



## Trivium160

Done it all before but new to piranha's. Just got 12 1inch babies in a 125 with a 8inch pleco.


----------



## ripper3

6 one inch rbp in 60 gal


----------



## eightreds

here is a few pics of the new tank i got on friday!!! still in the works


----------



## dorianc204

I have 9 - 5" RBPs in a 75 gal tank 
400 emporor bio wheel filter
Power Head 
Air Pump & Stone


----------



## loga951

3 4-5 inchers in a 60g for now


----------



## vanallen_ed

I have a 55 gal. with one sanchezi.


----------



## rone

120 gal 14 inch black diamond rhom
120 gal 4 9-12 inch cariba 4 9-12 inch reds
90 gal 4 inch rhom
90 gal 3.5 marjanatus
55 gal long 5 inch black mask elong
2x50 gal hospital tanks
77 gal with 25-30 1-1.5 inch baby reds(all going today)
heres a pic of the pygo tank behind the couch. in its hay-day... now its alge coverd plants and wood... looks natural but hard as hell to clean..


----------



## rone

evo said:


> 75 gl tank
> 304 fluval
> 
> 2- 5 inch super reds
> 
> Using ceramic tiles on bottom of tank with some rocks and plants for cover.
> Lighting is by marine glo. and using a 250 watt heater by eheim.
> I`ll have pics soon.


cermaic tiles on the bottom.. that sound cool.. is there point to it tho... do they hold the heat in the tank better or something.... i think it owuld... definatly i think im gonna try that. i live in canada and she gets bajesus cold up here and with all these tanks the power bill is like im runnin a grow op or something... lol


----------



## steveo

140 UKGALLON TANK 3 RED BELLIES 5 INCH
1 11 INCH PLEC
1 10 INCH PAINTED OSCAR
BLUE CRAYFISH NOW SADLY DECEASED DUE TO OSCAR
SEVERAL BUENOS AIRES TETRAS TOO QUICK TO GET EATEN


----------



## CAPONE

Inshallah well be having a 55 gallon tank with a serra. sanchezi


----------



## lcasperusmc

1 tank- 30 gallon one red belly piranha can't put nothing else in bcuz he kill s it.

2nd tank- 60 gallon with 2 oscar s and a red devil.

Probaly getting another 30 gallon tank for my red devil within the next month i can t put nothing in the tank with her either because she kill s it... i can t even put a pleco in there cuz she attack s him... which suck s i got to clean the tank manually myself.


----------



## viralmouser

single 4" RBP in 29G tank moving over to a 90G soon.


----------



## rone

im down to 1 piranha im keeping now... my 13.5 inch blue diamond rhombus
in a 120 gal planted tank with his buddy the 15 inch common pleco


----------



## hurricane2678

well guys I got a blue diamond rhom at 13 inches in a 120 with a common pleco thats 15 inches,,,,other tank I have a 4 inch margenetis with 2 1 inch rbp's,,,and the third tank I have a 33 gallon with 2 super red's at 5 inches with a few convicts in each tank,,,let me know what u got for aggression!!,,lol


----------



## Pitbullmike

I have one 55 gallon with 2 reds other two died and they getting along and then I have anether 55 with one 9 inch red....


----------



## ASNXPS2

hurricane2678 said:


> well guys I got a blue diamond rhom at 13 inches in a 120 with a common pleco thats 15 inches,,,,other tank I have a 4 inch margenetis with 2 1 inch rbp's,,,and the third tank I have a 33 gallon with 2 super red's at 5 inches with a few convicts in each tank,,,let me know what u got for aggression!!,,lol


Lets see a pic of that 13 inch diamond rhom.


----------



## robie1234

PIRANHA KING said:


> What are you keeping?
> wes


I KEEP 3 6-7" RBP in a 90 gallon (48x18x24) Will move to 220 gallon in 7 months at witch time I will keep a back of 8 pics will be loaded soon


----------



## Rice & Beanz

135 Gallon setup with 4 pirayas and 1 caribe (all 5 1/2'' inches)

60 Gallon setup with Black Diamond Rhom 8'' inches

60 Gallon setup with Xingu rhom 6'' inches

40 gallon setup with Guyana rhom 5'' inches

20 gallon hospital tank housing a piraya

10 gallon housing a quarter size red ear slider turtle..


----------



## hurricane2678

I also picked up 2 eight inch caribe piranhas the other day as well,,along with the other 5 piranhas I got now,,nice aggression*winks*


----------



## beachangel4182

10 gallon with 2'' rhom

55 gallon with 3'' ternetzi, 2 4'' rbp and (soon) a 4'' caribe

a diverse little community









and btw, anyone know where i can get an 80 gallon tank for cheap(no stand, just tank)... i need to upgrade and there is nothing really coming up on craigslist... i spent so much money on filtration and plants that i have very little left for the upgrade....


----------



## ihavtats29

90 gal with 3) 3'' reds


----------



## RBP7

i curently have 4 reds in a 225 gal, 3 fluval 404's and one fx5, i also have a 55gal, with two fluval 303's.


----------



## serra_keeper

150 gal: 9 spilos
60 gal: 4-5" Blue diamond rhom
40 gal: aba aba knife fish


----------



## alister

I have all reds. 3 eight inches, 2 six inches and 3 four inches. In a 75 gallon tank.


----------



## robpage101

i have a 40 gal with 3 baby reds about 2 - 2.5 inches long.


----------



## NeXuS

i have a 120gal 4 atleast 3" reds a pleco and an oscar i hate
and a 20g with a 9" red which will be moved to the 120 when the others are big enouph
then it will be my hospital tank
thinking of getting a tern when they bigger idk tho i need a second opinion on that


----------



## devryguy01

I have 5 9"-11" Caribes in a 100 gallon tank.


----------



## GN121406

55gal with 
4 red bellies
1 nile puffer( getting own tank in a few hours)








1 green terror
2 plecos
4 snails


----------



## repticland

5 RED BELLY PIRANHA IN MY 55G


----------



## BIG BENNDOGG

hey folks,
Jst had a question.
I recently had twins and they are taking up all the room now, so that means goodbye pedro.
I was wondering what kind of price i should ask for him.
He is a 7 year old 9-9.5 inches rb with perfect colour.
When i bought him i didn't really know anything about p's
so he has been by himself since i have had him(which is the whole 7 years)

so if someone could give an idea about what i should ask for him
just let me know.

thanks appreciate it


----------



## fishguts

10 cariba in a 75 gallon. only 2 inchers right now. will be moved accordingly to one of my many larger tanks.


----------



## Soleus

120 Gallon with 4 nattereri and 1 caribe, all about 6 inches
35 gallon with 1 eigenmanni, 6.5 inches. soon a bigger tank.


----------



## piranha303

i have a 55gal with 3 reds and one piraya


----------



## Dawgz

piranha303 said:


> i have a 55gal with 3 reds and one piraya


ur over stocked


----------



## delegat

i keep 2 reds 5-6" in a 125g planted tank.


----------



## Davey_8313

I have 8 2-3" RBPs in a 75 for right now. I have a couple more 75s to set up and I want to build a 150 gallon.


----------



## imnohero

Two 2" RBP's in a 20L _for now_. I will be upgrading their tank size as soon as I can, promise.


----------



## DcMX555

I know most of you will say this may be overstocked but I've had three 5-6" gold spilos in a 56 gallon for about 3 months now.. aside from a few second chase every now and again there has never been a problem since the first three days when there was a fair amount of chasing and fin nipping.. I feed them once a day, around 10pm, recently its been one 2-4" catfish a night and they love it.


----------



## JayZ

6 footer - 2 x 11inch caribe for sale!
4 x 7inch caribe for sale!

and a few little plecs and suckerfish and stuff

Trigon 350 on the way this weekend and a 10inch Brandtii lined up for it.


----------



## yourockit

12 columbian Caribas, 3-4".
100 gallons tank.
fluval fx5.


----------



## Dawgz

yourockit said:


> 12 columbian Caribas, 3-4".
> 100 gallons tank.
> fluval fx5.


Columbian Caribe...really...lol


----------



## MrX

Hi 
I have a 200 gallon tank with 4 serrasalmus geryi.
3 geryi are 8 and 1 geryi is 5.5 inch.
Greetings from germany


----------



## RBP7

i have 2 tanks and 5 reds. theirs the 55g tank i started 4 of the reds in and now i have them in my 220g tank. all 4 original reds are larger than 8". the 55g is not running now but the 220g has 1 fx5 and 4 fluval 405's.


----------



## yourockit

Dawgz said:


> 12 columbian Caribas, 3-4".
> 100 gallons tank.
> fluval fx5.


Columbian Caribe...really...lol
[/quote]
What is funny about that?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

LOL^


----------



## yourockit

*100 gallons tank
240 gallons tank
12 Venezuelan caribas*


----------



## assclown

180gallon tank: xp3 / ocean clear / 2 hobs
4 terns 2 piraya


----------



## vinaydbst

i have 4 baby reds in a 120 gal tamk !


----------



## vinaydbst

these are my 4 reds .


----------



## Thalion

Greets from Croatia!

I have one S.geryi in a 80 gal tank with FX5 for filtration.

Thinking on setting one more up for a S. sanchezi


----------



## XSPhoto

4 4" RBP's in a 45 gal tank. (same dimensions as 55 gal except shorter)
I'm running a Penguin 200 HOB, Penguin 350 HOB, and an undergravel filter w/ powerhead.


----------



## evoempyre

i have 8, 3 to 6 inch RBP's in a 150gal tank, 2 aqua clear 110, 1 fruval 305, 3 elites, 2 elite 200w heaters and about 20 live plants lots of drift wood and a cave..... I like my water clean. And getting a 280gal next week... Anyone interested in a 150g tank for sale?


----------



## 3rdking

I have a 1" black piranha


----------



## Jake123

1. 2.5" and 2. 1.5" RBPs in a 30g tank. just got them yesterday


----------



## RallyNovaRon

75 gal with 5 4'' RB and 1 lonely zebra danio


----------



## Bradabolics

I have 4 red bellies...2 at 4" and 2 at 7+", and they get along fine...ina 90 gallon tank...


----------



## jacks

PIRANHA KING said:


> What are you keeping?
> wes


i have a 30 gallon tank with 1 red bellied piranha, he is about 5 inches long from head to tail

1 crab
2 blue crayfish
3 red finned tetra's

two pumps running at a total of 800litres per hour.
two heaters just in case, isolated within the main filter housing

this is a great web site my complements to to the chef


----------



## Lenny07

Hi im new at this piranha thing but i've read alot bout them i think i should be ok but if you have any advice do tell . I have a 75 gal tank that im puttin 5-2 inch rbp's in. i have lots of cover on both sides of the tank i want to put a center piece in it so here are the pics of my tank is it ok?. if you have any suggestions about any thing let me know thanks


----------



## p1ranha

been a member since jan'06 and only posted today haha! 6 reds ranging from 7-9.5" in a 160 gallon


----------



## shoal king

75gal 6.5" Manueli
75gal 7" rhom
75gal 4" GDR
75gal soon to be filled
110gal 4 piraya 5"-6"
150gal x4 empty
180gal empty
265gal empty
300gal empty


----------



## pirayaman

check the sig


----------



## mlemire

One 6" rhom in a 55 gal tank with lots of plants and some bogwood. Just upgraded him a month or so ago and he is lovin his new space!


----------



## Pete88

one black pirhana 4-5" in a 65g, some plants with a few hiding spots and now only 2 tank mates left, crab and pleco.......and doing well


----------



## PiranhaKev

I have been away from Piranha keeping for 3.5 years and am happy to say I am back.
I picked up a 75 gallon and will be ramping up to 10 or 15 baby reds and then plan to move them to a 180.
Will start with 5 for now. 
My last set consisted of a 125 with 10 reds and 2 breeding pairs, man I miss them.
I also had 10 caribes that I raised from babies, I miss those even more.


----------



## orioner00

55 gal tank
3 rbp's


----------



## ballistic

80 gallon 5 piranhas 3 caribe 2 RB 5 to 8 inch


----------



## p_horne2000

cfreddy said:


> I did have the 55g with six 6" RBP and the 11" Oscar with Xenon that is in the video....had to get rid of it though....now that I got a new spot I need to get some more...


I have a single 6.5" Geryi in a 22G tank. He's a real beastie!!


----------



## Sly81

I have a 150g With 4 5inch reds and two refael catfish and 1 comon pleco


----------



## ductTAPE

5 1" red bellies in a 90 gallon tank.


----------



## 8o8piranha

I got four 4" rbps, and one 6-7" rbp in a 150. Also got a rhom in a 90.


----------



## dalyhawk

Four 5-6.5" reds and a 3" red in a 90 gallon tank, 2 breeding pairs (i think... at least 1 breeding pair)


----------



## RedBellyBitches

i got me a 90 gallon with 3 pygo natterrerriis, ive had them for about 8 months and 2 of them are 5" and the last one is 4". Alot of fun
View attachment 162075


I got me 3 pygo natterrerriis, one is 4 inches and the other two are 5 inches. Alot of FUN


----------



## bigmike31

120 GALLON TANK 2 - 300 WATT HEATERS 1 POWER HEAD 400 GPH FX5 FILTER AND 9 -2.5" SUPER REDS


----------



## amylynboo

I have a 75gal with 7 RBP's, 2 crayfish, 2 convicts and a pleco 
kinda lame compared to some of the list that I read... but I have a pair that may have baby red bellies
if I can figure out all the how to's in time...Oh btw thinking now that the 7 rbp's are getn bigger its time to find my convicts a new
home.


----------



## kutanovski14

5 5" reds in 55g getting 120 soon hopin to get some caribe


----------



## waldron

I got a 65 /spilt with a 6'' guyan rhom and a 4'' guyan rhom 
and 90 with a 9'' BDR


----------



## Atilla

I have a 55 gallon with 5 2-inch RBP's
A 55 gallon with a 3.5 inch Rhom
A 15 gallon with Convict breeders
and a 300 gallon with a pair of 2 foot snakeheads....wait..I think I was dreaming for a second on the last one.


----------



## soldier

hi i have 2 rb ,they are in a 55gal. tank with one cory cat and a dino eel they are only about 2-3 mounths old i got they when they were about the size of my thumb now they are about 3inchs i think? help please


----------



## soldier

oh and i dont now how to add a video so that you guys can see them and let me no if they are real,or a pic ???////////?


----------



## harsh69100

i have 3 6-7inches rbp but they are most likely a yellow bllied rbp's) in a 75g tank...


----------



## BigBadBlackRhom

14.5" Rhom from Peru in a 125 Gal Tank- 2100 gph powerhead, 40 gal sump/refugum wet-dry, Rena XP1 canister


----------



## 333

Hi
7.5"S.Elongatus
4"S.Sanchezi
3x2"RBP


----------



## JAWZ

PIRANHA KING said:


> What are you keeping?
> wes


i miss my fish


----------



## shoal king

75gal S. Manueli 7.5"
75gal S. rhombus (GDR) 8"+
75gal S. Maculatus 3.5"
110gal P.piraya 8"-9.5" x4
+ many more tanks with no time to set them up yet


----------



## jnmurphy

i just got my 55g tank set up and now i'm going to get 12 1" red bellys from aqua scape. anybody have any idea how fast they will grow?


----------



## stevepedersen

i have a 70g with 7 1-2 inch rbp


----------



## benzzzzzz

look my signature and youtube











gr benzzzzzz


----------



## arsnic

PIRANHA KING said:


> What are you keeping?
> wes


A 75 gallon with 4 rbp 8" to 6"


----------



## jsadlersos

12 natteri in a 125 gal. and a 4 inch rhom on the way, his grow out aquarium is 20 gal. for now


----------



## fishguy1313

Got a 125 gallon fully stocked. Finally, 7 reds.


----------



## GenoCyde

PIRANHA KING said:


> What are you keeping?
> wes


5 5"-6" RBP's in a 100 gal
3 7"-8" RBP's (Parent's) in a 60 gal
1 5" Sanchezi - Coming Early July 08 in a 29 gal


----------



## khmerboiRED

6 RB's about 2-3" each. In a 125g tank.


----------



## piranhafan24

245gal, 120gal, 2-55 gal, 20gal, 2-10gal.

28 Red Bellies (24-6"-12") (4-3"-5"), 2 Rhoms 3" and 10", 1 Elong 5". Lots of feeders lol.


----------



## WorldBelow07

60g 8 caribe 5 natts 2-4"

210g future home


----------



## KrBjostad

125gal with 4 rbp's in it

and a thirty gal thats still cycling with danios


----------



## Sick_Boy_85

15 baby reds and three cons. in a 75gal soon some are going in to a 55 gal.

180 gal + with a rhom when i move into my new place


----------



## nameless

147 gal >> 3 caribe + 2 piraya
30 gal >> 1 serrulatus


----------



## l2ob

135g 80-100 small reds
75g- breeding pair of Red bellies: hopefully fahaka in a week
75g planted, arican cichlids
29g black ghost knife, tiger barbs


----------



## Dawgz

50 Gallon Breeder - 9" Caribe

20 Gallon Long - 5" Erythrinus Erythrinus (Red Hi Fin Wolf Fish)


----------



## nero1

Got six 2-3 inch P Piraya's. They seem to be developing into Orange/Red variations ill let you know in a few weeks.


----------



## nero1

nero1 said:


> Got six 2-3 inch P Piraya's. They seem to be developing into Orange/Red variations ill let you know in a few weeks.


Sorry people distracted me at work while I was putting in this post so I forgot to put in my tank. I mean how rude of them to expect me to be working!

180 gallon - 6 piraya


----------



## NTcaribe

65 gal- 1 10" red belly, 2 6" red bellies, 8" piraya

180 soon


----------



## irishfan 689

30 gallon tank with one 5" sanchezi...nothing too exciting but the little guy has a good personality


----------



## racerocks

5 reds in a 150 gal tank


----------



## Restricted-

I have 1 red and two caribe


----------



## lo4life

1 3" Elong in a 75g. Just a lil guy but loves the huge tank to himself.


----------



## szabadasz

i have a 45 gallon tank with 4 1-2 inch red belly


----------



## rhomkeeper

7- 6" red bellies 180 gallon
3 - 5" piraya 75 gallon
4" whimple 55 gallon
5" p. striolotaus 55gallon
12" s. rhombeus 150 gallon
10" geryi 110 gallon
2" s. hollandi? 55 gallon
5" s. eigenmanni 55 gallon
8" s elongatus 75 gallon
6" s. rhombeus 75 gallon
8" unidentified 75 gallon
6" s. brandti 75 gallon
8" s. marginatus 75 gallon
6" s.maculatus 75 gallon
7" s. compressus 75 gallon
5" s. sanchezi 55 gallon
4" s. spiloplura 55gallon
6" p. denticalus 55 gallon
10" s.maculatus 110 gallon


----------



## gar321

I will try to post some pics later. I have 1 gold rohm,1 crazy gold piranha in a 55 gal.with divider,1 elong,1 marginatus,1 red spilo,1 manuelli,2 black piranha all range from 5 to 6 inch,all in a 100 gallon long with dividers. 4 maby black piranhas 1 to 3 inch. in a 20 gal and 30 gal. 3 caribe,3 piriya,2 ternittzi,3 wild reds in a 90 gal. these are around 4 to 7 inch. 1 african tiger fish,1 african pike,1 yellow barracuda,1 wild red devil,1 mawi eye biter,1 flowerhorn,1 convict,1 texas blue,1 fire mouth. all is a 60 gal. I did have them in 90 but my big gold is in there,until my gold rohm heals from a attack from my gold. I think i have to many.lol. I probably will sell sooner or later.Keep a few i like,but thats hard to do.


----------



## jaredood

i got 1rbp 30 gall tank


----------



## dray

This is my first entry; just joined.

Have a 75 gal. with two 8" RbPs (have spawned twice in last month). First clutch died off after 17 days; think they were malnurished. Second clutch of approx. 200 fry are in 55 gal. and doing well so far. Also have 6" compressus in 55 gal. with four crayfish (six were put in for food; two were eaten).

Would appreciate advice on how to proceed with piranha fry.


----------



## Sanjo Eel

I have two 55 gallon tanks with three 7-8" natts in one and three 5" natts & two clams in the other. I also have 2 tanks with convicts and one 29 gallon community with a betta, 2 cories, 2 shrimp, 2 clams, 3 cherry barbs and 1 clown pleco. I'll post better pics after I get my tripod.


----------



## Bones82

Right now I have a 40 breeder with a African Knife a few cats and a Senegal. I have a few other tanks that are not set up.



szabadasz said:


> i have a 45 gallon tank with 4 1-2 inch red belly


Are your utility bills like 900 dollars a month?


----------



## Poloute

75g tank with two 70g filters and a jet

Just got three red bellies today so their still timid, i'll try to get some pis up wen they stop hidin


----------



## Shred Revolution

13 Wild Caught Red Belly Piranha

125 gallon Aquarium


----------



## Tim1027

Just bought a 75 to move my 6 3" rb's into with live plants w/ white sand and after seeing the black sand tanks I regretting using it. lol


----------



## Restricted-

100 gal with a red and 1 caribe and a 30 gal with 4, 1inch reds


----------



## TheWayThingsR

125 Gallon. Custom stand, canopy, lighting. White sand substrate.

Filtration: Fluval 404 x 2

Occupants: 7 Red Belly, 3 Caribe, 1 Tern. All ranging from the smallest at 7" and the largest at 10.5"

Little stressed in this pic and two are in a hospital getting treated for fungus.

View attachment 171840


View attachment 171841


View attachment 171842


View attachment 171843


----------



## pescadofrito

Ok, I've got 7 6-7'' RBP in a 100 gallon with wet dry and emperor 400. Will post pics later. I am a newbie to piranha but know a thing or two about flowerhorn.


----------



## Plowboy

125g ( sry no piranha)
2 yellow labs
2 yello peacocks
2 blue haps 
2 jd
2 g/t
4 cons
2 tiger crawfish
30GALLON 
2 convict breeding pairs
10g alot of convict juvies


----------



## Demon Darko

1 55 gallon with a 4 inch Rhom and a 29 with a 2 inch mystery serra.


----------



## PYRO ZOOTS

3 reds in a new 55 gal


----------



## vrabel300

5 6' rbp in a 75g, will eventually move to a 125


----------



## Malawi-

Awesome photos. I sold my shoal of reds, but now I have. 30g - Sanchezi and 30g - elongatus and soon to be a rhom!


----------



## the bey

i got 12 1-1.5" rbps in a 125g. new to the site and to the wonderfull world of p's!


----------



## Angler

Currently a 55 with a 5 inch Rhom.


----------



## Guest

Xenon said:


> Judazzz, do you have any pics of your tank?


*******


----------



## pbucch

5 small reds in a 55


----------



## moonie

I have a 4" piraya in a 20 gal.


----------



## Malawi-

As of today, 5 reds in a 60g.


----------



## ju5tin95

Hey guys im new too, but have always had aquariums , this would be my first time keeping piranhas and honestly im hooked lol damnit... well heres a list of what ive got

55 gal (being cycled right now)

4 2"-3" Rb's


----------



## ju5tin95

4 Juvy RB's = 55 gallon


----------



## IAM2Y4U

55g with a spilo


----------



## RedneckR0nin

My bigger tank cracked so i switched out the old.I have 5 2.5to 3.) inches rbp that now live in a 75 gallontwo HOT Magnum filters Have a 45 watt floresant light,Two pwerheads that rate aroun 600 each a cylinder in tank heater and behind Also feeding a special truck taht I'm sure ,;easd and tornal.They eat protien pellets and no need to realy get them used to it.I also on the off days feed them a combo of bloodworms&smelt.The tank has about 15 fake plants ,a log for hiding.I have angled the currents to intercept each other and they ride one into another and back again for a good majority of the day(Looks like a ton of fun !!!)I have a 150 gallon tank on the way under partial payment where the plan is to move the rbp into that with most of the accessories and free up the 75 for an elong which i have been facinated by ever since i laid eyes upon them.I have this older picture it has alot more plants and a better light but i found out that i have misplaced my camera updated vids and pics this week.


----------



## Dru

8-7" RB'S in a 125g 6x1.5x1.75

on vacation right now and my brothers watching them...


----------



## Murphy18

6 2.5'' rbp's, 100g (48x24x20)

Already devouring fresh fish, and vegetables







. I keep them on mini hikari golds, fresh Pollock, squid, prawns, whole krill, muscles, and the occasional few garden peas.


----------



## magpirana

500 gallon: 21 wild caribe, 15 made in china natteri, 4 wild piraya
45 gallon: 1 wild elong


----------



## Ja'eh

Two 5 inch pirayas in a 135g which will eventually be going into a 200g+ tank with some terns that I plan on getting when tern season comes up.

One 9 inch gdr rhom in a 110g.
One 7-8 inch marginatus in a 75g.
One 6 inch gibbus in a 67g but will be upgraded to a 110g soon.
One 5 inch maculatus in a 35g but will be upgraded soon.
One 3.5-4 inch brandtii in a 35g but will be upgraded this spring.
One 5+ inch irritans in a 35g which will be upgraded to a tank measuring 48 inches long by 18 inches wide this summer.


----------



## huck

10+" Brandtii in a 120 4x2x2
8.5+" black mask elong 75 gal 4x?x?
3 reds 1/2" 40 or 50 breeder 40"x18x17
6" pearl blue flowerhorn fem 55 gal 4x?x?
8 mixed chiclids 95gal corner tank

nice collection ja'eh I see your giong for 1 of everything lol


----------



## wizardslovak

6" REd belly "big papa" in 30gall


----------



## killycat

I have 7 redbellies appraching 3 inches in a hurry, in a 125gal. They used to be in a 55gal nipping at each other and fighting all the time. I figured maybe they where outgrowing the tank was the reason for all of this but even in the bigger tank, their behavior hasent changed much. I really enjoy turning out their tank light at night and watching them schoal together. There still somewhat shy and skittish with the lights on during the day but as of late they have been coming out of their caves alot more frequently to see whats going on around them.


----------



## Malawi-

Mag that is pretty impressive, do you have more photos. I would like to see more of that 500g tank and your pygos.


----------



## Murphy18

mag said:


> 500 gallon: 21 wild caribe, 15 made in china natteri, 4 wild piraya
> 45 gallon: 1 wild elong


----------



## randyusarmy

5 1.5" RB in a 75 gal. bowfront


----------



## Blue Flame

11" blue diamond rhom..................125 gallon
10.5" black peru rhom.....................90 gallon
8" purple diamond rhom..................70 gallon
6" black diamond rhom......divided 135 gallon
6" gold diamond rhom.......divided 135 gallon
4" gold spilo.................29 gallon(temp. tank)


----------



## DrinkPabst

1 black mask Elong....40 gallon breeder


----------



## cusccrstud21

I've got 4 RBPs (2") and a common pleco (3-4") in a 75 gallon


----------



## marilynmonroe

I have a 7 inch rhom in a 130 gallon tank,


----------



## saints24

8 6" RBP in a 125 gal tank
1 4" Rhom in a 75 gal tank


----------



## TheWayThingsR

125 T, 10" Tern, 10" Caribe, 8" Red, 6" Red


----------



## the_w8

TWTR you should post more pics of ur pygos.

I currently have:
1 13.5" rhom in a 125G
1 6.5" manny in a 75G
1 5.5" "super red" 2 4.5" caribes 2 5" piraya in a 125G

I hope to get the pygos into my 180G or a 240G in the next 2 years or so. I have pics of all the P's, jus gotta upload them.


----------



## Ja'eh

Blue Flame said:


> 11" blue diamond rhom..................125 gallon
> 10.5" black peru rhom.....................90 gallon
> 8" purple diamond rhom..................70 gallon
> 6" black diamond rhom......divided 135 gallon
> 6" gold diamond rhom.......divided 135 gallon
> 4" gold spilo.................29 gallon(temp. tank)


I take it you like rhoms Blue.


----------



## Us And Them

here is my Settup

as of today :

90 Gallon - 6" Serra. Manueli - Tank is Sumped wet/dry
45 Gallon - 6.5" Serra. Elongatus - AC50 Powerhead , Hydrosponge , AC70 Filter

As of Saturday

90 Gallon 3x Cariba , 2x Pygo Natts
45 Gallon 1x Elong
33 Gallon 1. S. Maculatus


----------



## Ja'eh

You getting your pygos from plum?


----------



## the keeper

red spillo 4inch-29gal, black rohm 30gal, coming jan30, 8inch blackmask elong 75gal, compresus 8inch 55gal, manny 4.5 55gal, and a mag. 4inch in a 20temp looking to set up 1 more for a ruby red spilio


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

180 gal= 10x7" RBP/ 90 gal= 11x2" Macs/ 55 gal= 1x7" BDR divided with 1x6" BDR? /50 Gal Breeder= 1x5.5" Mac/40 gal=1x6" silver Arrow/ 
29 gal= 1x3.5KingKamafaflowerhorn/Trying Weerhoms Idea Black RubberMaid Tub= 1x6.5" Black Mask Elong/ 10 gal growout for unknow flower horn


----------



## Guest

15" Rhom *** 125G
9" Geryi *** 72G Bowfront
6" Brandti *** 40G 
5" Rhom *** 35G Long


----------



## Blue Flame

Ja said:


> 11" blue diamond rhom..................125 gallon
> 10.5" black peru rhom.....................90 gallon
> 8" purple diamond rhom..................70 gallon
> 6" black diamond rhom......divided 135 gallon
> 6" gold diamond rhom.......divided 135 gallon
> 4" gold mac.................29 gallon(temp. tank)


I take it you like rhoms Blue.:laugh:
[/quote]
LOL.....yeah it kinda looks like that. I'm taking over my son's 3" peru rhom too. That will make 6 rhoms.


----------



## jp80911

Blue Flame said:


> 11" blue diamond rhom..................125 gallon
> 10.5" black peru rhom.....................90 gallon
> 8" purple diamond rhom..................70 gallon
> 6" black diamond rhom......divided 135 gallon
> 6" gold diamond rhom.......divided 135 gallon
> 4" gold mac.................29 gallon(temp. tank)


I take it you like rhoms Blue.:laugh:
[/quote]
LOL.....yeah it kinda looks like that. I'm taking over my son's 3" peru rhom too. That will make 6 rhoms.








[/quote]

that's a lot of tanks and rhoms, lol


----------



## Pirambeba

40 Gallon w/ 4.5" S. Eigenmanni.


----------



## Pirambeba

update, actually found out it was a 30 Gallon 30" 12.5" 18" the seller was wrong. oh and ditched the Eigenmanni and got a Compressus.


----------



## gr8whythntr

90 Gallon with 1 12+ inch Piraya and 10 Columbian Red/Blue Tetras...


----------



## Killabee

Currently own 12 Pygocentrus nattereri Juveniles in a 75 gallon

Tomorrow im getting a 120 Gallon setup for cheap and doing a trade for three 1 year old young Adults for 5 juveniles


----------



## jp80911

180g: 7 caribas, 3 wild reds, 1 piraya
180g square: 12" diamond rhombeus


----------



## ferlon

50g breeder: 32x18x18 with a 6" Mac.
29g: with a 2" Gold Spilo.


----------



## ferlon

just looking at how much my piranhas have changed since early March, man!!! ^^^^ There are some very nice tanks here by the way!!1


----------



## Pirambeba

UPDATE!! 4" S. Altuvei, 30 Gallon.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage

6" Compressus in a 55
9" Ternetzi in a 75
3 reds in a 65

Thats it for my piranha tanks the rest are an RTG tank, baby softshelled turtle tank, ect...


----------



## tomek




----------



## the Franpire

Hi, I'm new here on the US-forum. I've been an active member of the Dutch forum for several years now.









I have 3 adult Pygocentrus natteri (there between 8" and 10"), two baby-reds (about 3,5") and 1 Erythrinus erythrinus( approx. 6").
They are housed in an 119 gallon tank. (Juwel Vision 450)

I also have two Axolotl's in a 34 gallon tank.

Finnaly I have 3 Carinotetraodon travancoricus (dwarf puffers) in a 8 gallon tank.








Redbelly / Erythrinus tank








Erythrinus








Axolotl tank








Axolotl's


----------



## HGI

Woah, that last guy is super sweet looking!! How big is he?


----------



## Johannes

New here. 
I have a 375 tank (building of the backround still in progress) and a 25cm (10") Cariba


----------



## the Franpire

HGI said:


> Woah, that last guy is super sweet looking!! How big is he?


Thanks, that's an older pic though. At the moment, the biggest of the two is about 7,9"
The smallest is about 6.5"


----------



## MPG

Dude you're my hero, I watched something on discovery a week or so ago about the Axolotl, but the guy on in was british and was pronouncing it axoloffel and I kept googling it and couldn't find anything about it.

Looks cool man.


----------



## Davebod89

Hiya, I'm new to this forum and not sure where to post... If you have a welcome room or anything









I thought this would be a good place if any! Please redirect me if needed









My name is Dave and have been keeping fish for nearly a year now.

I have 5 - 5-6" Reds in a 90G (UK) and looking out for small ish' Rhom to go in my 40G (UK)


----------



## Guest

Hey Dave! Welcome to the site







General non fish related chit chat is posted in the Lounge. This is a great area to post about your P's, would love to see some pics.


----------



## Davebod89

ksls said:


> Hey Dave! Welcome to the site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General non fish related chit chat is posted in the Lounge. This is a great area to post about your P's, would love to see some pics.


Thanks







, Just trying to get my head around the layout at the moment. I'll try and get some recent pics up soon.

I'll have a look in the Lounge area


----------



## the Franpire

MPG said:


> Dude you're my hero, I watched something on discovery a week or so ago about the Axolotl, but the guy on in was british and was pronouncing it axoloffel and I kept googling it and couldn't find anything about it.
> 
> Looks cool man.


Thanks, they are really cool even despite the fact that they aren't really active (except when it's feedingtime, then they are super active







)


----------



## memento

Axolotls are cool, had two for a while








Funny creatures !


----------



## banshee42096

125 gallon with 10 red bellys 2.5 to 3.5 inches custom built stand hk 1400 evolution with2 ac 110 and aquaclear 300 watt heater.and my 10 gallon rasing 13 golds for another 125 gallon.
fred


----------



## Gwapings

i have 5 pcs, 4-5" RBP's in my 50 gallon tank..

will they be fine there?

im planning to move them to much larger tank.. like 75-100 gal..


----------



## PiranhaMike661

Just got my first RBP ever!!! I got four juvies in a 72 gallon bowfront with one pleco (for who knows how long). I'm running one marineland magnum 350 and one fluval 304 for filtration. for deco, I have several artificial plants and about four pieces of driftwood. I freakin love these fish!!


----------



## lcujol

55 gallon with 3 reds 1 is 8" and the other 2 are 6" plus i have a 12" plecko. I also have a 30 gallon with a 5" Jack Dempsey and to small common pleckos


----------



## ~Tristin~

I have a 120 gallon tank with 4 4inch rbp's. How manny more should i get ? And two 50 gallon tanks empty.


----------



## zeefs

I have 3-7" reds in a 120 gallon and i just added 2-8" reds and 1-4" red


----------



## SavageSerrasalmus69

Currently have a 55-gallon with 4 juvenile nattereri's (1.5" - 2") and a pleco (4")and another 55-gallon and a 65-gallon coming soon. Also considering a 75-gallon or a 125-gallon tank in the next month or so. Not sure what to put in them though. Any suggestions? One of the tanks with ultimately become a saltwater reef tank, but the others are open to suggestions!

Savage


----------



## Bionic6

5 Red bellies(i think will at pics soon)
3 inch
50 gal tank


----------



## Talonfal

going to pick up my 55 gallon tank today and moving my 2 5" pygos from their 29 gallon. They might evern get a new friend with their new tank, not sure yet.


----------



## cmulawka

10 ft 600g with 12 red bellys


----------



## Spanks

I have 5 1" reds in a 90 gallon tank and 2 3.5" reds in a 32 gallon tank. Currently beefing up the 5 reds so i can introduce the other 2 into the bigger tank


----------



## L10452

See signature below


----------



## jingxianchong66

80gallon-10inch black diamond rhom
55gallon-empty.

soon to have a 180&125.. 180 for pygos and 125 as upgrade for the rhom.


----------



## TheCableGuy

90gal - 8" S.Marginatus









40gal(long) - 7" S.Elongatus









40gal(long) - 2" S.Sanchezi


----------



## Sylvie

32G with 2 4" p. nattereri
90G with 5 1" p. nattereri


----------



## GussWyo

I have 4 4-5" rbp in a 50. Im finishing my 80g build ive never built a tank so ill post pis to show how it goes.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage

-55 gallon S. Compressus Tank
-65 gallon empty-
-47 gallon empty-
-29 gallon future sole Mac tank
-180-RTG Arowana Tank.
12-gallon empty
10-gallon empty
75 gallon-Yellow King Ternetzi Tank.


----------



## bigblackasianguy

a black one in a 55


----------



## SandNukka15

150g- 10... 2 inch reds

75g- empty.....soon getting a black rhom

55g- empty.....soon getting a ruby red spilo

55g- empty......soon getting a divider and gettin a red and purple sanchezi

20g long- 5 inch gold spilo

10g- empty


----------



## jp80911

40B - 7-8" manueli


----------



## Parsa

90 gallon 4 1" reds
55 gallon 4" rhom


----------



## Dairy Whip

MMUUUAAAAHHHHH got a 125 gal with 13 5" reds MMMUUUAAAHHHHH


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Shane said:


> Hi there everyone this is our first entry/inclusion into the forum.
> We've (my son) has 6 1" RBP's in a 30x12x15 tank which I believe is 92Ltrs. But hopefully within a couple of weeks they'll be moving to larger tank 48x12x15. He's had them for nearly a month now. Fed daily on frozen Blood worm and given a treat of Live Shrimp at the weekend which he and one of his friends enjoyed watching and the fish looked as though they enjoyed as well. He keeps asking when he can put feeders in. oh2:


he can most likely already put some in there already believe thats gonna be a show for first time viewers


----------



## Piraddict

I have a 55 gal. with 1 10" black rhom, a 30 gal. with 2 5" ruby reds which will soon be in a 55, and a 20 gal. with 1 6" placo and a few angel fish.


----------



## MPG

Piraddict said:


> I have a 55 gal. with 1 10" black rhom, a 30 gal. with 2 5" ruby reds which will soon be in a 55, and a 20 gal. with 1 6" placo and a few angel fish.


wow

Pics? You should upgrade the 55 and split up those ruby red.


----------



## sick of chiclids

Piraddict said:


> I have a 55 gal. with 1 10" black rhom, a 30 gal. with 2 5" ruby reds which will soon be in a 55, and a 20 gal. with 1 6" placo and a few angel fish.


a 12" wide tank, with a 10" fish??? poor guy!!!









sorry. not usualy one to [email protected]#h... but come on man!


----------



## Bacon Of Time

I have 3 red bellys in a 55gal with a moss ball of some sort
and thinking of getting a live plant to replace the jungle of fake ones i have in a part of the tank.
Also have a 6walled 30gall i use to breed guppie.


----------



## wizardslovak

29 gall 5" rbp
55 gall 5" rhom


----------



## geo84

Tank 75 gals
4 baby piranha 1inch1/2
1 rbp 2inch 1/2


----------



## asianstyles

20 1/2" rbp in a 60gal and about 100 1/4" rbp in a 10g thats about to be relocated to their own 60 gal


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Dude ur gonna have to get rid of alot of reds....


----------



## pirana666

9 reds 20cm and 3 caribe 20 to 25cm.... 900 liter...


----------



## asianstyles

Im keeping only 10 total. I didnt expect to have this many survive on me. First time raising p fries


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

asianstyles said:


> Im keeping only 10 total. I didnt expect to have this many survive on me. First time raising p fries


MybaD i didnt know they were fries GD luck


----------



## Guest

10 in a 60? That's a lot . .


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

yupp so ur still gonna need to get rid of a couple


----------



## flow

15 baby piranhas in a 170g tank


----------



## wlemay

60 gallon Hexagon tank, 3 6-7 inch Red bellys and 4 large snails.

hopefully I will have a few hundred more, I have a breeding pair that have laid two batches of eggs so far =]


----------



## scotterson

I have one 55gal whit a solo 9inc rbp and 2 bucktooth tetras and a clown plec


----------



## Zeushalives

Have'nt been on this post in a while. Will update the tank and fish.

(180 gallon) 7 P. Caribe

(55 gallon) Ruby Red Spilo

(46 gallon bow front) Baby Black Rhom

(20 gallon long) Baby Black Rhom

Im searching for a good 220 gallon is almost same length as my 180 I was gonna put them on either sides of the room and Split the 220 as my Rhom tank with a twin 110 gallon split. I really like how the Bow front tank displays so Im gonna keep that one and put the RRS in for life in my living room so company can enjoy him. I think of all the P's he is my fav, im not sure if he will out grow it.


----------



## scooobi

one 4"rhom in a 100gal,hes loving it lol.


----------



## MFNRyan

I guess I'm a little late for this: My name is Ryan from Central PA an I like to party

1 wild caught Red belly (6'), 2 red belly's (5"), 3 Cariba (6"), 12 Baby red bellies(1.5" - 2') /125g 
1 Gibbus (5.5") /55g 
1 Purple Sanchezi (5") /36g bowfront


----------



## Nfluckey

Serrasalmus nattereri and Pygocentrus nattereri. These are the same fish, yes?









My current piranha tank is a 55 gallon with 5 nattereri, about ten tiny ghost shrimp, a couple minnows, and two partially eaten gold fish. I've owned the red bellies for just over a month and they are 2" to 2 1/2" long. They are finally becoming a little less shy


----------



## Xingu Rhom

8" black rhom (xingu river) in a 300 ltr tank natural gravel one large piece of mupani wood. Fluval 301 canister


----------



## Guest

3 red bellys in a 75 gallon tank


----------



## eclypse03

I have 3 red bellied piranha in a 55gal tank with 1 pleco.


----------



## amazonjungle

I posted my piranha and tank on a different thread.

check it out!

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/200752-new-tank/


----------



## Wallah Suriel

Hello ALL!

I currently have a 55 gal setup with a pair of 5-6 inch beautiful Red Bellies named Pac & Meana! As well as three 2 inch juveniles named Face, King & Dolo!

A very nice sized piece of Driftwood, baby bedding, plastic plants, black gravel, black water extract, a nice sized bell for extra cover and security.

I also have 10 very small Red Eye Tetra in there that have ALL been just fine in there with my P's for quite sometime! (proud)

Pics coming soon!


----------



## piranhawill

correction read my more recent post


----------



## lesty

im keeping a 13 inch peru black rhom in 450l 5ft bow front.


----------



## piranhawill

I am setting up a 125 gallon (72x18x24) and i am putting 12 1" redbellies in or maybe a mix of pygos i havent decided yet but they will have a lot of room to swim around (well for awhile anyway)


----------



## phubman

1 rbp 
40 gal. 48x13x16


----------



## FoxSanjuro

Just upgraded my two juvenile RBPs to a 55 gallon tank with an AC300 filter. Thinking about putting in a third and a powerhead. any suggestions?


----------



## Dano

I currently have 3 red bellys in a 180 Gallon, had 7 at the max, but over the last 7 years the shoal has dwindled.

I also have a 36 gallon reef tank, no fish for now, but it has been live rock and crabs for 3 years, I think it may be time to add fish again.


----------



## hogwash

5 RBP'S owned since 2006-2007 150 gallon tank Here is a vid


----------



## baddfish

Ive got a nice 5-6in Brandti and a nice 4-5in Sanchezi.


----------



## maxie

I have a red belly about 5in in a 30 gallon tank. And a 55 gallon community tank. Though im hoping to soon be getting a 72 gallon tank and transferring the community fish to that and flippy (the red belly) will be getting the 55 and probably getting another red belly.


----------



## Guest

great pictures and setups. It gives me lots of ideas


----------



## zackmorrisl

I got 7 caribas 6-9 inch in a 350 gallon


----------



## PiranhaMan777

I got a 4' and a half Peruvian S.rohm in a 35gl. Should I put him in a bigger tank already?? I had a 9'elong piranha that I regret getting rid of!!! Damn I wish I keep you!!! I had him in a 55gl.. I also had a golden piranha in 35gl but I gave him to my cousin.. It's doing good so I'm happy!


----------



## CanadianKid92

I have a 4" rhom in a 44 gallon ( 36x16x18 ) With a fluval c3, a fluval 305, and 2 250gph power heads ( hooked up to air )


----------



## Acoka

1 Rhom in 190 Trigon Juwel


----------



## rust1d

4 baby RBP,14" pleco in a 77G.


----------



## spudgun

3 red bellies 6-8 inches 4 small clown loach a red tail shark a 6inch gibbeceps plec and a 8 inch south american plec in a 4ft tank


----------



## Piranhaa

4 Pygg. Natts in a 66 gallon, moving to 86 gallon next week! They are about 4".


----------



## baddfish

5-6in Brandtii and 5in NICE red eyed Rhom. This Rhom eats like a beast. Will hit the food as soon as it starts to sink after i throw it in. GREAT appetito!


----------



## asphalter

I have 4x2 half inch rbps in a rio 125 with fake plants and bogwood, i know that this tank will be too small soonish so i am looking at rio 400, had this little guys for about a month,feeding 3 times aday, small feeds of bloodworm,will try to put pics up later.thanks


----------



## basshead

3 RBS 4~" in a planted 65 gallon with a 3" pleco with driftwood from a local river. upgrading to a 90 or 120 hopefully soon

7" jaguar cichlid and a 4" jack dempsey in a 120 gallon fake plants

3" tiger oscar (growing at an insane rate, 2" in first month) and a 3" convict in a 55 gallon fake planted

2 huge african albino clawed frogs at 9" strethed out, in a 55 gallon with some goldfish and a 6" pleco


----------



## Piranhanutz

10 RB's in a120g


----------



## michaelgillen2

12 RB's in a 150g


----------



## rchan11

Have a 7" Mac in a 30g.


----------



## dakid1821

9 4" red bellies, 2 red devils, and 2 jack dempseys, 2 green terrors in 125 gallon tank.... all the same size


----------



## SandNukka15

12 5 inch caribe in my 125 1 9 inch black diamond in a 55 and gettin a 5 inch ruby red for the 36 bow


----------



## asphalter

hi just setting up my new rio 400 with amazon 3d background for my 4 4half inch rbp


----------



## GreenPiranha

9"Rhombeus in a rio 400


----------



## inked_

5 RBPs on 75gallon tank


----------



## criollebean

I have 10 rb in a 125 gallon they are growing fast


----------



## rusty13

I have 7adult reds in a 155 gallon and a juvy rhom in a 75 gallon


----------



## Carnal Knowledge

8 caribe and added three red bellies today in 220 gallon


----------



## X-UFO

I have 8 baby RBP's in a 90g. 2 lobsters 3 tiger barbs, 4 danios, a Plecoptera, and a cat fish. I understand that the RBP'S may feed on the other fish if hungry. Time will tell.H


----------



## X-UFO

In my 90g tank:
8 baby RBP's5 Danios3 Tigar Barbs1 spotted cat fish1 horned Plecho2 lobsters (one Orange one Blue)
So far the fish are getting along. I am feeding the fish frozen blood worms and frozen brine shrimp, as well as flake food and dried shrimp pellets.
I got the RBP's two weeks ago at about 5 weeks old and they are about twice the size already.


----------



## crash2673

Two sanchezi, purple form and regular one.


----------



## justin it for the fish

I have 11 RBP'S aprox. 6 years old around 7"-12" in a 330g liquid rubber plywood tank thier very happy with all the room. havent had a nipped fin since the tank upgrade from a 90g and a 120g to one 330g


----------



## 11 rbp killers

11 RBP in a 60 g


----------



## Robert_The_Doll

5 RBP in a Juwel Vision 260 with the Fluval FX6 and 406. Just about to change the tank to a Rio 400.


----------



## Ariana_Grande

one yellow piranha


----------



## A Taylor

4 3" Red Bellies in a 125l, soon moving to a 340l!


----------



## 6 piranhas strong

I use to have 11 RBP's in my 60 gallon now I have 5 RBP's in my 60g now that they have more room they r growing fast


----------



## Ægir

6 piranhas strong said:


> I use to have 11 RBP's in my 60 gallon now I have 5 RBP's in my 60g now that they have more room they r growing fast


I would upgrade your tank, or you will eventually have 2


----------



## 6 piranhas strong

Lol ya I no I'm gunna try and upgrade ASAP before they get any bigger because there growing fast and I think the smallest one is goin to die soon


----------



## SVnzll

I currently have 5 RBPs in a 90gal. The first photo was taken the day we introduced the shoal into the tank (July 4th, 2015) and the second photo was taken today. This is my second time keeping rbp's.


----------



## SVnzll

Also managed to get a brief video of my red bellies today.


----------



## scent troll

I have four red bellies in a 90 gallon
One adult rhomb (11") in a 120 gallon
I also have a wolf fish (hoplias malabaricus) solo in a 70 breeder for now and 2 adult oscars in another 90 gallon

I'm currently setting up my grand tank. A custom build 230 gallon tank complete with mahogany stand (hand built) that I will be housing my existing red bellies in along with a few more.


----------



## newtripoli

40gal bow. 1 Serrasalmus Rhombeous. "Gold Diamond Rhom" 4 inches


----------



## Sanchezi

I have 1 Rhom around 6 inches in a 120 gallon all alone now...and that is it!

Below is a list of all the piranha i used to have in my piranha fish keeping experience (excuse the spelling if any LOL)
Serrasalmus types:
Elongatus
Maculatus
Ruby Red Spilo
hollandi
Sanchezi
Irritans
Serralatus
Eigenmanni
Manueli
Altuvei
Compressus
Goulding
Rhombeus

Pygocentrus
Piraya
Nattereri
Cariba
Ternetzi

and Catoprion mento and Pristobrycon striolatus

i don't think i missed any -- but this is over 35 years....and my memory is not what it used to be...LOL


----------



## Piranhabearbird

Didn't get one yet but I plan on getting one red belly and having it in a 10 gallon tank will most likely try to move it to a larger tank once he gets bigger.


----------



## Sanchezi

Cool...Red bellies grow super fast so careful on the 10 gallon -- it may only be good for a month with a baby 2 inch red belly...


----------



## meyjeffery

i have 18 Caribe in a 125g


----------



## SillyGoose

new to the P scene ..quite a different experience from cichlids

3 RBP in the 2-3" range ..40 breeder here ..pics forthcoming of 75G upgrade


----------



## VDM

Hello guys do you know how to get wimple piranha? I will love to buy them...


----------



## yohanan

Piranha King said:


> What are you keeping?
> wes


I have only one tank, a 75 gallon occupied by a single irritans


----------



## yohanan

Shane said:


> Hi there everyone this is our first entry/inclusion into the forum.
> We've (my son) has 6 1" RBP's in a 30x12x15 tank which I believe is 92Ltrs. But hopefully within a couple of weeks they'll be moving to larger tank 48x12x15. He's had them for nearly a month now. Fed daily on frozen Blood worm and given a treat of Live Shrimp at the weekend which he and one of his friends enjoyed watching and the fish looked as though they enjoyed as well. He keeps asking when he can put feeders in. oh2:


Those 6 red bellies will grow quickly, and in probably about 1 1/2 years will need a 150 gallon tank. They are messy eaters, and the tank will need to be heavily filtered, preferably with a sump. Your circulation pump will need to turn the water over about six times per hour. Fascinating fish. I have had red bellies in the past


----------



## Piranhakeeper23

Have 4 RBP that are 1 to 2 inches long in a 65 gallon aquarium. Once they hit 4 I will be getting a 120 gallon aquarium. Also there's a red tail catfish that cleans the bottom, piranha's don't mess with him.


----------



## Keifer

75g tank with plants an drift wood an 5# RBP babys


----------



## Scuba Dank

If you find an online fish supplier that has them in stock, please let me know!


----------



## Bigtimer

Gold Mac in a 72gal solo
7" Rhom in 90gal until he outgrows it


----------



## wizardslovak

Update : 
4 x 3-4 inch Reds in 90 Gall
single ~3inch Black Rhombeus

Future : 
125 gall for Caribe/Red shoal 
Move Rhom to 90 Gall


----------



## BigEd

8 inch Serrasalmus Rhom

120g tank 60x18x25

Had 5 coryduras in tank with previous angelfish setup,thought they would survive but I was wrong,lasted 2 days


----------



## dcpape

Two Large Red Bellies 10-12" in a 225 Gallon 
Fluval G6 with a drip system.


----------



## Unexpected

2 Red belly 15cm-10cm 
200ltr tank with 2 internal filters and a little deco.


----------



## Unexpected

2 Red belly 15cm-10cm 
200ltr tank with 2 internal filters and a little deco.


----------

